# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Dezembro 2006



## tozequio (1 Dez 2006 às 00:15)

Depois dos últimos dias em que os modelos estavam absolutamente miseráveis, a coisa parece estar a compor-se  

Possível entrada fria já no próximo fim de semana, com a iso 0 a ir até Sul do Algarve  

Vamos é  para que isso se concretize

Que seja bem-vindo o Inverno meteorológico


----------



## ACalado (1 Dez 2006 às 01:12)

Isto é só uma prova que a atmosfera anda muito instavel nao acham? os modelos nas diversas actualizações passam do 8 ao 80, nao existe um padrão consistente nas suas actualizações, porque será deixo a pergunta no ar


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 01:46)

Sim realmente é lindo de se ver, agora esperemos que se realize!!  

















http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEBZ#


----------



## ACalado (1 Dez 2006 às 02:02)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim realmente é lindo de se ver, agora esperemos que se realize!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cá pra mim o pessoal do wetterzentrale tb dá uma espreitadela ao forum pois quando estamos todos desmotivados, tristes, resignados, até se abrem tópicos de suicidio  mandam-nos com estas saidas para ver se o pessoal anima  tornado agora sim se isto se concretizar ( o que duvido) verás neve lla na serra do caldeirão  
mas estes modelos andam estranhos


----------



## dj_alex (1 Dez 2006 às 07:05)

Nao me parece que vao gostar da ultima saida do modelo...


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 11:10)

dj_alex disse:


> Nao me parece que vao gostar da ultima saida do modelo...



Mas continua a garantir neve para o Norte e Centro a partir dos 900metros.... comparado com o que estava já é bem bom!


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 11:18)

Pelo menos já começa a mostrar a tendência à viragem que toos esperamos e que aconecerá mais tarde ou mais cedo!  

A demora parece longa, mas esperança meus caros! ESPERANÇA!


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 11:21)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pelo menos já começa a mostrar a tendência à viragem que toos esperamos e que aconecerá mais tarde ou mais cedo!
> 
> A demora parece longa, mas esperança meus caros! ESPERANÇA!



Yep! É óbvio que aquela saída que colocaste não se vai concretizar até por que nunca vi tanta precipitação com entradas de N/NW... mas que a tendência está aí, isso está


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Dez 2006 às 11:26)

Minho disse:


> Yep! É óbvio que aquela saída que colocaste não se vai concretizar até por que nunca vi tanta precipitação com entradas de N/NW... mas que a tendência está aí, isso está



Eu coloquei e tu também!   Apenas o fizeste ainda modelos de Novembro!  E quem sabe...  Era lindo!!


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 17:13)

Bom, o GFS das 12h retirou bastante frio mas o ECM dá-nos uma bela entrada de NW. 
As previsões para os próximos 8 dias do IM espanhol:

http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf



> *Días 2 y 3 de diciembre*: Un frente frío avanzará hacia el interior peninsular afectando con precipitaciones
> débiles a moderadas a más de la mitad occidental de la Península, pudiendo ser localmente fuertes y
> ocasionalmente con tormentas en Andalucía. Las lluvias podrán alcanzar al final del día 2 y durante el día
> 3 al resto de la Península y a Baleares. El día 3 otro frente frío afectará al noroeste peninsular con
> ...


----------



## Fil (1 Dez 2006 às 20:58)

Acho que no geral os modelos continuam uma porcaria, vamos continuar com temperaturas acima da média. Estou a ver que este inverno segue a dinâmico do chuvoso inverno 2000/2001.


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2006 às 22:12)

Tenho esperança que a partir do dia 17 talvez a coisa mude  
Estes ciclos existem recordo-me de em vários natais que passei no Canadá (que têm sido alguns) acontece nevar por vezes uma semana antes do Natal, por exemplo em Ottawa, onde está o canal Rideau que é a maior pista de gelo natural do mundo, por vezes só congela em condições de se poder patinar nele em segurança e com condições de expessura suficiente de gelo em meados/finais de Janeiro.
Existem anos em que o contrário também acontece, em Outubro pode nevar, estou a falar de Ottawa.


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 22:16)

Santos disse:


> Tenho esperança que a partir do dia 17 talvez a coisa mude
> Estes ciclos existem recordo-me de em vários natais que passei no Canadá (que têm sido alguns) acontece nevar por vezes uma semana antes do Natal, por exemplo em Ottawa, onde está o canal Rideau que é a maior pista de gelo natural do mundo, por vezes só congela em condições de se poder patinar nele em segurança e com condições de expessura suficiente de gelo em meados/finais de Janeiro.
> Existem anos em que o contrário também acontece, em Outubro pode nevar, estou a falar de Ottawa.



Canadá!!!!! Não acredito   
Tu não dizias nada?    Tens fotos?


----------



## Santos (1 Dez 2006 às 22:21)

Minho disse:


> Canadá!!!!! Não acredito
> Tu não dizias nada?    Tens fotos?



Minho estudei e vivi no Canadá, e por motivos profissionais, amigos, e outros a ele estou ligado para o resto dos meus dias.


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

As próximas duas semanas pela Madeira parece que irão ser de Verão; o anticiclone irá estar posicionado quase sobre a ilha. Um Dezembro seco não vinha nada a calhar...


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 23:02)

Rogpacheco disse:


> As próximas duas semanas pela Madeira parece que irão ser de Verão; o anticiclone irá estar posicionado quase sobre a ilha. Um Dezembro seco não vinha nada a calhar...



Olha que o nosso menos espectacular mas menos decepcionante ECM desloca o Anticlone para NE.... 

Uma boa entrada de NW seguida de uma valente nortada


----------



## Seringador (1 Dez 2006 às 23:09)

Boas, 
Aindaestou confiante que o Ant. se vá colocar de modo a que nos seja benéfico.... 
Lembrem-se que estas situações de alta volatilidade de deslocamento geográfico podem alterar até 96h


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2006 às 23:12)

Minho disse:


> Olha que o nosso menos espectacular mas menos decepcionante ECM desloca o Anticlone para NE....
> 
> Uma boa entrada de NW seguida de uma valente nortada



Pelo continente com um jeitinho do anticiclone e ´vocês tem animação, seja de uma entrada fria de iso0, como vento ou precipitação, por cá apenas nuvens e sol.......


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 23:16)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Aindaestou confiante que o Ant. se vá colocar de modo a que nos seja benéfico....
> Lembrem-se que estas situações de alta volatilidade de deslocamento geográfico podem alterar até 96h



Exactamente. Ora temos 1020hPa por cima de nós ora a seguir já estão 1005... É o que dá estar na fronteira entre o AA e as depressões frontais.


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2006 às 23:16)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> Aindaestou confiante que o Ant. se vá colocar de modo a que nos seja benéfico....
> Lembrem-se que estas situações de alta volatilidade de deslocamento geográfico podem alterar até 96h



Para Portugal continental acho que sim ainda pode alterar qqer coisa, mas para as ilhas 
(É estranho ver-te por estas horas aqui, já tens net?  )


----------



## Seringador (1 Dez 2006 às 23:22)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Para Portugal continental acho que sim ainda pode alterar qqer coisa, mas para as ilhas
> (É estranho ver-te por estas horas aqui, já tens net?  )



Pois, estou no Marão e aqui tenho Net! 
Para a Madeira será dificil mas o seu tempo virá, a propósito os meus tios daqui, estiveram aí e disseram que estava calor  
para nós poderá ser a 1ª vez este Inverno acima dos 800m lá para o próximo FDS   
gosto muito do ensemble


----------



## Seringador (1 Dez 2006 às 23:26)

Amanhã a saída vai ser melhor para o próximo FDS e se calhar antes a 5/6 
até amanhã!
Abraço.


----------



## Rog (1 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

Seringador disse:


> Pois, estou no Marão e aqui tenho Net!
> Para a Madeira será dificil mas o seu tempo virá, a propósito os meus tios daqui, estiveram aí e disseram que estava calor
> para nós poderá ser a 1ª vez este Inverno acima dos 800m lá para o próximo FDS
> gosto muito do ensemble



Calor... nem digo nada, esta semana já chegou aos 30ºC...
Sim o tempo para Madeira virá, lá para Janeiro ou Fevereiro...
O frio durante a noite já se faz sentir, especialmente porque têm sido sem nuvens o que favorece a temperaturas frias, a mínima durante a noite foi 8ºC num dia desta semana. Temperatura tão baixa para aqui (8ºC), estava apenas à espera para fins de dezembro ou Janeiro... é para compensar o calor do dia


----------



## Nuno (2 Dez 2006 às 02:20)

uma pergunta! tipo sou novo aki! epa curto bue os fenomes metreologikos! tipo agente nunka sabe o ke pode acontecer! so keria saber se pode nevar em setubal como nevou em setubal o ano passado! nevou imenso! temos aki a nossa serra da arrabida com 500 metros..era bommmm demais mxm


----------



## dj_alex (2 Dez 2006 às 09:38)

Seringador disse:


> Amanhã a saída vai ser melhor para o próximo FDS e se calhar antes a 5/6
> até amanhã!
> Abraço.



Para 5/6 o que vai faltar e a precipitacao ou nao?


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2006 às 12:38)

vaga disse:


> uma pergunta! tipo sou novo aki! epa curto bue os fenomes metreologikos! tipo agente nunka sabe o ke pode acontecer! so keria saber se pode nevar em setubal como nevou em setubal o ano passado! nevou imenso! temos aki a nossa serra da arrabida com 500 metros..era bommmm demais mxm



 Olá vaga pois era bom oh se era!! mas quem sabe na metrologia todo é possível


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2006 às 12:42)

dj_alex disse:


> Para 5/6 o que vai faltar e a precipitacao ou nao?



Boas Alexandre para o dia 5 não vai faltar precipitação pelo contrario vai até haver muita e em principio com muita neve na serra da estrela para o dia 6 quando entrar a massa de ar frio pôs frontal ai sim é que pode faltar a precipitação mas ainda pode largar qualquer coisinha na serra da estrela esses dias vão ser bem


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2006 às 12:59)

Pois é parece que de dia 5 para 6 vai chover muito e durante o dia 6 vai chover o dia todo mas agora vamos lá ver se o frio tambem aparece mas pelo menos já á precepitação o que é porreiro para quem não gosta de sol durante muito tempo


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2006 às 13:00)

Mas uma coisa parece certa a semana incluindo o próximo fds prolongado vai ser de alguma instabilidade com frentes a entrarem umas após as outras a maioria de NW ainda que não sejam de muita actividade mas sempre é melhor que termos o bicharoco do anticiclone por cima de nossas cabeças com 1030 a serra da estrela sem duvida vai ser a mais beneficiada com já uma boa acumulação durante a semana


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2006 às 13:57)

Vejem só esta previsão para o Funchal, em 15 dias um total de 0,3mm de precipitação, é caso para *alerta laranja*!! 
O anticiclone parece que vai fazer ninho por aqui...


----------



## tozequio (2 Dez 2006 às 13:59)

Esses 15ºC a 850hPa é que são  

Deve dar para temperaturas perto dos 30ºC na vertente Sul da ilha


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2006 às 14:07)

tozequio disse:


> Esses 15ºC a 850hPa é que são
> 
> Deve dar para temperaturas perto dos 30ºC na vertente Sul da ilha



Esta semana a 850hpa a temp. andava entre os 7ºC  e 10ºC e já chegou no Funchal a 30º. Agora a 15º a 850hpa vamos lá ver que ainda batemos o recorde do Verão...


----------



## dj_alex (2 Dez 2006 às 17:49)

miguel disse:


> Boas Alexandre para o dia 5 não vai faltar precipitação pelo contrario vai até haver muita e em principio com muita neve na serra da estrela para o dia 6 quando entrar a massa de ar frio pôs frontal ai sim é que pode faltar a precipitação mas ainda pode largar qualquer coisinha na serra da estrela esses dias vão ser bem



TAva-me a referir a dia 6....para dia 5 acho que nem na serra da estrela chega a nevar...


----------



## Seringador (2 Dez 2006 às 18:46)

Boas,

Afinal está melhor ou não para o o próximo FDS, se fosse assim como os modelos estão a mostrar, talvez a cota no dia 08/09 vá até aos 800/900m,  visto que a iso 0º e precipitação em forma de aguaceiros de neve poderá ser muito provavel no NE transmontano e dia 05/06 também será importante para a serra da estrela!
Mas gosto de ver aquele Ant. da Gronelândia na fax chart a 132h  
bem foi uma fugida.... até logo


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2006 às 18:57)

Pessoalmente, também gosto desta situação... a maneira como estão distribuídos os anticiclones é muito propícia a potentes entradas de NW, ainda por cima quando as depressões frontais que se têm formado são tão cavadas...
Pesquisem a temporada de 1993/1994 e vejam as semelhanças...


----------



## FSantos (2 Dez 2006 às 21:34)

Ainda vamos ver muita neve...  

"DIA 6 (MIERCOLES)

EN EL NORTE DE GALICIA, AREA CANTABRICA Y NORTE DE NAVARRA,
PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS, DISMINUYENDO A DEBILES. EN BALEARES,
SURESTE PENINSULAR Y ESTE DE ANDALUCIA ORIENTAL, CHUBASCOS
MODERADOS, POSIBLEMENTE CON TORMENTA Y QUE EN BALEARES PODRAN SER
FUERTES. EN EL RESTO DE LA MITAD ORIENTAL PENINSULAR, PROBABLES
CHUBASCOS DEBILES A MODERADOS, PREDOMINANDO LA INTENSIDAD
MODERADA EN EL MEDITERRANEO DONDE PODRAN IR ACOMPANADAS DE
TORMENTA. DURANTE LA PRIMERA MITAD LAS PRECIPITACIONES TAMBIEN
PODRAN AFECTAR AL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA, MENOS PROBABLEMENTE
HACIA EL SUROESTE Y OESTE, SALVO AL CENTRO Y SUR DE EXTREMADURA Y
OESTE DE ANDALUCIA, DONDE SOLO HABRA INTERVALOS NUBOSOS. *LA COTA
DE NIEVE DESCENDERA HASTA LOS 1000 M EN EL NOROESTE Y 1200/1500 M
EN EL RESTO*. EN CANARIAS, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL NORTE Y POCO
NUBOSOS EN EL SUR.

TEMPERATURAS EN DESCENSO, EN GENERAL, MODERADO, SALVO EN
CANARIAS, DONDE SERA LIGERO.

EN LA PENINSULA, VIENTO DEL W GIRANDO A NW, MODERADO, CON
INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL AREA MEDITERRANEA, VALLE DEL EBRO,
LITORAL DE ANDALUCIA ORIENTAL Y ESTRECHO. EN BALEARES,D EL SW
MODERADO A FUERTE. EN CANARIAS, DEL NE MODERADO."


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2006 às 21:43)

por aqui também estou à espera que neve no Pico Ruivo e o Areeiro... não sei é para quando


----------



## Weatherman (2 Dez 2006 às 23:13)

Para sabado a cota da neve ronda os 1000 metros. É possivel que neve no nordeste transmontano


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 01:13)

As última saída melhorou muito!!   

Neve na quarta-feira 1000metros no norte; 1500 no centro:















Neve no fim-de-semana 800 metros no norte, 1000 metros no centro:


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 01:16)

A temperatura a 850hPa está óptima, pena que a temperatura a 500hPa seja um pouquinho alta, caso estivesse mais baixa poderíamos ter neve, quem sabe, a partir dos 500/600 metros.


----------



## Seringador (3 Dez 2006 às 10:31)

Bem meus Amigos,
está a ficar cada vez melhor ou não pelo menos para o Norte está  
Já no dia 5/6 poderá haver alguma queda, mas o melhor está guardado para o próximo FDS!!!
O meteograma para Vila Real, está muito melhor 

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPVR
  
Veio ou não veio o frio     
O ECM está também a mostrar o Jet a fazer uma pausa mas, muito breve!

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...cloud!pop!od!oper!w_clouds!2006120300!!!step/


----------



## Senador (3 Dez 2006 às 13:59)

Tou chocado com os meteogramas para sexta e sábado!!!!!!!!     


-3 a 850hPa!!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2006 às 14:35)

Espetaculo    agora esperemos que se mantenha.


----------



## Senador (3 Dez 2006 às 14:36)

O optimismo do accuweather é tão bom! lol Neve no Sábado para Chaves, mas uma coisa que me preocupa, é que em todo o nordeste transmontano eles insistem na previsão de feezing rain... era um cenário um pouco caótico!!!

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast2.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO019|CHAVES&metric=1

Segundo o Weather-Forecast, o freezing level vai estar nos 1150m no feriado!
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/chaves11.1to3.shtml

O wetter 3 põe a cota de neve nos 800m para o norte do país na sexta e 1000m no sábado, sempre com uma "manchinha" branca no nordeste.


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 14:49)

É verdade! O GFS melhora a olhos vistos    











E o ECM também posiciona tudo mais ou menos igual, talvez um pouco melhor ainda, com o anticiclone mais para oeste


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 14:56)

Ora, dêm uma olhadela para a previsão do IM espanhol para a ponte da constituição   

*http://www.inm.es/wwb/predi/enportada/p51tesp1.pdf*



> *Días 5 y 6 de diciembre:* Un nuevo frente frío activo penetrará por Galicia, dando precipitaciones frecuentes y persistentes en el noroeste peninsular que se irán extendiendo al resto de la Península y Baleares, pudiendo ser localmente fuertes e ir acompañadas de tormentas en el área mediterránea. Descenderán las temperaturas y la cota de nieve se situará en torno a los 1000 m de altitud en el norte peninsular. Los vientos seguirán siendo de componente W y aumentarán de intensidad al paso del frente, siendo fuertes o muy fuertes en los litorales de Galicia y del Cantábrico el día 5 y en el valle del Ebro, litoral mediterráneo y Baleares el día 6. Régimen de alisios moderados en Canarias, con intervalos nubosos en el norte de las islas.
> 
> 
> *Días 7, 8, 9 y 10 de diciembre*: Seguirá predominando el flujo de procedencia atlántica, si bien es posible que el anticiclón de Azores se intensifique por el suroeste peninsular y se vaya extendiendo a toda la Península y Baleares. Pasarán los primeros días nuevas bandas frontales aunque las precipitaciones afectarán principalmente a la mitad norte peninsular. La masa de aire posterior será bastante más fría, con descenso generalizado de las temperaturas, manteniendo la inestabilidad en el norte y noroeste de la Península donde la cota de nieve podrá descender hasta los 800 m de altitud. Seguirán registrándose intervalos de viento fuerte en el norte de la Península, valle del Ebro y área mediterránea. No se esperan cambios significativos en Canarias, donde el alisio podrá alcanzar intervalos de fuerte y dar algunas precipitaciones débiles en el norte de las islas.


----------



## Santos (3 Dez 2006 às 15:21)

O snow forecast para os próximos dias está a ficar mais animador


----------



## Senador (3 Dez 2006 às 15:26)

Santos disse:


> O snow forecast para os próximos dias está a ficar mais animador



E isso é a previsão para os próximos 3 dias, ou seja, até terça feira á noite... o melhor vem a seguir!!! 
Até que enfim uma situação a sério  

Minho, a ver se é no feriado que subimos! ehehe


----------



## Senador (3 Dez 2006 às 15:29)

para o nosso amigo que está em madrid, a situação por lá ainda é melhor..


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2006 às 16:27)

Boas aqui esta o panorama ao longo da semana do snowforecast  









Aqui pa minha terrinha é que não se vai passar nada de especial a não ser na serra da estrela    o pessoal  do norte que prepare as maquinas pois quero ver essas fotos


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 17:16)

A última actualização das 12h já nos meteu frio em altitude, uma -30 em cima do Norte do País, que iria estar cerca de 48h debaixo da implacável iso 0.

Se os modelos não mexessem mais era cota 800 garantida no Norte na pior das hipóteses


----------



## Senador (3 Dez 2006 às 17:24)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas aqui esta o panorama ao longo da semana do snowforecast
> 
> Aqui pa minha terrinha é que não se vai passar nada de especial a não ser na serra da estrela    o pessoal  do norte que prepare as maquinas pois quero ver essas fotos



Podias-me fazer um ganda favor e arrajares-me um print da previsão a 6 dias de San-Isidro e Manzaneda?

Abraços


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 17:26)

Alguém que chame o Luper para ver se ressucita


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2006 às 17:45)

João Oliveira disse:


> Podias-me fazer um ganda favor e arrajares-me um print da previsão a 6 dias de San-Isidro e Manzaneda?
> 
> Abraços












Aqui está


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Dez 2006 às 17:48)

tozequio disse:


> Alguém que chame o Luper para ver se ressucita



Realmente...Temos que o acordar da depressão! 
Estas previsões são mesmo animadoras!Esperemos que não seja um dakeles atravessanços do GFS e que mudem tudo assim d repente!Acho que não!!


----------



## dj_alex (3 Dez 2006 às 17:50)

João Oliveira disse:


> para o nosso amigo que está em madrid, a situação por lá ainda é melhor..



A ver se no proximo fds dou um pulinho as serras perto de madrid...  

Para sabado a cota de neve é em 800m aqui por madrid...Vamos la ver...


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 17:56)

tozequio disse:


> Alguém que chame o Luper para ver se ressucita



eheheh. Temos de ter cuidado como com os sonâmbulos,  avisar com calma que houve uma alteraçãozita nos modelos, que a coisa está um bocadinho mais animadora... Se não pode-lhe dar um ataque!


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 18:04)

Como tinha dito ontem, gosto muito desta configuração actual.... muuuito propícia a entradas de NW, e ainda não estamos em Janeiro. Que se mantenha assim!


----------



## tozequio (3 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

Sabado dia 9 pelas 9horas temos uma -3 e uma -33 a 500hPa, com uma 529dam aqui no Porto  

Com esta configuração actual já arriscava cota de neve 500 para muitas zonas no Norte 

Mas que grande saída esta das 12h


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2006 às 18:52)

Pela saida das 12z, sou capaz de ver os primeiros flocos da temporada na madrugada de sexta para sábado  

E o frio chega até ao Algarve


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2006 às 18:57)

tozequio disse:


> Sabado dia 9 pelas 9horas temos uma -3 e uma -33 a 500hPa, com uma 529dam aqui no Porto
> 
> Com esta configuração actual já arriscava cota de neve 500 para muitas zonas no Norte
> 
> Mas que grande saída esta das 12h



grande saida mesmo vamos rezar para que se mantenha e acima de tudo que a precipitação se mantenha pois mais do que o frio o meu medo e que nao exista nenhuma precipitação quando a iso 0 estiver a afectar-nos...


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2006 às 19:11)

spiritmind disse:


> grande saida mesmo vamos rezar para que se mantenha e acima de tudo que a precipitação se mantenha pois mais do que o frio o meu medo e que nao exista nenhuma precipitação quando a iso 0 estiver a afectar-nos...



Pois é, isso aconteceu muito no ano passado, quando o frio em altura ainda não tinha entrada havia precipitação á farta, e quando finalmente entrava ia-se-nos a precipitação para Espanha e nós ficavamos a chupar no dedo


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2006 às 20:09)

Ainda temos de nos lembrar que basta  a depressão não descer tanto ou descer demasiado e esfuma-se por completo a entrada de NW.....
Mas vamos acreditar que é desta!


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2006 às 23:14)

Na saida das 18z a situação para o próximo fim de semana continua parecido à saida das 12z, mas para a próxima quarta o GFS retira algum frio a 850hPa...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Dez 2006 às 23:39)

spiritmind disse:


> grande saida mesmo vamos rezar para que se mantenha e acima de tudo que a precipitação se mantenha pois mais do que o frio o meu medo e que nao exista nenhuma precipitação quando a iso 0 estiver a afectar-nos...




Ate no Sul...

Como eu disse se a frente que passou calha a passar entre a 1 e as 4 da manha tinha nevado a 500m de altitude, pois estou a registar minimas na cota 0 e em pleno clima sub-tropical de 7 graus celsius!! agora imaginem a 500m!!! 

Estou neste momento a uma volta de 9 Graus!!! 

Cheira-me a Gelo no ar!! e por curiosidade foi á serra esta tarde e vi algumas celulas a despejarem agua com fartura e cubrirem os montes mais altos, cerca de 600 m do lado espanhol !!!


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2006 às 23:44)

]ToRnAdO[;18579 disse:
			
		

> Ate no Sul...
> 
> Como eu disse se a frente que passou calha a passar entre a 1 e as 4 da manha tinha nevado a 500m de altitude, pois estou a registar minimas na cota 0 e em pleno clima sub-tropical de 7 graus celsius!! agora imaginem a 500m!!!
> 
> ...



Estás a exagerar, mínimas de 7ºC nesse "clima sub-tropical" são normais! Em janeiro de 2005, VRSA teve uma mínima absoluta de -1,6ºC (e nem foi record) e uma média das mínimas de 3,9ºC. Eu sei, foi um mês frio, mas prova que o clima aí não é tao quente como queres fazer querer 

Esses 9ºC é que são interessantes, pois eu tenho neste momento 11,8ºC


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2006 às 23:51)

Fil disse:


> Estás a exagerar, mínimas de 7ºC nesse "clima sub-tropical" são normais! Em janeiro de 2005, VRSA teve uma mínima absoluta de -1,6ºC (e nem foi record) e uma média das mínimas de 3,9ºC. Eu sei, foi um mês frio, mas prova que o clima aí não é tao quente como queres fazer querer
> 
> Esses 9ºC é que são interessantes, pois eu tenho neste momento 11,8ºC



 pois eu por aqui tenho 11.4ºc


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Dez 2006 às 23:52)

Fil disse:


> Estás a exagerar, mínimas de 7ºC nesse "clima sub-tropical" são normais! Em janeiro de 2005, VRSA teve uma mínima absoluta de -1,6ºC (e nem foi record) e uma média das mínimas de 3,9ºC. Eu sei, foi um mês frio, mas prova que o clima aí não é tao quente como queres fazer querer
> 
> Esses 9ºC é que são interessantes, pois eu tenho neste momento 11,8ºC



Eu sei que esta zona é fria, alias e bastante fria sob a influencia de noratadas poix se formos a considerar estou num litoral bem interiorizado!!!!! 

é normal quando em pleno Dezembro, janeiro e fevereiro as temp. abaixem um pouco!!! numa media de 5Cº de minima e 14 de max!!!

O que nao esta a ser normal e a variavel de temperatura de min com max!!!

Outra coisa: JA NAO NEVA UMA SEMANA SEGUIDA EM VRSA Á 57 ANOS  salvo erro!!! pois para um clima sub-tropical, nevar nao faz parte do diccionario


A anomalia climatica esta bem acentuada por aqui!!! Temp: 9.2Cº


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Dez 2006 às 00:02)

Pois bem, estive a reparar e esta descansado fil que -foi um 'foco' de frio que esta a passar por aqui!!! poix daqui a 1 hora devera aumentar ara os 11C e gradualmente para os 16C para o resto da noite!!!
assim o meu clima sub-tropical com alguns picos de nortada!!!   deixa-me assim poix e muito instavel  de noite e muito estavel de dia!!!

para tu veres a variaçao de temp: aqui é de 4C em dia e estou a ter á 5 dias uma media de 9Cº!!!

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2006 às 00:22)

As amplitudes térmicas são tipicas do interior não sei se será correcto considerar-se clima sub-tropical a essa região  até pelos niveis de precipitação reduzidos  A precipitação de chuvas nos climas sub-tropicais é intensa, atingindo média de até 2.000 mm/ano. Esse é um tipo de clima temperado Mediterrânico com um perfume do agreste " temperado continental " nas noites mais frias


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 01:10)

spiritmind disse:


> Aqui está




Muito obrigado!


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 10:05)

UUUHAAUUUU!!! 
bem melhoraram ou não melhoraram, espero é que agora não mudem muito, pq assim poderemos ter alguma surpresa a partir de cotas baixas, mesmo baixas........                    

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=31&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 10:28)

Só para relembrar, pode ser útil...
fórmula de cálculo da espessura 

exemplo : 520- (( 1030-1000)X0.8) = 520- 24 = 496 DAM

Nas cartas a 500hPa são em isolinhas com um intervalo de 18 dam. 
A espessura é medida em Decametros, o quanto o ar está quente ou frio na camada mais baixa da Troposfera até 5km, embora não tão apuradas como as de 850hPa 

Tendo como exemplo evento a 14 Janeiro de 1987, i.e, 
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive...0119870112.gif

532- ((1010-1000)X0.8)= 532-8=> igual a 524 DAM


Para dia 08 :
532 -((1015-1000)X 0.8)=???
bem não digo mais nada vou esperar e depois ver...


----------



## LUPER (4 Dez 2006 às 10:34)

Seringador disse:


> Só para relembrar, pode ser útil...
> fórmula de cálculo da espessura
> 
> exemplo : 520- (( 1030-1000)X0.8) = 520- 24 = 496 DAM
> ...



      :assobio: :assobio: :assobio:


----------



## Pedro Canelas (4 Dez 2006 às 11:05)

Era lindo que esta entrada volta-se a acontecer no natal 
Vou  para que se volte a repetir.

Abraços


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 12:48)

Os modelos estão cada vez melhores, agora para o norte dão -3º / -34º! É NEVE CERTA A 500 M.

Vamos ter temperaturas negativas a 850 hPa desde sexta ás 9 da manhã até Domingo ao meio dia...

O que me dizem áquela manchinha branca em todo o norte?









REZAR.........


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 13:00)

Isto é já para amanhã e os laranjas, nas províncias de Castela-Leon, são pela neve. No dia 5, a cota prevista é de 1000m.


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 13:02)

Pois.. mas a aldeia mais baixa da província de Leon tem 700m lol
Esses alertas fazem algum sentido.. mas da maneira que a cota está a descer para o final da semana aposto que vamos ter um alerta amarelo de neve no norte do país...






Viana do Castelo (freezing level)


----------



## Fil (4 Dez 2006 às 13:28)

As zonas de montanha do litoral têm neve assegurada e em quantidades generosas  

Aqui eu e o Dan vamos a ficar a ver a neve pela TV porque desconfio que nos vai faltar precipitação...


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 13:34)

Fil disse:


> As zonas de montanha do litoral têm neve assegurada e em quantidades generosas
> 
> Aqui eu e o Dan vamos a ficar a ver a neve pela TV porque desconfio que nos vai faltar precipitação...



Sim, amanhã a cota deve ficar pelos 1000-1200m e no dia 6 não deve haver precipitação. Quanto ao fim-de-semana, ainda vem muito longe, mas deve ser uma entrada seca, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 13:34)

Não sejas pessimista, quem me dera morar a 700m de altitude como voces! A probabilidade de eu algum dia ver neve no meu jardim é muito pequena


----------



## dj_alex (4 Dez 2006 às 16:05)

Caramba....3 topics a falar do mesmo...a previsao de neve para esta semana    

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=571

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=18662

E este da previsao dos modelos


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2006 às 16:37)

É só dos meus olhos ou esta saída nos mete mais ar frio em altitude??  com este cenário vamos dos 8 aos 80eu já nem vejo a iso 0 tão linda em Lisboa já vejo quase uma -2  atenção também a uma possível pequena ciclogenesis não muito longe da costa na sexta daria ventos para dar que falar!!


----------



## Santos (4 Dez 2006 às 17:10)

miguel disse:


> É só dos meus olhos ou esta saída nos mete mais ar frio em altitude??  com este cenário vamos dos 8 aos 80eu já nem vejo a iso 0 tão linda em Lisboa já vejo quase uma -2  atenção também a uma possível pequena ciclogenesis não muito longe da costa na sexta daria ventos para dar que falar!!



Miguel estás a ver muito bem   , para sábado em Lisboa terás -2 a 850hpa e -31 a 500 hpa com alguma precipitação, era baixar mais um pouquinho


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 17:20)

miguel disse:


> atenção também a uma possível pequena ciclogenesis não muito longe da costa na sexta daria ventos para dar que falar!!



Sim Miguel, existe eventualmente potencial para uma ciclogenese e pode ser explosiva, pq o  metograma dá una 45kt  
e a precipitação com frio, será para o Litoral o interior poderá apanhar qq coisa de madrugada de 08, pq de resto   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 17:27)

Boas,

Be, se isto se vier a concretizar, para Vila Real vai cair neve na Cidade (-3 850hPa e -34 500hPa e uma 528dam), portanto eu estando no Marão se Deus quiser, poderá ser um bom.espectáculo      

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPVR

Para Bragança, vai falta a precipitação  
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBG


----------



## Nuno (4 Dez 2006 às 17:42)

txi pareçe ke vem mxm ai friO! pelas previsoes do seringador i do joão oliveira! queria ver se via aki nevezinha na minha serra da arrabida pa kem n sabe tem 500 m..o ano passado foi o ano passado! agra vamos la ver este ano! fg tou com fe! deixa la ver..deus keira ke as voças previsoes tejam certas mxm ke n neve aki, ke neve ai poh norte ...vamos la ver se eu i o miguel temos sorte lol..va fikem[]


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2006 às 17:44)

Ainda existe uma esperança mas como eu referi ontem o meu medo não é o frio pois esse existe mas sim a falta de precipitação para sexta e sabado  mas enfim se se confirmar não será a 1 vez nem a ultima


----------



## Nuno (4 Dez 2006 às 17:53)

prontox ja mataste as minhas esperanças  lol...ganda axarrrr...esses espanhois sao gandes cagaoess...agente n tem direito a nada....dasss:P


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 17:56)

Bem pela minha análise as serras de Montemuro, Caramulo, D'áire, Amarela, Cabreira, Marão, Alvão, Fafe, Gerês castro laboreiro; Montesinho (falta a precipitação), etc e quem sabe a Arrábida ( era bom mas não acho provável), apesar de que o meteograma para Lisboa não é nada Mau...acima 500m 
Que preparem a frota de Limpa-neves e espalhadores de sal....    
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample.shtml?text=LPPT


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 18:03)

Estive a ver a situação de 25-26 Nov 2005. Tendo algumas semelhanças, foi no entanto mais fria e com o anticilone localizado a NE, o que originou um fluxo Norte.

Como se lembram, nesse episódio a cota deve ter andado pelos 400m, com neve em cidades como Viseu e Vila Real. Aqui só tivemos direito a uns floquitos, mesmo com a iso -5ºC a 850 hPa


----------



## Seringador (4 Dez 2006 às 18:17)

Dan disse:


> Estive a ver a situação de 25-26 Nov 2005. Tendo algumas semelhanças, foi no entanto mais fria e com o anticilone localizado a NE, o que originou um fluxo Norte.
> 
> Como se lembram, nesse episódio a cota deve ter andado pelos 400m, com neve em cidades como Viseu e Vila Real. Aqui só tivemos direito a uns floquitos, mesmo com a iso -5ºC a 850 hPa



Sim Dan de facto foi excelente, mas penso que ainda vai meter mais precipitação, contudo, estamos a esquecer que a precipitação vai ser intensa amanhã e dia 7/8, assim como o vento, espero que não haja problemas, já que os solos a NW estão completamente ensopados, ai vêm mais deslizamentos.....


----------



## Nuno (4 Dez 2006 às 18:53)

humm yah seringador! tu ek ke sabes! epa deus queira que sim!!! ..yah ha falta de precepitaçao pa essas serras!!=\...esperar pa ver!  ...i ai pa tua zona? n preves uma nevezinha?


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2006 às 19:04)

Dan disse:


> Estive a ver a situação de 25-26 Nov 2005. Tendo algumas semelhanças, foi no entanto mais fria e com o anticilone localizado a NE, o que originou um fluxo Norte.
> 
> Como se lembram, nesse episódio a cota deve ter andado pelos 400m, com neve em cidades como Viseu e Vila Real. Aqui só tivemos direito a uns floquitos, mesmo com a iso -5ºC a 850 hPa



Essa entrada, da qual coloquei fotos, teve muita pouca precipitação. Uma verdadeira miséria...


----------



## Snow (4 Dez 2006 às 19:04)

ainda há 3 dias,  nem vê-lo!!
Agr frio ja há, mas sem chuva!!!
Não me admiro que aqui daqui a dois diazitos os modelos metam agua 
Era sonho, mas não era o unico a querer.


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2006 às 19:08)

Dan disse:


> Estive a ver a situação de 25-26 Nov 2005. Tendo algumas semelhanças, foi no entanto mais fria e com o anticilone localizado a NE, o que originou um fluxo Norte.
> 
> Como se lembram, nesse episódio a cota deve ter andado pelos 400m, com neve em cidades como Viseu e Vila Real. Aqui só tivemos direito a uns floquitos, mesmo com a iso -5ºC a 850 hPa



No entanto o percorrido marítimo é muito maior... talvez a maior queda de precipitação compense a falta de frio... 
E atenção a essa bolsa de -35ºC a 500hPa.... pode originar uma ciclogenese...


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 19:16)

Com esta é que não contava, uma -3 a 850hPa e -34ºC a 500hPa, com a linha de 528dam sobre o Porto durante 6 horas consecutivas    

Dá para sonhar  

Aí para Melgaço deve ser suficiente para cair alguma coisa, que achas Minho?


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2006 às 19:23)

tozequio disse:


> Com esta é que não contava, uma -3 a 850hPa e -34ºC a 500hPa, com a linha de 528dam sobre o Porto durante 6 horas consecutivas
> 
> Dá para sonhar
> 
> Aí para Melgaço deve ser suficiente para cair alguma coisa, que achas Minho?



Nem me fales! O meu medo é o que acontece quase sempre nestas situações ou retiram o frio à última da hora ou enganam-se rotundamente na quantidade de precipitação....

Mas sem dúvida, tal como está *neste momento *o GFS, cairia mais que suficiente, com acumulações interessantes a partir dos 900 metros...


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2006 às 19:26)

axo que so vou falar com certezas la para quarta feira pois tou mesmo a ver o filme nas proximas actualizaçoes o gfs a tirar a precipitação e la ficamos a chupar no dedo outra vez. espero que não mas tenho muitas duvidas pois o anticiclone esta muito perto e nos estamos com pressoes relativamente altas


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 19:28)

Minho disse:


> Nem me fales! O meu medo é o que acontece quase sempre nestas situações ou retiram o frio à última da hora ou enganam-se rotundamente na quantidade de precipitação....
> 
> Mas sem dúvida, tal como está *neste momento *o GFS, cairia mais que suficiente, com acumulações interessantes a partir dos 900 metros...



O meu medo neste momento é o GFS dar uma grande volta e tirar-nos o frio para o fim de semana. Já me contentava bastante com a situação actual, aí vou eu a caminho de Fafe (espero ficar parado nas filas da A7 devido à queda de neve  )

Já agora alguém sabe qual a cota máxima da A7 entre Guimarães e Fafe? Penso que cerca de 700 metros, mas posso estar enganado


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2006 às 19:41)

O choque térmico para o pessoal é que vai dar que falar... depois de tanta anomalia positiva....


----------



## tomalino (4 Dez 2006 às 19:44)

DIA 04 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2006 A LAS 19:00 HORA OFICIAL.

PREDICCION VALIDA DESDE LAS 00 HASTA LAS 24 HORAS DEL MARTES
DIA 05.
(ESTA PREDICCION SE ACTUALIZARA A LAS 06 H.O. DEL MARTES 05).

A.- FENOMENOS SIGNIFICATIVOS:

LLUVIAS MODERADAS, PERSISTENTES Y LOCALMENTE FUERTES EN GALICIA.
*NEVADAS POR ENCIMA DE LOS 1000M EN CASTILLA Y LEON*. RACHAS DE
VIENTO MUY FUERTE EN EL LITORAL DE GALICIA, EN CANTABRIA Y EN
ASTURIAS. INTERVALOS DE VIENTO FUERTE EN ZONAS ALTAS DEL INTERIOR
DE LA PENINSULA Y LITORAL DE ANDALUCIA Y MURCIA

acho que vou para moncorvo este fim de semana...


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2006 às 19:46)

tozequio disse:


> O meu medo neste momento é o GFS dar uma grande volta e tirar-nos o frio para o fim de semana. Já me contentava bastante com a situação actual, aí vou eu a caminho de Fafe (espero ficar parado nas filas da A7 devido à queda de neve  )
> 
> Já agora alguém sabe qual a cota máxima da A7 entre Guimarães e Fafe? Penso que cerca de 700 metros, mas posso estar enganado



Penso que a seguir a Fafe a autoestrada sobe muito... às tantas mais vale a pena continuar para lá de Fafe


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2006 às 19:53)

o inm da cota de neve de 1600m para amanha


----------



## Minho (4 Dez 2006 às 20:11)

Entretanto, amanhã temos mais um dilúvio para o Noroeste do País...


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2006 às 20:13)

Atenção de na Quinta o Inst. Meterologia dá subida da Minima o que a nivel de neve poderá ficar condicionada, isto se eles não se enganarem


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 20:30)

mag0 disse:


> Atenção de na Quinta o Inst. Meterologia dá subida da Minima o que a nivel de neve poderá ficar condicionada, isto se eles não se enganarem



Isso está nos planos, o que se prevê é uma descida acentuadíssima da temperatura durante sexta-feira ao longo do dia, com um pico mínimo por volta do início da manhã de Sábado. 

Agora é esperar que o GFS se cumpra


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 20:32)

O próprio IM dá uma cota de 1200m para o fim do dia de amanhã.

Amanhã, a cota deve ser inicialmente superior a 2000m, para ir baixando ao longo do dia à mediada que entra o ar mais frio e atingir os 1000-1200m lá para a noite.


----------



## Mago (4 Dez 2006 às 20:41)

bem se cair a uns 750m/800m é melhor eu então começar a preparar a máquina Fotográfica  de qualquer forma ainda falta bastante tempo a ver se nao muda a coisa....


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 21:00)

mag0 disse:


> bem se cair a uns 750m/800m é melhor eu então começar a preparar a máquina Fotográfica  de qualquer forma ainda falta bastante tempo a ver se nao muda a coisa....



Se o GFS não nos trocar as voltas cai a bem menos. O problema para aí é que não deves ter precipitação.


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2006 às 21:06)

tozequio disse:


> Se o GFS não nos trocar as voltas cai a bem menos. O problema para aí é que não deves ter precipitação.



pois esse é o principal problema a falta de precipitação  e sempre assim quando existe frio nao existe precipitação   e mesmo para o norte vamos ver pois continuo a dizer que a pressao nesse dia é elevada e não me admirava nada que o gfs nos trocasse as voltas. la se tinha de abrir o tópico suicidios parte II


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 21:14)

spiritmind disse:


> pois esse é o principal problema a falta de precipitação  e sempre assim quando existe frio nao existe precipitação   e mesmo para o norte vamos ver pois continuo a dizer que a pressao nesse dia é elevada e não me admirava nada que o gfs nos trocasse as voltas. la se tinha de abrir o tópico suicidios parte II



Até estou nervoso para ver a saída das 18h


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Dez 2006 às 21:19)

Eu não disse que ia ajudar a minha "oraçãozinha"? Eheheh!Isto é tipo dança da chuva dos índios..! Este fim de semana estarei batidinho na mha quinta em Trás os Montes!!  Como já alguns referiram aqui,concordo e aponto para a forte probabilidade de formação dessa ciclogénese..!


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2006 às 21:21)

tozequio disse:


> Até estou nervoso para ver a saída das 18h



tb eu tozequio  so faltam uns 40min, agora digo se chegar a quarta feira e continuarem a incidir nesta situação penso que já não haverá grande margem de erro e certamente o pessoal do norte pode começar a  carregar as baterias das maquinas pois concerteza que serão utilizadas


----------



## Santos (4 Dez 2006 às 21:29)

Amigos -34 a 500hpa e -3 a 850 hpa com precipitação assegurada, tamos mesmo quase quase lá para ter neve no Porto


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 21:37)

*CÁLCULO DE COTA DE NEVE*

MUITO OPTIMISTA 

*----* http://www.meteosat.com/foro/index.php?action=static&staticpage=7 *<------*



.


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Dez 2006 às 21:41)

João Oliveira disse:


> *CÁLCULO DE COTA DE NEVE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



João, espero que nos tenhamos que preocupar mais com o cálculo da ESPESSURA de neve em alguns locais!


----------



## Santos (4 Dez 2006 às 21:47)

João Oliveira disse:


> *CÁLCULO DE COTA DE NEVE*
> 
> MUITO OPTIMISTA
> 
> ...



João se não me enganei para o Porto anda pelos 250msm será


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 21:50)

lol segundo eu disse parece-me um pouco optimista, mas alguém se deve ter dado ao trabalho de fazer aquilo.. sabado as 6 da manha a altura geopotencial é de 148, ponham 1500 e vejam o resultado lol


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2006 às 22:13)

já viram a run das 18h uma desgraça aqui pa minha zona, neve para o centro e melhor esquecer   o pessoal do norte ainda e capaz de se safar 
enfim.... é sempre a mesma coisa acho que vou abrir um novo tópico suicidios parte II

pera lá hehe ainda nao tinha visto esta 




melhorou para sabado  
os modelos são uma incognita


----------



## Nuno (4 Dez 2006 às 22:18)

e preciso e calma...quando menos esperarmos ela apareçe ....malta do litoral norte i centro zonas montazonhas akerditem


----------



## Rog (4 Dez 2006 às 22:21)

As previsões por aqui melhoraram a olhos vistos.
Com sorte ainda cai neve no Pico Ruivo (1862m) e Pico do Areeiro.


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 22:29)

Não gostei muito desta saída das 18h, penso ter piorado um pouquinho, mas mais pormenores só quando sair o meteograma das 18h


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2006 às 22:31)

tozequio disse:


> Não gostei muito desta saída das 18h, penso ter piorado um pouquinho, mas mais pormenores só quando sair o meteograma das 18h



ja viste o sabado a tarde, pareçe haver precipitação generalizada para todo o pais


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 22:33)

spiritmind disse:


> ja viste o sabado a tarde, pareçe haver precipitação generalizada para todo o pais



Mas parece que tiram um pouco de frio a 850hPa, posso estar enganado mas é o que me parece à primeira vista 

Aguardemos pelo meteograma das 18h


----------



## Santos (4 Dez 2006 às 22:36)

A ideia que me dá é que a noite de Domingo parece ser favorável para o Centro/Norte


----------



## ACalado (4 Dez 2006 às 22:40)

tozequio disse:


> Mas parece que tiram um pouco de frio a 850hPa, posso estar enganado mas é o que me parece à primeira vista
> 
> Aguardemos pelo meteograma das 18h



quando sair posta aqui pode ser


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 22:54)

-3 / -35 com 1.5mm de precipitação em 3 horas... isto tá a melhorar...


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 22:57)

João Oliveira disse:


> -3 / -35 com 1.5mm de precipitação em 3 horas... isto tá a melhorar...



Não chega a -35 João, acho que nem na Galiza, a linha dos -35 chega a tocar 




spiritmind disse:


> quando sair posta aqui pode ser



ok, posto o meteograma para o Porto, já te deve dar uma ideia


----------



## Nuno (4 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

O dia de terça-feira vai ser marcado por mau tempo em Portugal continental, com chuva intensa e vento, anunciou hoje a Protecção Civil, citada pela agência Lusa. 

Portugal continental vai ser atravessado durante o dia de terça-feira por uma frente fria que provocará uma situação de precipitação intensa e vento moderado no litoral Norte e Centro do país, com possibilidade de queda de neve a partir dos 1.600 metros de altitude, refere em comunicado o Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC), que cita o Instituto de Meteorologia, refere a agência noticiosa. 

Esta situação de instabilidade meteorológica começará a atingir as regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral durante a manhã de terça-feira, estendendo-se a todo o território continental durante a tarde. 

Os distritos mais afectados pela chuva serão os de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Santarém e eventualmente Lisboa e Setúbal, segundo o SNBPC. 

O vento soprará de Sudoeste, podendo alcançar valores de 75 quilómetros/hora no litoral e de 120 quilómetros/hora nas terras altas. 

Perante esta situação, o SNBPC passará às 05h00 de terça-feira ao estado de alerta azul (acompanhamento mais atento) para todas as suas estruturas operacionais distritais e para todos os corpos de Bombeiros até às 18h00 de quarta-feira. 

O SNBPC recomenda à população, nomeadamente, a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, condução rodoviária defensiva com redução de velocidade e atenção a eventuais inundações nas zonas ribeirinhas por transbordo das linhas de água.


----------



## Senador (4 Dez 2006 às 23:33)

tozequio disse:


> Não chega a -35 João, acho que nem na Galiza, a linha dos -35 chega a tocar



Se em vigo toca, em viana também!  e com 3.7 de precipitação 

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEVX


----------



## Snow (4 Dez 2006 às 23:41)

Tal como eu estava a prever, a precipitação aumentou, e no que diz respeito ao  a saida das 18h nem foi assim tão má.
Acho que vamos temos uma surpresa com a saida das 00h e das 06h, mais  
Digo eu


----------



## tozequio (4 Dez 2006 às 23:42)

João Oliveira disse:


> Se em vigo toca, em viana também!  e com 3.7 de precipitação
> 
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEVX




Pensei que já te estavas a referir à saída das 18h, ainda temos que aguardar pelos meteogramas...


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Dez 2006 às 00:00)

Para esta zona não espero nada de especial, nem sequer na Serra D'Aire.


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 04:39)

no comments...


----------



## dj_alex (5 Dez 2006 às 09:03)

Mudando um bocadinho de assunto...

O pais está em alerta laranja em algumas regioes...

Acho que antes de vir a neve, o que lá vem hoje e manha é capaz de fazer alguns estragos...


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 09:55)

Buenos dias Alex! 
Sim, parece que todos os membros ficam  com a neve! 
Como já tinha indicado ontem, o vento vai ser forte mas, a precipitação vai ser intensa durante o dia de hoje, sobretudo no NW, pelo que na minha opinião o alerta deveria de ser também para a chuva, pelo menos no NW. 
O mar está alterado e o vento está tão ou mais forte do que no passado dia 24 
Depois a animação continua, antes que chegue a pasmaceira na próxima semana ao fórum  

Para o Natal, que prevejo seja influenciado pelo Ant. (como já havia mencionado) e para os amantes da neve, poder-se-ão contentar com possíveis geadas... e os modelos começam a mostrar isso....
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 11:15)

Boas,

Penso que de madrugada no Marão (Alto Espinho, 1014m)poderá cair qq coisa, agora para o FDS os membros estão de acordo e o -2/-3ºC a 850hPa já ninguém nos tira.... 
Gosto muito das estrelinhas...
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
Espessura abaixo dos 530 8embora efémera
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png

Depois do frio a serenidade, com nevoeiro e Geadas.... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Dez 2006 às 13:20)

Sinceramente parece que será um exagero!já que eles dizem que irá nevar nestes próximos dias acima dos 1200 mas entretanto a temperatura baixara e nao ira haver precipitação logo não há neve    


sábado e domingo terão as temperaturas mais baixas!

sabado min.2    max.10

domingo min.-1 max. 11

Gondomar


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 13:32)

charlie disse:


> Sinceramente parece que será um exagero!já que eles dizem que irá nevar nestes próximos dias acima dos 1200 mas entretanto a temperatura baixara e nao ira haver precipitação logo não há neve
> 
> 
> sábado e domingo terão as temperaturas mais baixas!
> ...



O que "eles" dizem não se escreve, conta com uma cota de neve mínima de 400/500m e maxima 800 para o norte de Portugal no Sábado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Dez 2006 às 17:10)

so espero que sim! mas tipo é que as previsoes apontavam para neve acima dos 1600 e ja esta a nevas abaixo de 1200! o k nao deixa de ser relevante! há nunca senti a tempratura baixar tanto numa hora!!!!


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 17:39)

Boas,

Vejam só a linha Dam e probabilidade de neve aqui ao lado   
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_La_Coruna_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_La_Coruna_avn.png


----------



## Seringador (5 Dez 2006 às 17:41)

Aqui está ela a surgir... para o fim do mês era bom pronúncio... 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3001.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3241.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3481.png


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2006 às 19:33)

Vejem só esta pressão 925hpa  nem o meu barómetro o conseguia medir (só consegue até 955hpa)


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 20:22)

O meteograma para Vigo é muito promissor aqui para o Alto Minho   







http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LEVX


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2006 às 20:52)

Depois dos 925hpa no mesmo local passado uns dias o barómetro sobe acima de 1055hpa.
Quem parece não ser influênciado nem um pouco com o que se passa a Norte, é o nosso já conhecido anti-ciclone dos Açores, sereno nos seus 1035hpa... 
Mas ver uma pressão tão alta perto da Islândia pode trazer-nos surpresas...


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 20:54)

Minho disse:


> O meteograma para Vigo é muito promissor aqui para o Alto Minho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o melhor vem depois disso... o pico será ás 12h de sábado, com uma 527, -3 e -32


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 20:57)

João Oliveira disse:


> o melhor vem depois disso... o pico será ás 12h de sábado, com uma 527, -3 e -32



Pois, enganei-me no screenshot... era este que queria por:


----------



## tozequio (5 Dez 2006 às 22:10)

Saiu agora mesmo a actualização das 18h, tudo praticamente igual mas a linha dos -5 está mais próxima da Península, e parecem pôr um um pouco mais de precipitação no Sábado entre as 12h e as 18h  

Diria quase com toda a certeza que temos festa assegurada a partir dos 600 metros no mínimo para Sábado, pelo menos para as Serras mais litorais, as actualizações estão muito coincidentes o que é um óptimo sinal.


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 22:13)

ke agradavel supresa me das tozequio=) ...espero ke as tuas previsoes se mantenham..pk assim vai haver festa aki pa mnha zona ehehe


----------



## tozequio (5 Dez 2006 às 22:17)

vaga disse:


> ke agradavel supresa me das tozequio=) ...espero ke as tuas previsoes se mantenham..pk assim vai haver festa aki pa mnha zona ehehe



Olha que essa cota não é para todos, aí para Setúbal a cota seria de 800-900, a Serra da Arrábida não tem a mínima hipótese


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Dez 2006 às 22:24)

Tozequio, cheira-me que u vais ter akela vista como tiveste no ano passado dakela serra a frente de tua casa..! 
Quinta feira n se pode desanimar pela subida ligeira das temperaturas!Sexta volta td a carga e em grande!!


----------



## tozequio (5 Dez 2006 às 22:25)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Tozequio, cheira-me que u vais ter akela vista como tiveste no ano passado dakela serra a frente de tua casa..!
> Quinta feira n se pode desanimar pela subida ligeira das temperaturas!Sexta volta td a carga e em grande!!



O IM já prevê cota de 1400 metros para Sexta 

Quanto à vista duvido porque não deve haver precipitação para tanta acumulação, mas de certeza que há de cair uns floquitos na Freita


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 22:34)

tozequio disse:


> O IM já prevê cota de 1400 metros para Sexta
> 
> Quanto à vista duvido porque não deve haver precipitação para tanta acumulação, mas de certeza que há de cair uns floquitos na Freita



Olhem que a precipitação poderá ser mais do que aquela que os modelos mostram, cuidado com isso. Não fiar na precipitação, o frio está garantido. E isto é uma entrada de NW no inicio de Dezembro, estão a ver uma em Janeiro com a -5?


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 22:48)

Principalmente muita atenção aquela ciclogenese....


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 22:56)

Só para rir um bocado


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 23:00)




----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

Esta situação era mais interessante que a que prevê o GFS. Dava mais precipitação.


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

Minho disse:


> Só para rir um bocado



Não acredito que caia a menos de 300/400m, mas......


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 23:03)

Dan disse:


> Esta situação era mais interessante que a que prevê o GFS. Dava mais precipitação.



Era o que eu dizia, essa ciclogenese pode dar que falar.... No entanto na posição em que está nesse modelo não sei se não faria subir demasiado a cota...


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 23:05)

eu ja acerdito em td ...mas ha qualker coixa que n esta a bater bem


----------



## Senador (5 Dez 2006 às 23:06)

para viana também lol

Ja tinha mostrado ontem á noite


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2006 às 23:08)

Minho disse:


> Era o que eu dizia, essa ciclogenese pode dar que falar.... No entanto na posição em que está nesse modelo não sei se não faria subir demasiado a cota...



A cota não seria muito afectada, a esta altura já devia ter entrado o ar frio nos níveis mais altos.


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> Olhem para esta maluqueira gelada http://dn.sapo.pt/2005/02/24/internacional/vaga_frio_glaciar_sul_asia_fez_mais_.html



Bem, essa notícia é de 24.02.05


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 23:16)

loool


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 23:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Olhem para esta maluqueira gelada http://dn.sapo.pt/2005/02/24/internacional/vaga_frio_glaciar_sul_asia_fez_mais_.html



Mas que cena é esta, eu é que tive a -13 e vcs´é que tão assim? Devo confessar que antes de subir bebi uns copitos de tintol do Dão e comi uma bela feijoada


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2006 às 23:23)

Nao ligues sou um desorientado


----------



## ACalado (5 Dez 2006 às 23:24)

pois imagino o frio que estava la em cima, posso dizer que já passei uma noite na serra com -16ºc e não foi muito agradavel, de manha até as portas do carro estavam congeladas


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Dez 2006 às 23:25)

LUPER disse:


> Mas que cena é esta, eu é que tive a -13 e vcs´é que tão assim? Devo confessar que antes de subir bebi uns copitos de tintol do Dão e comi uma bela feijoada



É pa aquecer bem!Não vá o diabo tece-las!


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2006 às 23:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nao ligues sou um desorientado



A mim também já me aconteceu isso


----------



## Santos (5 Dez 2006 às 23:26)

Alerta Amarelo de neve para a Guarda e Vila Real


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 23:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nao ligues sou um desorientado



Não leves a mal,mas tou na brincadeira


----------



## Nuno (5 Dez 2006 às 23:28)

aii n! n a melhor ke tintol pa akeçer! so de pensar o frio ke vem ai ja me da frio   ...


----------



## LUPER (5 Dez 2006 às 23:29)

spiritmind disse:


> pois imagino o frio que estava la em cima, posso dizer que já passei uma noite na serra com -16ºc e não foi muito agradavel, de manha até as portas do carro estavam congeladas



Por acaso estas tb o ficaram, foi engraçado. O mija-mija ficou congelado, bem tava tudo congelado


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Dez 2006 às 23:30)

LUPER disse:


> Não leves a mal,mas tou na brincadeira



Sim não te preocupes tá tudo fixe


----------



## Rog (5 Dez 2006 às 23:44)

Bem, por aqui também está prevista neve para dia 11 no Funchal...  
Dentro dos limites do Funchal a altitude máxima não chega aos 300 metros...

Espero que ainda assim o Pico Ruivo receba alguma neve, vamos lá ver... com temp. de 1ºC a 850hpa e -20 a 500hpa...


----------



## tozequio (6 Dez 2006 às 00:24)

-3 e -33 com a linha de 528dam, nada má a saída das 18h para Pedras Rubras  

E com precipitação... daria uma cota 400/500 a cumprir-se estas condições.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

Esperemos bem que isso aconteça    era muito porreiro.


----------



## Rog (6 Dez 2006 às 10:04)

O IM também já prevê queda de neve para o próximo sábado.



> Sábado, 9 de Dezembro de 2006
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Vento forte (35 a 50 km/h) de nordeste, soprando em geral fraco
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2006 às 10:27)

Já que só resta o frio  para os próximos meses, parece que ele começa a prometer chegar antes do Natal ainda http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/ani/gfsx/
Basta que os anticiclones como parece .... 





Como acontece neste caso (ver ás 192h) basta que o fluxo de ar venha de NE!!


----------



## Aurélio (6 Dez 2006 às 10:36)

Desculpem a imagem fugiu  
Isto não funciona sem o endereço directo para a imagem  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/ani/gfsx/


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 11:34)

Boas,

A precipitação poderá ser o principal problemas, contudo a 850hPa ainda está mais ou menos agora a 700 já não é grande coisa para o dia 09/12 e os modelos meteram mais frio

850hPa (1500m)
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!Europe!pop!od!oper!w_uv_rh!2006120600!!step/
700hPa (3000m)
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/anim...!Europe!pop!od!oper!w_uv_rh!2006120600!!step/


----------



## ACalado (6 Dez 2006 às 11:46)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A precipitação poderá ser o principal problemas, contudo a 850hPa ainda está mais ou menos agora a 700 já não é grande coisa para o dia 09/12 e os modelos meteram mais frio
> 
> ...



pois na run das 6h o wetterzentrale tirou bastante frio nos 500ha e a tal ciclogenese que falavas já nem existe  a 48h os modelos resolveram divergir entre eles  cada vez me convenço que estes modelos já não são de confiar muito


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2006 às 12:59)

Para aqui vai haver frio suficiente para nevar, mas não vai haver precipitação para que isso aconteça  

Esta situação lembra-me o que o ano passado em finais de novembro (quando nevou em Viseu), aconteceu exactamente a mesma coisa por aqui


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 13:05)

spiritmind disse:


> pois na run das 6h o wetterzentrale tirou bastante frio nos 500ha e a tal ciclogenese que falavas já nem existe  a 48h os modelos resolveram divergir entre eles  cada vez me convenço que estes modelos já não são de confiar muito



Pois é mas é a run das 06  e a eventual ciclogenese era para dia 7 mas tudo indica que a probabilidade de isso acontecer é cada vez menor, mas a esperança é a última a morrer 
Mas o mais importante é o frio a 850hPa  e isso está bem presente a cota situa-se a 600m 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png
as máximas no Porto de 09 até dia 12 não sei se passarão muito além dos 10ºC  

O ensemble está muito em acordo par chegar aos -3ºC
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


Os modelos estão muito em acordo com uma prevalência anticiclónica para Dezembro como vos havia falado, agora para o fim se calhar a panela pode começar a ganhar brechas...   

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 13:09)

Fil disse:


> Para aqui vai haver frio suficiente para nevar, mas não vai haver precipitação para que isso aconteça
> 
> Esta situação lembra-me o que o ano passado em finais de novembro (quando nevou em Viseu), aconteceu exactamente a mesma coisa por aqui



Pois é Fil para Bragança a precipitação não é muita, no Marão já é mais considerável, mas mm assim pouca 
 e no ano passado foi assim, bastou um grande aguaceiro de madrugada e depois não nevou muito uns floquitos aqui e acolá


----------



## Nuno (6 Dez 2006 às 13:21)

xelente imagem


----------



## ACalado (6 Dez 2006 às 13:45)

Seringador disse:


> Pois é Fil para Bragança a precipitação não é muita, no Marão já é mais considerável, mas mm assim pouca
> e no ano passado foi assim, bastou um grande aguaceiro de madrugada e depois não nevou muito uns floquitos aqui e acolá



grande imagem seringador podes revelar a tua fonte  é bem visivel o ar frio com aquele "granulado" de nuvens


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Dez 2006 às 13:49)

meus amigos vamos la ter calma!
so nos resta esperar eu disse isto em topicos anteriores que com tanto frio nao ia haver precipitação! para sabado ja vi maximas de 8 graus para gondomar c aguaceiros!agora aí para o interior nao sei nao!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Dez 2006 às 13:52)

ha ja agora deixo aqui os sites k acertam mais nas previsoes!

www.euronews.net
www.yahoo.com

exageros:www.cnn.com


he he  -7 pa bragança  é obra!


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2006 às 13:57)

spiritmind disse:


> pois na run das 6h o wetterzentrale tirou bastante frio nos 500ha e a tal ciclogenese que falavas já nem existe  a 48h os modelos resolveram divergir entre eles  cada vez me convenço que estes modelos já não são de confiar muito



Boas mas o run das 12 deve confirmar a tal ciclogenese até porque o IM prevê ventos de 90hm/h no Litoral e 120km/h nas terras altas para sexta isso só se daria com a ciclogeneses agora quanto à chuva para o fds é pena não a termos só a vamos ter Sábado a primeira metade do dia e pouco mais e como é fraca não tou já muito confiante em cotas baixas mas sim em cotas médias acima dos 700m pontualmente nos 600m  mas infelizmente por pouco tempo logo não deve acumular muito mas já é melhor do que nada o lado positivo da falta de chuva vai ser nas noites a formação de gelo e Mínimas abaixo dos zero em praticamente todo o interior e perto dos zero no litoral  com máximas em metade do território abaixo dos 10ºC e no resto pouco acima do mesmo valor, mas nalgumas zonas de Trás -os -Montes as máximas  devem ficar em torno dos 5ºC ou menos! não acredito muitos nesses -7ºC para Bragança mas acredito em -3 ou -4


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 16:21)

Está a sair a run das 12h....


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 16:24)

Bem vamos a ver Miguel... 
A foto foi do Eumetsat gallery 

Vejam o atraso nos modelos......
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/prodstat_new/prdst_12_UTC_GFS.html


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 16:27)

Seringador disse:


> Pois é Fil para Bragança a precipitação não é muita, no Marão já é mais considerável, mas mm assim pouca
> e no ano passado foi assim, bastou um grande aguaceiro de madrugada e depois não nevou muito uns floquitos aqui e acolá



Ninguem tem a imagem para 29 de janeiro 2006???


----------



## ACalado (6 Dez 2006 às 16:51)

o gfs cada vez esta pior agora retiraram precipitação, frio, enfim mais uma vez ficamos a ver navios


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 17:14)

Eu ia dizer antes que atrasaram o frio em 6h mas, não aconteceu o mesmo com a precipitação, embora sou da opinião que para os lados do Marão, Montemuro, Gerês, Montalegre, Cabreira, entre outras, o melhor vai ser das 14h da tarde sexta até 06 da manhã de sábado 
e com uma cota a rondar os 800m para acumulação e 600 para queda ou seja na mesma casa da centena que altitude de Bragança  (esta com pouca precipitação )

Também não podemos pedir muito já irá ser a 1ª visita do general Inverno e com anomalias -tivas de mais de 5ºC para a época do ano  , isto durante 3/4 dias, depois o anticiclone e acentuado arrefecimento nocturno


----------



## Nuno (6 Dez 2006 às 17:15)

calma!  ainda vamos ter uma supresa! e preciso e calma! o frio e garantido i n e pouko! o nosso axar e a falta de precipitaçao! mas confio ke ainda vai aparecer! ainda vai rular mt neve ...


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 19:00)

Seringador disse:


> Eu ia dizer antes que atrasaram o frio em 6h mas, não aconteceu o mesmo com a precipitação, embora sou da opinião que para os lados do Marão, Montemuro, Gerês, Montalegre, Cabreira, entre outras, o melhor vai ser das 14h da tarde sexta até 06 da manhã de sábado
> e com uma cota a rondar os 800m para acumulação e 600 para queda ou seja na mesma casa da centena que altitude de Bragança  (esta com pouca precipitação )
> 
> Também não podemos pedir muito já irá ser a 1ª visita do general Inverno e com anomalias -tivas de mais de 5ºC para a época do ano  , isto durante 3/4 dias, depois o anticiclone e acentuado arrefecimento nocturno



Por isso eu rumo para serra na sexta à tarde  

Realmente não podemos pedir muito, e temos mas é que rezar por que o GFS está a retirar o frio paulatinamente.... 
Mas que este fds é um ponto de viragem não haja dúvidas! Umas belas geadas é o que vem aí, isso sim!


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 19:25)

Minho disse:


> Por isso eu rumo para serra na sexta à tarde
> 
> Realmente não podemos pedir muito, e temos mas é que rezar por que o GFS está a retirar o frio paulatinamente....
> Mas que este fds é um ponto de viragem não haja dúvidas! Umas belas geadas é o que vem aí, isso sim!



Eu vou para o Marão se Deus quiser e já actualizei a previsão semanal no Blog.
Minho para que serra vais? Cabreira?


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 19:32)

Seringador disse:


> Eu vou para o Marão se Deus quiser e já actualizei a previsão semanal no Blog.
> Minho para que serra vais? Cabreira?



Naaa. Castro Laboreiro, Lamas de Mouro, Brandas da Aveleira tudo no mínimo com 800 metros até 1200


----------



## Seringador (6 Dez 2006 às 19:36)

Minho disse:


> Naaa. Castro Laboreiro, Lamas de Mouro, Brandas da Aveleira tudo no mínimo com 800 metros até 1200



A cabreira tem 1200 salvo erro, mas vai para onde for melhor a humidade a 850 vai ser elevada mas a de 700hPa vai-se esfumar no dia 08 à tarde por completo, depois pequenos aguaceiros!


----------



## Senador (6 Dez 2006 às 20:59)

Tá visto que o melhor dia passou a ser sexta feira, nao por causa da cota, mas sim pela precipitação assegurada. 800/900m será a cota nesse dia, com uma acumulação de 8mm/24h... parece que so aqui no alto minho é que haverá probabilidade de cair algum aguaceiro durante o dia de Sábado... que desgraça.. 

ninguém sabe a que horas mais ou menos actualizam o run das 18h?  abraços


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 21:17)

João Oliveira disse:


> Tá visto que o melhor dia passou a ser sexta feira, nao por causa da cota, mas sim pela precipitação assegurada. 800/900m será a cota nesse dia, com uma acumulação de 8mm/24h... parece que so aqui no alto minho é que haverá probabilidade de cair algum aguaceiro durante o dia de Sábado... que desgraça..
> 
> ninguém sabe a que horas mais ou menos actualizam o run das 18h?  abraços



Penso que só por volta das 22h....


----------



## Senador (6 Dez 2006 às 21:56)

ja estão a actualizar.. pelo menos até ás 6h00 de dia 09 já está.. e pelo que vejo não nos podemos queixar muito da precipitação que puseram..


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 21:58)

João Oliveira disse:


> ja estão a actualizar.. pelo menos até ás 6h00 de dia 09 já está.. e pelo que vejo não nos podemos queixar muito da precipitação que puseram..



É verdade. Parece que aumenta a precipitação.... e a ISO 0º não se retorce tanto como na RUN das 12h, que isso era o que eu não estava a gostar lá muito....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Dez 2006 às 22:00)

..pois só resta e esperar por sexta!

há   podiam dar me o endereço dessa previsão??


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 22:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ..pois só resta e esperar por sexta!
> 
> há   podiam dar me o endereço dessa previsão??



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Dez 2006 às 22:05)

ora bem meus amigos previsões penhas da saúde!


quarta-0º
quinta-  min:1º  max:7º
sexta- min:-7 max:1
sabado- min:-8 max:-3
domingo- min:-3 max:1

o mesmo k keme for la sabado morre loool


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Dez 2006 às 22:08)

brigadao minho! 
ja agora visitem este site e so escolher onde kerem passar o vosso fds!


www.360portugal.com/


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2006 às 22:28)

Lá se vai a neve toda dos montes com a chuva de amanhã.
Para 6ª feira, as expectativas são cada vez menores. Não é só pela pouca precipitação, também o ar frio não é muito, tanto a 850hPa como a 500hPa.


----------



## filipept (6 Dez 2006 às 22:31)

Pois é, os modelos voltaram a retirar frio


----------



## Minho (6 Dez 2006 às 22:36)

Meteograma para Melgaço:


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 10:06)

Pouca precipitação para Sábado... enfim, o dia de amanhã tem de ser muito bem aproveitado, vêm aí dias e dias seguidos sem cair uma única gota, acompanhados de muito frio  e geadas!


----------



## RMira (7 Dez 2006 às 10:46)

Desta vez tinha qualquer coisa que me levava a estar descrente na hipótese de queda de neve em cotas muito baixas e até mesmo no centro de Portugal. Afinal confirma-se que era mesmo verdade...a neve cairá nas zonas habituais. Mas penso que o melhor para Portugal está reservado para o final deste mês e o mês de Janeiro!

Abraços


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Dez 2006 às 10:48)

Piora um pouco a saída das 6h e o que realmente estará em falta é o frio a 500 hPa .
Esperemos lá pelo dia 25, pode que o Menino Jesus nos coloque uma boa prenda no sapatinho!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (7 Dez 2006 às 11:01)

Será que o pai natal nos vai dar finalmente um a prenda??? 

Estou ansioso pela realização destes modelos 


Abraços


----------



## Nuno (7 Dez 2006 às 12:07)

Informação



Comunicado válido entre 2006-12-07 11:32:00 e 2006-12-08 18:32:00 

Assunto: Estado do Tempo para o Fim de Semana




Durante o dia de quinta-feira prevê-se chuva por vezes forte a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e vento forte no litoral e terras altas onde as rajadas poderão atingir respectivamente os 70 km/h e os 100 Km/h. 
Amanhã, dia 8, prevê-se a passagem a regime de aguaceiros e trovoadas, 
ocorrendo queda de neve nas terras altas do Norte e Centro, acima dos 900 metros, em especial durante a noite. O vento tende a enfraquecer a partir da manhã. A temperatura registará uma descida significativa. 
Durante os dias seguintes prevê-se tempo frio e seco, com formação de gelo ou geada durante a noite.


sorte para a malta do norte! hj ou amnha enventualmente, sera um bom dia para vcx! espero eu ...nos aki so frio i gelo  ....mas o pai natal ainda nos vai trazer aluguma supresa! temos esta entrada fria ate segunda, dps o frio contiua mas menos intenso,este anticiclone ke vamos passar durante uma semana vai.nos deixar deixar ar frio, dps como o meu amigo miguel diz i bem a europa tb vai ter ke arrefecer, i basta uma nortada para gelarmos   ...


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 12:14)

Atenção que o frio vai apertar e bem, os modelos, na minha opnião, não estão a lidar bem com a situação, pq este A vai ser um autentico congelador. Mas claro que posso estar enganado, as isos a 850 serão mais baixas do que aquelas que os modelos colocam, aquando do A


----------



## Nuno (7 Dez 2006 às 12:18)

yap luper


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 12:31)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp

Grandes notícias vaga!

Isto não é nada normal no IM:

1º. Lançaram um aviso por causa do mau tempo (será mais pela neve ou pelo vento?)

2º. Confirma-se que com 100km/h de certeza que se vai formar uma ciclogenese, com a lotaria que isso pode acarretar...


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 12:36)

Minho disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp
> 
> Grandes notícias vaga!
> 
> ...



É uma verdade isso Minho, a coisa não está bem retratada nos modelos, aquele corte na corrente, que à data de hoje continua, baralha muito as contas, digo eu


----------



## Nuno (7 Dez 2006 às 12:37)

mt boas mxm minho ...  td indica que vamos ter uma ciclogense! mas e melhor esperar! com estes modelos nunka se sabe! poix essa pergunta n sei mt rexp! aviso por causa da neve ou do vento???? pergunta fica no ar....   qual e a tua opiniao minho? ek ke eles e raro por avisos agr puzeram  .........


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Dez 2006 às 13:23)

Eu acho que eles estão a querer melhorar e é isso mesmo que nós gostaríamos de ter um bom Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 13:31)

A  prevista do snowforecast é esta 




a cada dia que passa estao a retirar mais neve  a cota deve andar acima dos 1000m, espero que nao pois gostaria de ver nevar ca em baixo na cidade


----------



## Zoelae (7 Dez 2006 às 13:40)

Minho disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp
> 
> Grandes notícias vaga!
> 
> ...



O INM coloca nesse aviso neve acima dos 900m, pela primeira vez coloca uma cota abaixo da dos espanhóis


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 13:44)

mas atenção que segundos os suiços pode acontecer algo na madrugada de sexta para sabado  eles dão mais precipitação e mais frio durante a tarde de sexta e madrugada de sabado do que os modelos. espero que acertem
que acham disto?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Dez 2006 às 13:50)

e verdade meus amigos cidades como Amarante Penafiel Marco de Canavezes entre outras tem uma probabilidade elevada de queda de neve!



http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-details.asp?partner=forecastfox&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO015|TOUTOSA|&fday=2&metric=1


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 13:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> e verdade meus amigos cidades como Amarante Penafiel Marco de Canavezes entre outras tem uma probabilidade elevada de queda de neve!
> 
> 
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-details.asp?partner=forecastfox&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO015|TOUTOSA|&fday=2&metric=1



sim mas esse site nunca e de fiar, pois eles pensam que portugal esta na gronelandia ou algo assim, são um pouco exagerados


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Dez 2006 às 13:56)

vais ver que na noite de sexta para sábado vai cair neve!  

www.euronews.net  este é um exxxxxpetculo a acertar nas previsoes!so k nao da  ao promenor!!


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 14:05)

Boas,

Gosto deste Mapa vamos ver se a cota de acumulação é abaixo dos 1100m como previsto pelo IM.. 
http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/9panel/gfsx_850_9panel_eur.html


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 14:09)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gosto deste Mapa vamos ver se a cota de acumulação é abaixo dos 1100m como previsto pelo IM..
> http://weather.unisys.com/gfsx/9panel/gfsx_850_9panel_eur.html



tb é do meu agrado  qual e a tua opiniao para sexta a noite, eu digo que talvez caia mais precipitação e que o frio a 500ha seja maior do que os modelos o indicam, penso que a cota de acumulação seja 1000m mas aos 700/800m já se veja cair alguns flocos


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 16:08)

spiritmind disse:


> tb é do meu agrado  qual e a tua opiniao para sexta a noite, eu digo que talvez caia mais precipitação e que o frio a 500ha seja maior do que os modelos o indicam, penso que a cota de acumulação seja 1000m mas aos 700/800m já se veja cair alguns flocos




Sim spiritmind, também sou da mesma opinião, penso que melhorou um bocadinho, embora para a estrela vá cair pouca coisa amanhã e sábado, i.e. em forma de neve, mas melhorou!
Acho mais importante o frio a 850hPa para a queda de neve, por isso pode ocorrer queda de neve a 700/800 e acumulação a partir dos 900m 

e já estão a sair..
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn244.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn304.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn364.png

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn242.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn302.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn362.png

Já viram o Monstro na Islândia 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn548.png


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 16:30)

Seringador disse:


> Sim spiritmind, também sou da mesma opinião, penso que melhorou um bocadinho, embora para a estrela vá cair pouca coisa amanhã e sábado, i.e. em forma de neve, mas melhorou!
> Acho mais importante o frio a 850hPa para a queda de neve, por isso pode ocorrer queda de neve a 700/800 e acumulação a partir dos 900m
> 
> e já estão a sair..
> ...



grande mas grande precisavamos um destes por estas latitudes  
pois para a minha zona a precipitação nao será nada de especial mas ainda tou convencido que vou ver uma ou outra farrapita de neve a cair  mas fico contente pelo pessoal do norte que certamente irá ter uma tarde/noite animada


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 16:34)

Era da maneira que o fórum chegava aso milhares de membros...  aop´s duas semans sem energia...


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 16:57)

Esperemos pela run das 18.... o frio tá lá, agora uma chuvinha não era mal feito... até porque os galegos vão levar mais que nós, e isso não é justo


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 17:01)

João Oliveira disse:


> Esperemos pela run das 18.... o frio tá lá, agora uma chuvinha não era mal feito... até porque os galegos vão levar mais que nós, e isso não é justo



pois mas isso e sempre assim os epanhois levam sempre a neve nos ficamos a ve-la passar


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 17:12)

Não fiquem a ve-la passar, vão atrás dela


----------



## Nuno (7 Dez 2006 às 17:19)

para o norte transmontano ta mt bom mxm


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 17:25)

vaga disse:


> para o norte transmontano ta mt bom mxm



Aquilo é a zona de Montalegre / Gerês.. media de altitude acima dos 800m 
Depois mais á esquerda e mais a norte tens a zona da Serra da Peneda, também bastante alta..


----------



## Nuno (7 Dez 2006 às 17:36)

yah. Brigado por me corrigires joao  optimas previsoes para essas zonas


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 17:53)

Amanhã espero da parte da tarde ir até Castro Laboreiro e ter o primeiro encontro branco da temporada  ... vamos lá ver se não apanho uma decepção...


----------



## Zoelae (7 Dez 2006 às 17:53)

João Oliveira disse:


> Aquilo é a zona de Montalegre / Gerês.. media de altitude acima dos 800m
> Depois mais á esquerda e mais a norte tens a zona da Serra da Peneda, também bastante alta..



E que tal subsituir Montalegre por Larouco, nunca se fala nesta serra no Fórum e é a 3ª mais alta do País e só é 10-20m mais baixa k a do Gerês.


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 18:30)

Boas,

Só vos digo boas caçadas, para mim meteu mais um bocadito de água... 
Boas caçadas a todos e bom fim de semana.


----------



## tozequio (7 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Só vos digo boas caçadas, para mim meteu mais um bocadito de água...
> Boas caçadas a todos e bom fim de semana.



De facto a última saída parece que traz mais alguma precipitação para Sábado à tarde, mas muito pouca e só no litoral


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 19:24)

Zoelae disse:


> E que tal subsituir Montalegre por Larouco, nunca se fala nesta serra no Fórum e é a 3ª ais alta do País e só é 10-20m mais baixa k a do Gerês.



Por acaso não me lembrava do nome.. mas eu queria-me referir não só á serra,mas a toda aquela zona de Montalegre, pois toda a região á volta da barragem do Alto Rabagão é muito alta.. estive lá no inverno passado e andei dezenas km sem deixar de ver neve..


edit:O IM deve estar a fazer actualizações no site, pois está inop  Vamos esperar para ver os alertas que vão ser lançados.
A minha aposta vai para todo Norte e Centro, alerta amarelo por neve acima dos 800/900m, com acumulações de 5/8cm nas zonas altas.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2006 às 19:53)

Devem estar a retirar vento para sexta feira porque não vejo ciclogenese para fazer os ventos de 90 e 120 previstos pelo IM(infelizmente)


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 20:10)

E eles a dar-lhe...  a esperança é sempre a última a morrer, não é?  

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-hourly.asp?partner=accuweather&locCode=EUR|PT|PO018|VIANA%20DO%20CASTELO&metric=1&hbhday=3&hbhhour=6


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 20:20)

João Oliveira disse:


> E eles a dar-lhe...  a esperança é sempre a última a morrer, não é?
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-hourly.asp?partner=accuweather&locCode=EUR|PT|PO018|VIANA%20DO%20CASTELO&metric=1&hbhday=3&hbhhour=6



Estes tipos são piores que o LUPER


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 20:23)

João Oliveira disse:


> E eles a dar-lhe...  a esperança é sempre a última a morrer, não é?
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-hourly.asp?partner=accuweather&locCode=EUR|PT|PO018|VIANA%20DO%20CASTELO&metric=1&hbhday=3&hbhhour=6



Mas onde é que eles vê essa queda de neve, em que modelos se baseiam estes tipos?


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 20:38)

LUPER disse:


> Mas onde é que eles vê essa queda de neve, em que modelos se baseiam estes tipos?



O problema é que as previsões não são para aquela cidade, são feitas, aliás como muitos outros sites que abrangem o mundo inteiro e que têm toda esta precisão horária, para outra cidade e depois é só fazer copy paste.. só assim se justifica.. penso que neste caso a estação deve ser no Aeroporto de Vigo, pois todos os dados actuais (13º + Nevoeiro) estão errados em relação a Viana do Castelo.
A neve surge na sexta á noite pois a estação está a 250m de altitude, o que aumenta em muito essa probabilidade...


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 20:45)

João Oliveira disse:


> O problema é que as previsões não são para aquela cidade, são feitas, aliás como muitos outros sites que abrangem o mundo inteiro e que têm toda esta precisão horária, para outra cidade e depois é só fazer copy paste.. só assim se justifica.. penso que neste caso a estação deve ser no Aeroporto de Vigo, pois todos os dados actuais (13º + Nevoeiro) estão errados em relação a Viana do Castelo.
> A neve surge na sexta á noite pois a estação está a 250m de altitude, o que aumenta em muito essa probabilidade...



esse site e a coisa mais disparatada que já vi, eu não sei se esses senhores sabem onde é portugal por exemplo para a covilha estão a dar -9ºc de minima   enfim


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 20:50)

esta demora no site do im esta-me a deixar ansioso


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 20:56)

João Oliveira disse:


> esta demora no site do im esta-me a deixar ansioso



sim sim tb a mim devem estar a decidir o que vão por tipo:
"pá mete la neve nas previsões pois senão o pessoal do meteopt.com dizem que somos uns burros. o melhor e seguirmos o que eles dizem"


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 21:07)

bem po norte isto esta a melhorar e muito, ainda vamos ter todos uma supresa, vejam a precipitação que os suiços dão  para sexta ao principio da noite, eu pessoalmente confio muito neste site


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 21:21)

Ali está o que todos estamos à espera....


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 21:45)

Bom o GFS das 18h aumentou de que maneira a precipitação


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 21:49)

spiritmind disse:


> sim sim tb a mim devem estar a decidir o que vão por tipo:
> "pá mete la neve nas previsões pois senão o pessoal do meteopt.com dizem que somos uns burros. o melhor e seguirmos o que eles dizem"



    Boa é isso mesmo


----------



## FSantos (7 Dez 2006 às 21:52)

IUUUPPPPIIIII!!!

Marão cá vou eu!


----------



## Zoelae (7 Dez 2006 às 21:53)

spiritmind disse:


> sim sim tb a mim devem estar a decidir o que vão por tipo:
> "pá mete la neve nas previsões pois senão o pessoal do meteopt.com dizem que somos uns burros. o melhor e seguirmos o que eles dizem"


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 21:55)

Minho disse:


> Bom o GFS das 18h aumentou de que maneira a precipitação



     aqui pelo centro não vai haver precipitação, uns com tanto e outros sem nada


----------



## Zoelae (7 Dez 2006 às 21:58)

Amanhã a Temperatura vai ter uma descida muito brusca, reparem que ao meio dia já temos no Norte -2 a 850hpa, e muita precipitação.


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 21:59)

spiritmind disse:


> aqui pelo centro não vai haver precipitação, uns com tanto e outros sem nada



Calma que ainda vai cair coisas boas, como o Poeta Artur costuma dizer


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2006 às 22:02)

spiritmind disse:


> aqui pelo centro não vai haver precipitação, uns com tanto e outros sem nada


Vais ver que não! Não há motivo para a precipitação se concentrar tanto e tens que contar com a barreira orográfica que é a Serra da Estela


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 22:04)

LUPER disse:


> Calma que ainda vai cair coisas boas, como o Poeta Artur costuma dizer



espero bem que sim  alguem sabe a que horas o site do inm é actualizado, tiveram offline uns 20 minutos e ainda não actualizaram nada


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2006 às 22:10)

O GFS tem sempre o mau hábito de prever mais precipitação que aquela que acaba por ocorrer, pelo menos para aqui.
Quanto à cota de neve, está tudo mais ou menos na mesma, uns 800-900m lá para o fim do dia de amanhã.


----------



## LUPER (7 Dez 2006 às 22:11)

spiritmind disse:


> espero bem que sim  alguem sabe a que horas o site do inm é actualizado, tiveram offline uns 20 minutos e ainda não actualizaram nada



Os homens tão baralhados, não sabem que cota dar a isto. Eu dou uma ajuda. 600 a 800 pro norte e centro e tá feito amigos. Atenção ao limpa neves, que dão uma bela ajuda à malta


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 22:13)

As actualizações no SAM devem estar a sair quentinhas!! 
Ou põem já ou quando as pessoas estiverem a dormir não terá utilidade nenhuma


----------



## ACalado (7 Dez 2006 às 22:14)

LUPER disse:


> Os homens tão baralhados, não sabem que cota dar a isto. Eu dou uma ajuda. 600 a 800 pro norte e centro e tá feito amigos. Atenção ao limpa neves, que dão uma bela ajuda à malta



     temos um serviço publico muito máuzinho mesmo o instituto precisa de outra politica pois com esta perdem credibilidade de dia para dia


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2006 às 22:19)

Olha, devem ter lido aqui as críticas de boa fé, pois já espetaram as previsões cá pra fora.
Neve, só na Estrela e é um pau... 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 22:21)

Luis França disse:


> Olha, devem ter lido aqui as críticas de boa fé, pois já espetaram as previsões cá pra fora.
> Neve, só na Estrela e é um pau...




Portugal [Actualizada a 2006-12-07 *12:37*]
Aliás, nem é aí que nós esperamos que haja alterações  é no SAM !
O ultimo foi feito ás 11h23 para o dia de hoje, e neste momento está a ser feito um novo para o dia de amanhã.


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2006 às 22:24)

Mas o IM já tinha avançado com esta informação do fim de semana ao início do dia.



> Informação
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2006-12-07 11:32:00 e 2006-12-08 18:32:00
> Assunto: Estado do Tempo para o Fim de Semana
> ...


----------



## Senador (7 Dez 2006 às 22:29)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Mas o IM já tinha avançado com esta informação do fim de semana ao início do dia.



Faltam os alertas


----------



## Rog (7 Dez 2006 às 22:32)

As espectativas de neve para a Madeira também são boas:













Previsão do IM:


> Sábado, 9 de Dezembro de 2006
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> 
> ...



Reparem no pormenor do vento; na mesma ilha e o Funchal com vento fraco e no Norte com rajadas até 120km/h.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Dez 2006 às 10:57)

Vejam bem a vaga de frio a deslocar-se  

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

    vai tudo tremer o dente e bater palmas com as bordas


----------



## Rog (8 Dez 2006 às 13:50)

Se nevar no Pico Ruivo, será de pouca dura com estas temperaturas...


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 17:03)

Bem na última actualização do GFS, das 12h, retiraram frio aos 850 hPa, mas de uma forma extrannha...


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 17:08)

Estranho mesmo parece que é so nesta faixa de portugal uma saida de m*****


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 17:10)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem na última actualização do GFS, das 12h, retiraram frio aos 850 hPa, mas de uma forma extrannha...



realmente kim os modelos andam marados, nao acredito nessa saida ate pk aqui a temperatura continua a cair a pique e toda a precipitação que cai a maior parte é em forma de neve


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 17:12)

spiritmind disse:


> realmente kim os modelos andam marados, nao acredito nessa saida ate pk aqui a temperatura continua a cair a pique e toda a precipitação que cai a maior parte é em forma de neve



Sim também concordo, eles andam completamente perdidinhos!


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 18:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim também concordo, eles andam completamente perdidinhos!



Não são só os modelos...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (8 Dez 2006 às 18:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bem na última actualização do GFS, das 12h, retiraram frio aos 850 hPa, mas de uma forma extrannha...



Por favor , apaguem as lareiras e todas 
Fontes de calor …


----------



## Seringador (8 Dez 2006 às 18:36)

Vejam a plot das 240h  e depois vejam o Natal, mais parece o Hemisfério Sul a 850hPa!

Para os nosso colegas de Bragança ainda pode cair alguma coisa de jeito para tirar a barriga de misérias, isto durante a noite e manhã  
Até amanhã


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (8 Dez 2006 às 18:39)

spiritmind disse:


> realmente kim os modelos andam marados, nao acredito nessa saida ate pk aqui a temperatura continua a cair a pique e toda a precipitação que cai a maior parte é em forma de neve




Por favor , apaguem as lareiras e todas 
fontes de calor …se não estas saídas 
não se compõem para o nosso lado.


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 18:48)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> Por favor , apaguem as lareiras e todas
> fontes de calor …se não estas saídas
> não se compõem para o nosso lado.



o melhor mesmo e desligar-mos os aparelhos electronicos para não emitirem calor para a atmosfera


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 23:56)

Parece que finalmente o anticiclone vai-se instalar.... cá para mim até ao Natal, depois logo se vê...

Será que vamos ter sincelo no interior?  Não sei quais são as condições ideais para se formar sincelo, mas uma é de certeza a existência de um anticlone e de um gradiente bárico praticamente nulo... mas quanto ao regime de vento que deve estar, não sei


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 00:05)

Minho disse:


> Parece que finalmente o anticiclone vai-se instalar.... cá para mim até ao Natal, depois logo se vê...
> 
> Será que vamos ter sincelo no interior?  Não sei quais são as condições ideais para se formar sincelo, mas uma é de certeza a existência de um anticlone e de um gradiente bárico praticamente nulo... mas quanto ao regime de vento que deve estar, não sei



Por volta de dia 18 teremos uma entrada fria e seca, acho que vamos ter muita formação de gelo até ao natal, inclusive no litoral, temperaturas muito baixas


----------



## Pedro Canelas (9 Dez 2006 às 08:42)

Bom dia a todos,

Desculpem lá ,mas expliquem-me esta imagem:







Será que ainda estou a dormir???

Abraços


----------



## Pedro Canelas (9 Dez 2006 às 08:43)

O que quer dizer aquele 1 por cima da serra de Sintra???


----------



## LUPER (9 Dez 2006 às 10:23)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> O que quer dizer aquele 1 por cima da serra de Sintra???



Acho um um erro, nada mais do que isso, nem sei se  haverá precipitação para isso, em principio. Mas atenção que este tipo de celulas fazem baixar temperaturas em 8º numa questão de 5 minutos (eu já vi), como tal tudo fica em aberto.


----------



## tozequio (9 Dez 2006 às 14:27)

LUPER disse:


> Acho um um erro, nada mais do que isso, nem sei se  haverá precipitação para isso, em principio. Mas atenção que este tipo de celulas fazem baixar temperaturas em 8º numa questão de 5 minutos (eu já vi), como tal tudo fica em aberto.



Acho que nem os nossos amigos optimistas do Accuweather se lembrariam de pôr neve para a Serra de Sintra amanhã  

Não há precipitação nem frio para isso


----------



## Senador (10 Dez 2006 às 06:31)

Até não pinta mal de todo a semana que antecede o natal... So pedimos um pouco menos de temperaturas, porque a precipitação está lá


----------



## Pedro Canelas (10 Dez 2006 às 10:33)

Bom dia amigos,

Hoje vamos ter um dia muito   logo pelas 18.00 já vão estar temperatras muito baixas.
Bem já sairam alguns modelos e gostaria de saber as vossas primeiras previsões para os dias 24 e 25(Natal).
Pelo que já vi vamos ter alguma chuva mas o frio não vai ser assim tanto 
Mas um Natal sem ver neve???

Abraços


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 10:45)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Bom dia amigos,
> 
> Hoje vamos ter um dia muito   logo pelas 18.00 já vão estar temperatras muito baixas.
> Bem já sairam alguns modelos e gostaria de saber as vossas primeiras previsões para os dias 24 e 25(Natal).
> ...



Ainda há pouco tempo estava eu a falar com a minha estação do Lidl, quando ela me interrompe o raciocinio e me avisa que dia 18 de Dezembro, termos uma entrada porreira e não é que me disse anteção ao Natal, que tou a sentir umas dores nas cruzes


----------



## Pedro Canelas (10 Dez 2006 às 10:53)

Pela ultima saída das 6h vamos rapar muito   e quando digo frio é mesmo muito durante estas duas semanas principalmente no dia 18 em que penso que irão estar temperaturas a baixo dos 5ºC em quase todo territorio continental.


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 11:00)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Pela ultima saída das 6h vamos rapar muito   e quando digo frio é mesmo muito durante estas duas semanas principalmente no dia 18 em que penso que irão estar temperaturas a baixo dos 5ºC em quase todo territorio continental.



Engraçado que ninguem ouve os Srs Jornalistas a falarem do frio, isto nem com -10 é noticia. A noticia é que a floribella vai lançar um novo par de cuecas   , ninguem liga à meteo, pq será? A situação de frio vai ser muito intensa pq vai durar muitos dias, isto será sim uma onde de frio, ou não será? Que falem os entendidos, ou só temos ondes da calor? Deixem lá vir uma onda de frio de 15 dias pra malta se alegrar.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2006 às 11:15)

Porreiro que venha o frio e que se mantenha o mais tempo possivel é pena é que seje seco mas é melhor que nada mas eu tenho fé que a precepitção acabe por aparecer . Os jornalistas este ano não querem mesmo saber do frio habituaram-se ás cheias e pensam que vai ser o ano todo assim mas quem fala dos jornalistas fala do IM que parece que isto é perfeitamente normal têm o pais todo verde só o litoral norte e centro é que está em amarelo e é por causa da ondulação.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (10 Dez 2006 às 11:20)

Era bom que a chuva aparece-se na noite de Natal 
Vamos e ter alguma esperança afinal ainda não nevou como deve ser...


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 11:40)

Acho que este ano já tivemos um episodio de neve a cotas médias, o que é muito bom. Agora espera-nos o ceu limpo e muito frio, muito frio mesmo.Mas a isso ninguem liga


----------



## Senador (10 Dez 2006 às 13:41)

Ainda é muito cedo para falarmos na semana de 18 a 24... aquele print que pus em cima foi da saída das 18h, na saída das 6h voltaram a tirar tudo, e a por apenas umas gotas para o vespera e dia de natal... vamos esperar para ver..
Esta semana vai ser fria, céu limpo e alguma precipitação para terça-feira nas regiões do norte.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 13:44)

LUPER disse:


> Engraçado que ninguem ouve os Srs Jornalistas a falarem do frio, isto nem com -10 é noticia. A noticia é que a floribella vai lançar um novo par de cuecas   , ninguem liga à meteo, pq será? A situação de frio vai ser muito intensa pq vai durar muitos dias, isto será sim uma onde de frio, ou não será? Que falem os entendidos, ou só temos ondes da calor? Deixem lá vir uma onda de frio de 15 dias pra malta se alegrar.



Nao sei Luper....tive os meus pais aqui em fim de semana, tou completamente fora das temperaturas que estao em Portugal....amanha a noite a ve se olho com mais atencao para as temperaturas que por aí faz 

quando as cuecas da floribella....pahhhh...se ela fizer publicidade as cuecas com elas vestida (tipo so com as cuecas)...nao me importo


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 13:50)

Para madrid o INM preve maximas iguais ou abaixo de 10ºC e minimas abaixo de 3ºC para a proxima semana..sem precipitaçao para animar


----------



## Weatherman (10 Dez 2006 às 17:04)

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9963/untitled1zd9.png
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/4308/untitledjo0.png

Já reparam nos modelos a partir do 18
Teremos   será?


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 17:21)

Weatherman disse:


> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9963/untitled1zd9.png
> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/4308/untitledjo0.png
> 
> Já reparam nos modelos a partir do 18
> Teremos   será?





  Que tem a dizer sobre estes modelos?


----------



## Weatherman (10 Dez 2006 às 17:34)

Teremos uma depressão na PI, logo em Portugal teremos ventos de leste com temperaturas baixas tanto em altitude como á superficie e com precipitação, poderemos ter situações de neve no norte e centro pelo menos nas terras altas.


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 17:53)

Bem a saida das 12 tem uma coisa que nunca vi, o A na PI faz arrefecer e muito as várias camadas da atmosfera, situação tipica de um A da sibéria, ou estou a ver mal?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (10 Dez 2006 às 18:21)

O que achas desta situação:













Será que iremos ter uma surpresa novamente em Lisboa? 

Reparem onde está o anticiclone. O vento vem da Europa Central!!!


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 20:52)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> O que achas desta situação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não me parece que exita frio pra isso, pra já


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2006 às 21:21)

Bem se agora já ocorrem fenomenos como esses como será em Janerio


----------



## LUPER (10 Dez 2006 às 22:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem se agora já ocorrem fenomenos como esses como será em Janerio



Em Janeiro vamos todos para a praia, segundo os senhores da TV    . Em Janeiro iremos sentir os efeitos da quebra de Novembro e Dezembro da corrente, vai ver Janeiro e Fevereiro a bombar


----------



## Nuno (10 Dez 2006 às 22:14)

LUPER disse:


> Em Janeiro vamos todos para a praia, segundo os senhores da TV    . Em Janeiro iremos sentir os efeitos da quebra de Novembro e Dezembro da corrente, vai ver Janeiro e Fevereiro a bombar



Achas que n! Pa começar vamos festejar a passagem de ano com neve a mistura ahah    dps la poh meio de janeiro um episodio igual ao de 29 de janeiro   dps em fevereiro vamos tds fazer ski pa serra da arrabida


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Dez 2006 às 11:28)

Weatherman disse:


> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/9963/untitled1zd9.png
> http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/4308/untitledjo0.png
> 
> Já reparam nos modelos a partir do 18
> Teremos   será?



Espetacular se assim for, ja tinha reparado mas ainda é muito cedo para acreditar!! se assim for sera uma situaçao identica á de 29 de janeiro!! K saudades, ainda vivia na Amadora!!! e longe de mim estava ter vindo para o Algarve!!!

Pode ser que calhe para dia 22 ou 23 quando eu la estiver!!! um nevao durante o Natal nao era mau pensado!!!


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 11:33)

Boas,

está haver consonância nos modelos, e mostram o VP a diminuir de intensidade, lá para o Fim do ano pode ser que existe alguma actividade pq até lá e tendo em conta aquilo que já mencionei, vai ser um predomínio anticiclónico até à consoada e durante este mês.
Mas alguma coisa irá ser preparada com este domínio anticiclónico, talvez seja desta que a OA fique negativa, assim como OAN para o início do próximo ano...  

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 11:33)

Lamento informar, mas penso que a probabilidade de queda de neve a cota 0 até ao Natal é pequena. Embora exista uma situação que me está aqui a intrigar, que é o posicionamento do A sobre a UK e Escandinávia, cheira que ele que caminhar pra lá pro fim do mês, e a juntar a isso temos umas borrascas engraçadas a vir de SW, será?


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 11:46)

LUPER disse:


> Lamento informar, mas penso que a probabilidade de queda de neve a cota 0 até ao Natal é pequena. Embora exista uma situação que me está aqui a intrigar, que é o posicionamento do A sobre a UK e Escandinávia, cheira que ele que caminhar pra lá pro fim do mês, e a juntar a isso temos umas borrascas engraçadas a vir de SW, será?



bem só Deus é que sabe e nós prevemos que .....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Dez 2006 às 11:49)

Boa tempestade para os Açores  

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsjmaeur.html


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 13:30)

Boas as temperaturas +/- na média, depois gosto daqueles verdes para depois do Natal


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 13:48)

A frente pouco activa que vai passar amanhã irá provocar uma subida nos valores das mínimas, mas no resto da semana conto com tempo seco e geadas. São necessários vários dias com estas condições para fazer baixar a média para valores mais próximos da normal.


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 15:24)

Dan disse:


> A frente pouco activa que vai passar amanhã irá provocar uma subida nos valores das mínimas, mas no resto da semana conto com tempo seco e geadas. São necessários vários dias com estas condições para fazer baixar a média para valores mais próximos da normal.



Sim, mas é uma restea da frente e vamos ter uns dias interessantes de gelo de 4ª em diante


----------



## Mago (11 Dez 2006 às 15:25)

Estas influencias Anti-ciclonicas estacionários de periodo longo costumava mais ser em Janeiro , seco e frio parece que este ano a coisa se anticipou um pouco.


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 15:33)

mag0 disse:


> Estas influencias Anti-ciclonicas estacionários de periodo longo costumava mais ser em Janeiro , seco e frio parece que este ano a coisa se anticipou um pouco.



sim, mas neste últimos 5 anos anos salvo 2002 foram de prevalência anticiclónica  prefiro agora que em Janeiro


----------



## dj_alex (11 Dez 2006 às 15:56)

Seringador disse:


> sim, mas neste últimos 5 anos anos salvo 2002 foram de prevalência anticiclónica  prefiro agora que em Janeiro



Pois...daí ter chuvido pouco nos ultimos anos....


----------



## RMira (11 Dez 2006 às 16:05)

Parece que de acordo com os modelos a partir de dia 25 deste mês a chuva está de regresso.


----------



## RMira (11 Dez 2006 às 16:50)

Ou melhor, pela saída das 12h parece que a partir de sábado vai cair já muita chuvinha!


----------



## Seringador (11 Dez 2006 às 17:06)

DREAMS...DREAMS....  

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3842.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3848.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn38414.png


----------



## thunder-storm (11 Dez 2006 às 18:56)

boas.....alguém já sabe quais as previsões para a véspera e dia de natal??...a nivel de temperaturas e chuva??... ....

pelo q sei...até meados da próxima semana..o sol e o frio devem manter-se....mas era giro se no natal caise umas prendas brancas do ceu...


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 19:33)

thunder-storm disse:


> boas.....alguém já sabe quais as previsões para a véspera e dia de natal??...a nivel de temperaturas e chuva??... ....
> 
> pelo q sei...até meados da próxima semana..o sol e o frio devem manter-se....mas era giro se no natal caise umas prendas brancas do ceu...



O branco apenas do gelo e da geada , esperemos por melhores dias, agora frio não vai faltar


----------



## thunder-storm (11 Dez 2006 às 20:02)

LUPER disse:


> O branco apenas do gelo e da geada , esperemos por melhores dias, agora frio não vai faltar



nem me digas nada...a conta desta 1ª vaga...já apanhei uma valente gripe...


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 20:40)

thunder-storm disse:


> nem me digas nada...a conta desta 1ª vaga...já apanhei uma valente gripe...



Prepara-te que isto vai aleijar e constipar, a sorte é que nem mesmo o dia aquece o normal, o minimo solar nota-se


----------



## Minho (11 Dez 2006 às 21:36)

Mas que grande confusão! 
Vai aqui uma mixórdia!!


----------



## LUPER (11 Dez 2006 às 21:53)

Minho disse:


> Mas que grande confusão!
> Vai aqui uma mixórdia!!



Nao acredito nesses mapas nem um bocadinho, esta saidas das 12 foi esquezita


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2006 às 21:57)

Essa gota fria a oeste de Portugal está a complicar os cenários. Pode ser que não chegue a formar-se.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2006 às 22:28)

eskesito!

frio?!so se for no interior por aki uma medianazinha! 

parece k por aki frio so la pa proxima segunda feira!

pra ja 10 miseros graus!


----------



## Senador (11 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

falta o frio.. isto parece-me demasiado quente para finais de Dezembro..


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 00:25)

Minho disse:


> Mas que grande confusão!
> Vai aqui uma mixórdia!!



Minho, por caridade, vai lá concertar os computadores que geram estes modelos, estão visivelmente a ficar obsoletos...


----------



## Senador (12 Dez 2006 às 05:12)

Mais chuva e mais frio.. façam a comparação com a imagem de cima 






mas ainda falta muiiiiiiiitoo tempo!

UPDATE 00Z 
eles põem... tiram... enfim.. ninguém se entende.. algo se esconde na proxima semana... como são possiveis estas mudanças da noite para o dia?


----------



## dj_alex (12 Dez 2006 às 08:47)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Minho, por caridade, vai lá concertar os computadores que geram estes modelos, estão visivelmente a ficar obsoletos...



Eu acho é que algo vai mal no mundo dos modelos...acho que em vez de melhorarem tem vindo a piorar...o que acham ?? Eu como nao tenho o habito de ligar muito a modelos tou mais fora desse assunto...


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2006 às 09:21)

A gota fria está a complicar as previsões. As diferentes saídas dão mais ou menos precipitação consoante a localização dessa depressão. Mais próxima da Portugal, mais precipitação, mais afastada, pouca precipitação. No entanto, independentemente da quantidade de precipitação, com um fluxo de sul ou sudoeste, os valores de temperatura vão ser mais elevados que os que temos tido.

Este mês de Dezembro encaminha-se também para uma anomalia positiva nos valores de temperatura


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2006 às 10:16)

Eu acho que a única dúvida é se vamos ter um predominio anticiclónico do Reino Unido até aqui ... ou desde aqui até á Europa Central ou Rússia !!
 Parece-me claramente que pelo menos até ao Natal vai reinar o frio com tempo seco e nem sinais de chuva ou neve!!

 Além disso deixando a precipitação e observando somente os mapas tem sido perfeitamente concordantes entre as várias horas com excepção da saída de ontem das 6h e das 12h !!
 Mas isto  a partir das 180 h torna-se menos fiável !!
 Para mim a única dúvida é a quantidade de frio que aí vem !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Dez 2006 às 10:28)

Temperaturas previstas para 13-12-2006 ás 6 da manha!!

VRSA --- 3Cº

Castro Marim---2Cº

Azinhal (300m) -- 1Cº

Alcoutim---0Cº

Tavira--4Cº

   vai ser a noite mais fria por aqui!!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (12 Dez 2006 às 10:55)

Bom dia a todos,

Os modelos das 6h voltaram a por mais frio  pelo o anticiclone parece-me agora mais potente do que nas outros modelos anteriores. Pelo que estou a ver a chuva só aparecerá lá para o dia 28/12, isto quer dizer que ,iremos ter um Natal com ceu limpo e muito frio com geadas no interior. 

Abraços


----------



## Seringador (12 Dez 2006 às 11:18)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Os modelos das 6h voltaram a por mais frio  pelo o anticiclone parece-me agora mais potente do que nas outros modelos anteriores. Pelo que estou a ver a chuva só aparecerá lá para o dia 28/12, isto quer dizer que ,iremos ter um Natal com ceu limpo e muito frio com geadas no interior.
> 
> Abraços



Boas, 
Lançarei a previsão para o Natal amanhã, pelo que não será dificil de antever... o que vai de encontro ao início da minnha previsão para o Inverno 
Chuva só depois do Natal, contudo o frio ligeiramente acima do normal vai ser uma constante   e estou com a fezada para o Fim do Ano, quem sabe um bloqueio se inícia e intensifica em Janeiro.... 

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

Os modelos são inuteis a mais de 120h....
estou a gostar deste quarto minguante.....


----------



## LUPER (12 Dez 2006 às 11:20)

]ToRnAdO[;20174 disse:
			
		

> Temperaturas previstas para 13-12-2006 ás 6 da manha!!
> 
> VRSA --- 3Cº
> 
> ...



Ah ganda paraiso tropical


----------



## Seringador (12 Dez 2006 às 12:14)

Boas,

Que monotonia vai ser até ao natal...  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

Alguma esperança 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Dez 2006 às 12:24)

LUPER disse:


> Ah ganda paraiso tropical




HEHEHEHEHE!!! Isto é uma terra completa!! Tropical de dia e 'Polar' á noite!!!

Ate estou a pensar montar uma estancia de sky!!!   

Quando a vaga de frio vem com força nada do nosso pequeno pais resiste!!

Mas nota uma coisa Luper...Sao os primeiros dias frios aqui!!! Ate ca a temp max e min tem-se aguentado bem!!!  So chegou o frio em Dezembro aqui!!!Os outros meses dava para fazer praia!!

E pelo que eu oiço dos populares é quanto mais frio no mes de dezembro e janeiro fizer mais quente sera os restantes meses do ano!!!

Para nao falar da humidade que esta sempre em alta todo ano!!!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2006 às 13:14)

Isto é o que vamos ter até ao final do ano !!
Desde quase o Pólo Norte até aqui com uma valente Nortada 





ou então isto, puxando o ar frio desde a Europa Central


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2006 às 13:17)

E se isto não romper no final do ano como sugere o "Seringador" então vamos ter este tempo até Março como já tem acontecido em anos anteriores!!


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2006 às 13:27)

Já viram as previsões para os Açores, nos próximos dias. Prometem: 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoTextual.jsp


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2006 às 13:42)

Nesta nova saída, o GFS afasta a gota fria mais para oeste, deixando assim de afectar a Península. Continuaremos sob a influência do anticiclone, com formação de geadas e nevoeiro. Vamos ver se as próximas saídas não alteram este cenário.


----------



## Seringador (12 Dez 2006 às 16:37)

Boas e já estão a sair...

O que é que notam de diferente...  
Saída das 06




saída das 12h 



...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Dez 2006 às 17:57)

UI UI!!!    

Continua em alta...so falta a precipitaçao!!!!


----------



## LUPER (12 Dez 2006 às 21:16)

Conhecem a musica dos DESPE E SIGA o Sol da Caparica?


----------



## Nuno (12 Dez 2006 às 21:19)

LUPER disse:


> Conhecem a musica dos DESPE E SIGA o Sol da Caparica?


 

   ????


----------



## LUPER (12 Dez 2006 às 21:21)

Ufa, afinal esta saida do ECM deve ter os deditos do presidente do IM, ou não? Diga lá Sr Presidente, é pra animar a malta do forum, não é? Vá lá siga o conselho do Kim e registe-se


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2006 às 21:21)

LUPER disse:


> Conhecem a musica dos DESPE E SIGA o Sol da Caparica?



Eh lá! Quem lá vem!
Que pujança! Será que o anticiclone europeu vai-se aguentar, ou esta será mais uma que vai para as escandinavia? Esta se passar a norte a PI era um entradão de NW. Desta vez chegava todo o interior  
Não percam as cenas dos próximos capítulos!


----------



## Nuno (12 Dez 2006 às 21:23)

LUPER disse:


> Ufa, afinal esta saida do ECM deve ter os deditos do presidente do IM, ou não? Diga lá Sr Presidente, é pra animar a malta do forum, não é? Vá lá siga o conselho do Kim e registe-se



     ganda malukoooooO


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2006 às 21:24)

LUPER disse:


> Ufa, afinal esta saida do ECM deve ter os deditos do presidente do IM, ou não? Diga lá Sr Presidente, é pra animar a malta do forum, não é? Vá lá siga o conselho do Kim e registe-se



  Isto é o que eu chamo um presidente pro-activo. Meteu logo as mãos na massa


----------



## dj_alex (12 Dez 2006 às 21:35)

Minho disse:


> Eh lá! Quem lá vem!
> Que pujança! Será que o anticiclone europeu vai-se aguentar, ou esta será mais uma que vai para as escandinavia? Esta se passar a norte a PI era um entradão de NW. Desta vez chegava todo o interior
> Não percam as cenas dos próximos capítulos!



Acho que e para animar a malta, que o forum tem andando um bocadinho morto...Desde que se aguente ate dia 22 a noite....depois pode diluviar a vontade....


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2006 às 22:44)

Será a Siberiana a insinuar-se?


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2006 às 22:50)

Que mudança tão radical no GFS. Na RUN das 12h tinhamos o senhor A instalado sobre a PI e agora? Sumiu! Um boa tendência! Aí vem o Siberiano


----------



## LUPER (12 Dez 2006 às 22:55)

Minho disse:


> Será a Siberiana a insinuar-se?



O que é que achas, eu cheira-me a fim de ano, e tu?


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

Eu sempre adorei as Siberianas! venha ela que aqui é sempre bemvinda!  E se for para a Passagem de Ano ainda melhor vai festa frio e folia toda a noite e todo o dia!


----------



## Nuno (12 Dez 2006 às 23:07)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu sempre adorei as Siberianas! venha ela que aqui é sempre bemvinda!  E se for para a Passagem de Ano ainda melhor vai festa frio e folia toda a noite e todo o dia!



  venha ela! agente vai recebela de braços abertos! ela ke pass por ca para beber um champanhe com a malta do meteo i comer umas passas! i ke fikee ca instalada o tempo ek kizer


----------



## Minho (12 Dez 2006 às 23:19)

LUPER disse:


> O que é que achas, eu cheira-me a fim de ano, e tu?



A mim também. Pena não poder aliar o útil ao agradável, ou seja o frio à neve já que 90% deste tipo de entradas são extremamente secas... mas isso sim com um frio do c*******


----------



## LUPER (12 Dez 2006 às 23:33)

Minho disse:


> A mim também. Pena não poder aliar o útil ao agradável, ou seja o frio à neve já que 90% deste tipo de entradas são extremamente secas... mas isso sim com um frio do c*******



Nao faz mal, venha o frio e o gelo que a malta tb gosta


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Dez 2006 às 00:39)

xeira me a frio muito frio!


----------



## Fil (13 Dez 2006 às 01:34)

Olhando para o GFS das 18z, o unico que vejo é anticiclone por muitos dias e continuação de temperaturas um pouco acima da média com geadas de irradiação no interior. Irupções de ar frio na peninsula não se vêm em nenhum lado, infelizmente.

O 2º painel do GFS ainda é menos fiável que o professor Karamba.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 09:22)

Fil disse:


> O 2º painel do GFS ainda é menos fiável que o professor Karamba.


----------



## Seringador (13 Dez 2006 às 10:55)

dj_alex disse:


>



Boas, 
independentemente dos modelos vamos ter predomínio ant. e depois para o ano Novo uma mudança no Padrão..
Alex o que pensas destes predomínio anticiclónico?


----------



## mocha (13 Dez 2006 às 10:55)

dj_alex disse:


> Acho que e para animar a malta, que o forum tem andando um bocadinho morto...Desde que se aguente ate dia 22 a noite....depois pode diluviar a vontade....




tenho pena de não puder participar mais , mas sinceramente não percebo mt de mapas e do k aqui se fala em termos tecnicos , mas vou me mantendo atenta


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2006 às 12:18)

Previsoes para o Sotavento Algarvio as 3h do dia 14

VRSA--- 4Cº

Alcoutim---1Cº

Azinhal(300m)---2Cº

Tavira--5Cº

Alcaria do Cume (525m) Pico mais alto do Sotavento--0Cº

Para as 6h do mesmo dia

VRSA----2Cº

Alcoutim---0Cº

Azinhal(300m)--2Cº

Tavira---5Cº

Alcaria do Cume(525m)--- -1Cº


Parece que vou ter mais uma madrugada bem gelada!! ou melhor a mais fria!!Com vento de Este!! 


Alcaria do Cume com 525m de altitude, faz deste o ponto mais alto e mais gelado do Sotavento algarvio situado a 30km a norte de Tavira em plena serra do Caldeirao!! Para que quiser ver fotos com neve nesse pico visitem:

http://fotos.sapo.pt/quicas/pic/000296ex/ 

Isto no dia 30 de jan deste ano!!!


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 12:26)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> independentemente dos modelos vamos ter predomínio ant. e depois para o ano Novo uma mudança no Padrão..
> Alex o que pensas destes predomínio anticiclónico?



O que penso como??


----------



## Seringador (13 Dez 2006 às 14:59)

dj_alex disse:


> O que penso como??



Qual a tua análise a esta situação anticiclónica, achas que é para durar ou terá os seus dias contados? 

E já agora uma situação interessante pode formar-se e atingir os Açores está mesmo metida no limiar de dois núcleos de alta pressão que poderá desencadera um choque de massas de ar com temperaturas diferentes 

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_48hrbw.gif

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_96hrbw.gif

http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/A_96hr500bw.gif


----------



## dj_alex (13 Dez 2006 às 15:22)

Seringador disse:


> Qual a tua análise a esta situação anticiclónica, achas que é para durar ou terá os seus dias contados?
> 
> E já agora uma situação interessante pode formar-se e atingir os Açores está mesmo metida no limiar de dois núcleos de alta pressão que poderá desencadera um choque de massas de ar com temperaturas diferentes
> 
> ...



Eu tenho sempre medo destes bloqueios, já no ano da seca chuveu bastante no inicio do ano hidrologico e depois foi o uqe se viu...No entanto este ano parece-me diferente que o bloqueio apareceu mais tarde..E pelo que os modelos dizem da semana a seguir ao natal...DEpois a partir daí sinceramente nao sei...Quando sai a actualizaçao da previsao para o Inverno?


----------



## Seringador (13 Dez 2006 às 16:08)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu tenho sempre medo destes bloqueios, já no ano da seca chuveu bastante no inicio do ano hidrologico e depois foi o uqe se viu...No entanto este ano parece-me diferente que o bloqueio apareceu mais tarde..E pelo que os modelos dizem da semana a seguir ao natal...DEpois a partir daí sinceramente nao sei...Quando sai a actualizaçao da previsao para o Inverno?



Sim é diferente do ano passado e de 2004 
Sabes que a mais de 120h os modelos estão ás aranhas.... é verdade onde é que elas estão... 
Era para zaer uma actualização esta semana, mas o tempo não foi muito, vou ver se actualizo, mas para já só incidirei no período a apartir de meados de Janeiro, pq para já está bem como está


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Dez 2006 às 17:44)

mas afinal o k s vai passar dia 13  e 14 deste mes!k tempraturas sao estas????? 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Dez 2006 às 17:45)

Boa antevisao!! estou com receio do bicho!!! é muito complicado se vira para o lado de ca!! ainda é muito incerto, mas de certeza é algo que nao estamos propriamente habituados!!

E o choque termico das duas massas de ar metem medo  

vamos ver no que vai dar!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Dez 2006 às 17:53)

isto so pode ser engano!!!  
era bom!1


----------



## LUPER (13 Dez 2006 às 18:44)

Poderei parecer chato, mas vcs continuam a insistir no aquecimento, nunca se esqueçam que a maioria, nunca tem razão      . O Artico vai descongelar no ano 2040, no dia 12 de Dezembro pelas 22.31 UTC, por isso só vamos ter aquecimento, tb pudera. Vcs já imaginaram o numero de fogos florestais, aquecedores, exercicio fisico, motores, engrenagens, atritos, que existem pelo mundo fora. Tudo isso liberta energia para a atmosfera, dai o aquecimento, ou não será? A unica coisa que provoca arrefecimento são as arcas, frigorificos e ar condicionados, de resto tudo provoca aquecimento, mas mesmos estes produzem calor para produzir frio.

Esta é a explicação da coisa, tudo o resto, como o aumento da actividade vulcânica, o fim do periodo interglaciar, o caminhar para minimos solares, a diminuição da excentricidade da terra, o aumento da velocidade interna do manto terreste, isso é tudo invenção e nada tem a ver com o aquecimento global. Mas vcs acham que o Jorge Bruxo não quer saber do Kyoto pq? Think for your self my friends, the truth is out there waiting to be caught.  

Desculpem a minha ironia, mas por vezes o forum serve para nós expormos as nossas ideias, por muito absurdas e contrárias que o possam ser das oficiais. Mas de uma coisa tenho a certeza, nós vamos assistir dentro de poucos anos à VERDADE


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2006 às 18:55)

Dizes bem dentro de meia dúzia de anos. E tb te esqueceste da anã castanha no nosso sistema solar (que o observatório do Vaticano já fotografou e segue a sua trajectória), do aquecimento global dos outros planetas, da zona de matéria-negra onde nos encontramos (e ainda estamos só no hall), do alinhamento galáctico para o qual caminhamos, da conjunção actual (Mercúrio, Marte e Júpiter) e das surpresas que se preparam nos próximos meses/anos...

Foi mais um desabafo. Porque isto tudo somado vem parar à nossa meteorologia...


----------



## LUPER (13 Dez 2006 às 19:00)

Luis França disse:


> Dizes bem dentro de meia dúzia de anos. E tb te esqueceste da anã castanha no nosso sistema solar (que o observatório do Vaticano já fotografou e segue a sua trajectória), do aquecimento global dos outros planetas, da zona de matéria-negra onde nos encontramos (e ainda estamos só no hall), do alinhamento galáctico para o qual caminhamos, da conjunção actual (Mercúrio, Vénus e Júpiter) e das surpresas que se preparam nos próximos meses/anos...
> 
> Foi mais um desabafo. Porque isto tudo somado vem parar à nossa meteorologia...



Pois é amigo Luís, mas infelizmente querem manter a malta na ignorância, mas é este tipo de pensamento critico que nos faz evoluir enquanto especie, que diga o senhor Copérnico  , que sentiu na pele o ir contra tudo e todos


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2006 às 19:25)

Claro, numa sociedade como a nossa seria impensável esclarecer todos estes pontos de vista porque não estamos preparados para tais "revelações"; o mesmo já não posso dizer do "lado oriental" do planeta (que encara "isso" como normal e, por assim dizer, predestinado pelo Universo, logo um acontecimento normal para eles, não para nós). Isso, sim, seria o fim do mundo das mentalidades, eles estão a anos-luz de nós....


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2006 às 19:40)

Alguém me pode explicar em português o que se vai passar nos próximos anos no nosso planeta em termos climáticos ??

É que eu ao ler os vossos textos em cima fiquei todo baralhado  não sei se estavam a falar do arrefecimento ou do aquecimento global.

Eu não acredito no aquecimento mas sim no arrefecimento global nos próximos anos...


----------



## redragon (13 Dez 2006 às 19:55)

Pois é...
Como também sou um leigo (mas interessado) na matéria agradecia que nos dessem uma explicação mais promenorizada (se n é pedir muito), do que se irá passar nos próximos anos em termos climáticos globais. Após ler vários comentários do nosso amigo Luper, já não sei em que pensar...aquecimento/arrefecimento...
Um abraço


----------



## LUPER (13 Dez 2006 às 20:03)

Eu sou um leigo nesta materia, apenas gosto e sempre gostei, de pensar pela minha cabeça. Defendo que o aquecimento global, não é mais do que a gota que faz transbordar o copo. Digamos que a gota já encheu o copo e que depois ele vai transbordar, ou seja, o aquecimento, que para mim não tem nada de global, é o combustivel da próxima glaciação. Claro que isto é controverso, apenas o tempo dirá quem tem razão. Penso que o sistema climático do planeta atingiu o limite do interglaciar, e estamos na fase de descida pro glaciar, se assim se pode dizer.

O estado normal da terra é a glaciação, não a interglaciação  , acham que as mais de 1000 ppm de CO2 existentes na epoca dos amigos dinossauros foi criada por quem? Pelos motores do quê? Como afirmei atrás temos de ter um espirito critico e pensar pela nossa cabeça.


----------



## Santos (13 Dez 2006 às 20:11)

LUPER disse:


> Eu sou um leigo nesta materia, apenas gosto e sempre gostei, de pensar pela minha cabeça. Defendo que o aquecimento global, não é mais do que a gota que faz transbordar o copo. Digamos que a gota já encheu o copo e que depois ele vai transbordar, ou seja, o aquecimento, que para mim não tem nada de global, é o combustivel da próxima glaciação. Claro que isto é controverso, apenas o tempo dirá quem tem razão. Penso que o sistema climático do planeta atingiu o limite do interglaciar, e estamos na fase de descida pro glaciar, se assim se pode dizer.
> 
> O estado normal da terra é a glaciação, não a interglaciação  , acham que as mais de 1000 ppm de CO2 existentes na epoca dos amigos dinossauros foi criada por quem? Pelos motores do quê? Como afirmei atrás temos de ter um espirito critico e pensar pela nossa cabeça.



Bravo Luper como leigo pensas bem, embora ainda mais leigo que tu penso como tu   gostei dessa do CO2 e dos dinossauros *****


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2006 às 20:30)

Este interglacial, mais tarde ou mais cedo irá acabar. Daqui a algumas decadas, séculos, não sei.

Durante o século xx a temperatura tanto subiu como desceu. Ultimamente, desde o final da década de 70, a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar. Esta situação vai manter-se por mais 5 anos, 10 anos, 100 anos? Não sei. Por enquanto, não encontro grande crédito em nenhuma das teorias, nem na do aquecimento global, nem na do inicio de uma nova glaciação. Os dados que dispomos ainda não abrangem um intervalo temporal suficientemente longo.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2006 às 20:37)

Santos disse:


> Bravo Luper como leigo pensas bem, embora ainda mais leigo que tu penso como tu   gostei dessa do CO2 e dos dinossauros *****



Mas o aumento de CO2 foi durante a epoca dos dinossauros ou foi depois da extinção dos dinossauros é que realmente a seguir a sua extinção existem variadissimas glaciações quase 1 a cada 100.000 anos.


----------



## LUPER (13 Dez 2006 às 20:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas o aumento de CO2 foi durante a epoca dos dinossauros ou foi depois da extinção dos dinossauros é que realmente a seguir a sua extinção existem variadissimas glaciações quase 1 a cada 100.000 anos.



e os 10.000 anos do interglacial já se esgotaram, portanto..... , os acontecimentos que se verificam indica nesse sentido, agora verdades absolutas só aquelas dos grandes estudos mundiais sobre o aquecimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2006 às 20:56)

Já percebi 

Mas não nos esqueçamos que pode ter sido um super vulcão (como yellowstone) ou um astroide que causou a subida das taxas de dioxido de carbono e vapor de agua na atmosfera.


----------



## Minho (13 Dez 2006 às 23:44)

Aí está o GFS a insinuar uma Siberiana  
Vamos ver o que nos diz nas próximas horas


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 00:40)

Se as previsão se confirmarem a semana que vem será a mais fria ate ao momento atenção ás mínimas


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2006 às 11:19)

Bom dia pessoal ... o que acham disto ??







A última vez que o vi nesta posição esteve 3 meses sem chover!!

Sinceramente a mim parece-me que este bloqueio antes de Março não será desfeito ... pelo menos de forma consistente!!


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2006 às 11:32)

Os modelos andam todos marados, tão depressa dão muita precipitação para a próxima semana a partir de 3ª como de um momento para o outro só se vêm A em todo o lado!  

No próximo update já virá chuva outra vez para 3ª


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2006 às 11:39)

O que acham desta previsão a longo prazo ??






É uma previsão estranha .. pois estava á espera que a previsão fosse de mais frio que o habitual, mas não ...!!

*Mirones* .. edita-me o teu perfil aí no Painel de Controle para ver a tua localização .


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Dez 2006 às 11:43)

Minho disse:


> Aí está o GFS a insinuar uma Siberiana
> Vamos ver o que nos diz nas próximas horas



Pela saída das 6h, parece-me que salvo o nordeste transmontano, não deveremos ter muitas possibilidades, porque logo se começa a debilitar e a bater em retirada. Quem a vai sofrer e bem é a Europa Central!    
Mas ainda está tudo em aberto, até porque os modelos já não são o que eram e hoje em dia são uma lotaria!


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2006 às 11:49)

Aurélio disse:


> *Mirones* .. edita-me o teu perfil aí no Painel de Controle para ver a tua localização .




Já está  

Se se mantiver assim parece que nem frio extremo nem chuva nos próximos tempos...

E os modelos estão a pedir a reforma


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2006 às 11:52)

mirones disse:


> Já está
> 
> Se se mantiver assim parece que nem frio extremo nem chuva nos próximos tempos...
> 
> E os modelos estão a pedir a reforma




Axo ke n e bem assim! tenho aki uma imagem k demonstra presizamente o contrario! eu n consigu e pola aki


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2006 às 11:58)

vaga disse:


> Axo ke n e bem assim! tenho aki uma imagem k demonstra presizamente o contrario! eu n consigu e pola aki



Não tens o link? Nós queremos é chuva!


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2006 às 12:06)

mirones disse:


> Não tens o link? Nós queremos é chuva!



tenho mas se por o link n aparece a imagem! eu keria e por aki a imagem mxm! mas n tou a conseguir! preferes xuva!? ou temperaturas a baixo da media com -5 a rondar o interior! i -2 o litoral?    ???


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2006 às 12:50)

vaga disse:


> tenho mas se por o link n aparece a imagem! eu keria e por aki a imagem mxm! mas n tou a conseguir! preferes xuva!? ou temperaturas a baixo da media com -5 a rondar o interior! i -2 o litoral?    ???



Prefiro chuva a frio seco mas se a conversa for chuva com frio aí sim é melhor ainda


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2006 às 12:59)

Vaga ... no sitio(link) em que aparece a imagem... experimenta carregar em cima da imagem com o botão direito ... e seleccionar *Ver imagem* ...se estiveres a usar o Mozilla abre um novo Tab apenas com a imagem ...
 Se esse link terminar com .gif ou .jpg ou .png então onde colocas as imagens ... colocas esse endereço !!


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 13:09)

Boas,

Frio vem agora chuva....não acho que venha antes do Natal.... apesar do que os modelos indicam.... eles estão   
Os mesmos estão diferentes de ontem mas, isso acontece todos os dias ultimamente... 
Ainda leva algum tempo para que esta situação se altere apesar do VP (vortex polar estar abrandar...)


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 13:10)

Aurélio disse:


> O que acham desta previsão a longo prazo ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



acho que a copiaram de algum lado... 
Não vou muito nas previsões do MeteO apesar desta ir em conta à minha efectuada a 2 de Outubro para um Inverno temperado e em geral com temperaturas acima da média.


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 13:19)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Frio vem agora chuva....não acho que venha antes do Natal.... apesar do que os modelos indicam.... eles estão
> Os mesmos estão diferentes de ontem mas, isso acontece todos os dias ultimamente...
> Ainda leva algum tempo para que esta situação se altere apesar do VP (vortex polar estar abrandar...)



A saida das 6h retirou a precipitacao outra vez antes do natal....


----------



## filipept (14 Dez 2006 às 13:44)

Segundo pessoas mais "velhas" os dias de ontem e hoje correspondem a Janeiro e Fevereiro em termos de tempo, será? Poderemos confiar na sabedoria popular   ? Se assim for vão ser dois meses secos.


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2006 às 13:57)

filipept disse:


> Segundo pessoas mais "velhas" os dias de ontem e hoje correspondem a Janeiro e Fevereiro em termos de tempo, será? Poderemos confiar na sabedoria popular   ? Se assim for vão ser dois meses secos.




Eu conhecia de outra forma...os primeiros doze dias do ano cada um respondem ao tempo que se fará sentir em cada mês


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 13:58)

filipept disse:


> Segundo pessoas mais "velhas" os dias de ontem e hoje correspondem a Janeiro e Fevereiro em termos de tempo, será? Poderemos confiar na sabedoria popular   ? Se assim for vão ser dois meses secos.



Esperemos que nao....


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 14:05)

dj_alex disse:


> Esperemos que nao....



Eu também espero bem que não!  mas não estou a gostar deste bloqueio tão prolongado é bom para o frio mas para quem gosta de chuva tá mau!


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 14:08)

miguel disse:


> Eu também espero bem que não!  mas não estou a gostar deste bloqueio tão prolongado é bom para o frio mas para quem gosta de chuva tá mau!



O ideal era haver bloqueio ate ao natal e depois em Janeiro e Fevereiro serem meses relativamente chuvosos, mas nao em demasia...é o que Inverno ainda agora começou e muitas das barragens ja estao no limite das capacidade...

Aqui fica os dados de final de Novembro que acho que ainda ninguem os colocou aqui nem comentou

http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=2.2.2&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 14:19)

dj_alex disse:


> O ideal era haver bloqueio ate ao natal e depois em Janeiro e Fevereiro serem meses relativamente chuvosos, mas nao em demasia...é o que Inverno ainda agora começou e muitas das barragens ja estao no limite das capacidade...
> 
> Aqui fica os dados de final de Novembro que acho que ainda ninguem os colocou aqui nem comentou
> 
> http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=2.2.2&objlink=&objrede=



Tenho é receio que se repitam os anos anteriores de seca em que choveu nos meses de Outubro e Novembro e os restantes meses até ao verão foram extremamente secos...que venha mas é o frio mas com a chuva atrás!  Se até ao natal não cair nada vou ter nessa altura 15 dias sem ver chover


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 14:40)

Interessante notar que todas as bacias hidrograficas tem valores de armazenamento acima da média.


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 14:52)

mirones disse:


> Eu conhecia de outra forma...os primeiros doze dias do ano cada um respondem ao tempo que se fará sentir em cada mês



Sim mirone, também o conheço dessa forma


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 14:55)

dj_alex disse:


> Interessante notar que todas as bacias hidrograficas tem valores de armazenamento acima da média.



Por isso mesmo ainda bem que temos este anticiclone, pq com a gestão que se faz das barragens estavamos lixados e se será que não estamos para Janeiro 
Compreendo os vossos receios, mas este ano existe um padrão diferente, já que é a Eurotrash (Barttlet)que se está a fazer sentir em vez do potente Ant. dos Açores que anda perdido no Atlântico!...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 14:58)

mirones disse:


> Eu conhecia de outra forma...os primeiros doze dias do ano cada um respondem ao tempo que se fará sentir em cada mês



O borda de água nisso é interessante  

Por acaso quando chegar a Lisboa tenho que arranjar a ediçao de 2007. Alguem ja a viu?


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 14:59)

Seringador disse:


> Por isso mesmo ainda bem que temos este anticiclone, pq com a gestão que se faz das barragens estavamos lixados e se será que não estamos para Janeiro



Sim sim..ainda me lembro que no ano da seca, porque chuveu bastante em Outubro, as barragens descarregaram mais do que deviam...mas isso sao outras historias.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Dez 2006 às 15:22)

Se o anticiclone se coloca sobre o mediterraneo até ao Norte de Africa como aconteceu há dois anos salvo erro ... então nada o conseguirá quebrar !!
 Este gajo está muito potente, para ser facilmente quebrado !!


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 15:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Se o anticiclone se coloca sobre o mediterraneo até ao Norte de Africa como aconteceu há dois anos salvo erro ... então nada o conseguirá quebrar !!
> Este gajo está muito potente, para ser facilmente quebrado !!



mas o ant. era o dos Açores com um posiocionamento que tinha uma influência omega nas depressões e não no Med.  

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2004/Rrea00120041115.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2004/Rrea00120041222.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00120050119.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00120050130.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00120050215.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2005/Rrea00120050310.gif

Ainda bem que é o Ant. no Med. este ano


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 16:08)

Ja esta a sair a run das 12h


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2006 às 16:30)

dj_alex disse:


> Ja esta a sair a run das 12h




Estes são para nos animar  

se realmente o A for para a zona onde está a ir não sei o que poderá acontecer por cá...mas como na próxima run já deverá estar diferente...


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 16:35)

mirones disse:


> Estes são para nos animar
> 
> se realmente o A for para a zona onde está a ir não sei o que poderá acontecer por cá...mas como na próxima run já deverá estar diferente...



Também me parece que sim...Se bem que já duas runs com mudança de padrao...


----------



## Minho (14 Dez 2006 às 16:37)

Aí está. Mudança radical no GFS


----------



## RMira (14 Dez 2006 às 16:48)

É de facto uma mudança radical. O A a dirigir-se para as ilhas britânicas e a permitir uma entrada forte na Europa pela Peninsula Ibérica. Mas atenção, pois o GFS anda todo marado e a qualquer momento pode variar (já no próximo update).

Mas que a ser verdade seria duas entradas muito fortes sobre Portugal!


----------



## Minho (14 Dez 2006 às 16:50)

Com chuva ou sem chuva.... está mais do que garantido: mínimas e máximas muito baixas durante a próxima semana   
A ver se arrasta a média do mês bem para baixo!


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2006 às 17:08)

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1381.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1801.png


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 17:16)

Minho disse:


> Com chuva ou sem chuva.... está mais do que garantido: mínimas e máximas muito baixas durante a próxima semana
> A ver se arrasta a média do mês bem para baixo!



Isso ninguém nos tira


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 17:18)

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1205.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1445.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1685.png

Que ricas máximas....


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2006 às 17:19)

Seringador disse:


> Isso ninguém nos tira



 ui ui ke belas maximas! axo melhor a comunicaçao social começar o aviso:P esperanos mt friu mxm! eh eh


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Dez 2006 às 17:23)

Vem aí o general inverno com as suas tropas???


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2006 às 17:27)

Seringador disse:


> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1205.png
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1445.png
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1685.png
> 
> Que ricas máximas....




seringador que mininas podemos ver no interior i litoral? pelo o ke eu tou a ver vamos ter minina no litoral a roda do 0, -1....


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 17:40)

Seringador disse:


> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1205.png
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1445.png
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1685.png
> 
> Que ricas máximas....



Ui...ja vi que tenho que ir comprar um radiador portatil....


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 17:53)

vaga disse:


> seringador que mininas podemos ver no interior i litoral? pelo o ke eu tou a ver vamos ter minina no litoral a roda do 0, -1....



dE CAMINHO VOU ACTUALIZAR NO bLOG MAS PODEMOS ATINGIR UM BOM FREZING LEVEL... PARA A GEADA GERAL....


----------



## Nuno (14 Dez 2006 às 18:52)

Seringador disse:


> dE CAMINHO VOU ACTUALIZAR NO bLOG MAS PODEMOS ATINGIR UM BOM FREZING LEVEL... PARA A GEADA GERAL....


----------



## LUPER (14 Dez 2006 às 18:55)

:assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: Mas vcs vê algum frio? O que eu vejo é que já não existe Inverno, os senhores das lojas têm de ter sempre em stock calções e T-shirts, viva ao aquecimento, viva aos que dão por morto o Inverno antes de ele mesmo começar, viva a todos os warmers, pq a próxima música é dedicada a vós todos   


Ah grande beleza de mapas, até me babo todo só de os ver


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (14 Dez 2006 às 19:14)

LUPER disse:


> :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: :assobio: Mas vcs vê algum frio? O que eu vejo é que já não existe Inverno, os senhores das lojas têm de ter sempre em stock calções e T-shirts, viva ao aquecimento, viva aos que dão por morto o Inverno antes de ele mesmo começar, viva a todos os warmers, pq a próxima música é dedicada a vós todos
> 
> 
> Ah grande beleza de mapas, até me babo todo só de os ver



Boa noite
Não seja assim tão mauzinho para os pobres warmers … 
Eheheh. Estou convencidíssimo que este inverno e outros 
a seguir, vão fazer mudar o discurso dessa gente “amiga” 
do aquecimento global. Esse erro do século deve-se ao 
excesso de tempo nos gabinetes devidamente climatizados
sem terem em conta da verdadeira verdade no terreno …
Mesmo assim vou ficar com o beneficio da duvida …
Os meus cumprimentos 
 
jf


----------



## Seringador (14 Dez 2006 às 19:22)

Boas,

Já está actualizada a previsão par a próxima semana frio e secura, bom fim de semana.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (14 Dez 2006 às 19:29)

Caros amigos
Pergunto eu, não será altura de ir ao guarda-fato 
Atempadamente ver o que resta de agasalhos ?!?!?!?
Eheheheh
   
            jf  

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsjmaeur.html


----------



## ACalado (14 Dez 2006 às 20:41)

boas esta semana é que vi que sou meteodependente  uma semana sem poder ca vir por fim já vou matar o bichinho com esta previsao do snowforecast  







era bom que isto se concretiza-se


----------



## dj_alex (14 Dez 2006 às 21:07)

spiritmind disse:


> boas esta semana é que vi que sou meteodependente  uma semana sem poder ca vir por fim já vou matar o bichinho com esta previsao do snowforecast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nao me parece....o snow-forecast tem andado a demorar mais tempo que o normal a actualizar as previsoes...e quando o fazem ja saiu uma nova run do modelo


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2006 às 23:20)

O GFS põe tira põe tira ta mto confuso coitado  mas é positivo ver o anticiclone a ir para a GB e centro da Europa  o frio para a semana é de raxar principalmente no inteiro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Dez 2006 às 00:12)

meus amigos isto e so rir!!!!!ja viram a previsao pa terça feira??


http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08575.html:lmao:       


nunca na vida!! antes fosse!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 01:23)

Bastante diferente, não acham!?


----------



## Aurélio (15 Dez 2006 às 10:24)

Os modelos não estão nada de fiar .... mas a única coisa que posso garantir é que vem aí muito frio !! 






A previsão acima das 120h está muito instável!!
A precipitação tenho muitas dúvidas !!

Já agora Seringador .. se calhar não foi há dois anos ... não foi o único ano de seca !!! 
Agora que houve um ano assim .. depois de 2001 lá isso houve !!


----------



## RMira (15 Dez 2006 às 10:28)

Apesar de não ser nada demais parece que começa a ser garantido que a chuva  volte 3ª (embora não muita) e 5ª feira (em quantidades apreciaveis no Sul) da próxima semana.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (15 Dez 2006 às 11:10)

Boas 

Pelos ultimos modelos vamos ter para a próxima semana temperaturas muito baixas. A neve andará só por Espanha. Penso que 4ªfeira será um dia em que poderão surgir temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC no litoral  e maxima a baixo dos 10ºC. Bem para a noite de Natal ainda tenho uma fezada que irei ver neve nos montes da serra do Açor 

Abraços


----------



## Pedro Canelas (15 Dez 2006 às 12:08)

Amigos,

Não há ninguem que arrisque uma previsão para a noite da consoada???
Ou estão á espera da previsões do Seringador


----------



## LUPER (15 Dez 2006 às 12:12)

Noite fria e com belas temperaturas, penso que vai ser dificil ter precipitação, mas os modelos estão muito cegos.


----------



## Nuno (15 Dez 2006 às 12:44)

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1262.png


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Dez 2006 às 14:28)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Amigos,
> 
> Não há ninguem que arrisque uma previsão para a noite da consoada???
> Ou estão á espera da previsões do Seringador



Depende de onde a passares!  

Se for aí por Carnaxide, espera-te uma noite como estas, talvez um pouco menos fria que a de hoje, com mínima na ordem dos 7-8ºC. Se fores, como dizias no teu post anterior deste tópico, para os montes da S. do Açor, então terás mais fresquinho com toda a certeza, agora depende tb da cota a que te encontrares, mas já falamos em valores na ordem dos 2 ou 3 graus!

A precipitação ui ui, aqui é que a porca torce o rabo. Por enquanto está assim, será que vai acontecer mesmo?  










E para responder à tua segunda inquietação... sim estou à espera das excelentes previsões do mestre Seringador , apenas porque são excelentes e muito fiáveis. Claro a par disto, também pela simpatia, respeito e empatia que sinto por ele.   
E tu não estás à espera das previsões dele?  

No entanto essas mesmas previsões já existem desde Outubro  
Estão aqui: http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/2006_10_01_meteoseringador_archive.html


----------



## Pedro Canelas (15 Dez 2006 às 14:38)

Boas Kimcarvalho,

Em principio irei passar a consoada numa terrinha que está numa cota entre os 600-700mts. de altitude perto do Piodão(não sei se conheces) na serra do Açor. Tenho esperança de ver este ano finalmente nevar na noite de Natal.


----------



## ALV72 (15 Dez 2006 às 16:17)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Kimcarvalho,
> 
> Em principio irei passar a consoada numa terrinha que está numa cota entre os 600-700mts. de altitude perto do Piodão(não sei se conheces) na serra do Açor. Tenho esperança de ver este ano finalmente nevar na noite de Natal.




Olá , já agora qual a terra, eu que não sou de muito longe ? 
Aldeia das Dez ?

Um abraço
Joao


----------



## Pedro Canelas (15 Dez 2006 às 18:33)

Boas ALV72,

Sou de Lisboa mas a minha sogra tem uma casa na Abitureira que fica a 5 Kms de Vide e 6 do Piodão.
É um sossego para além do clima ser totalmente diferente de Lisboa.
Abraço


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 22:11)

Não sei porquê mas quarta-feira vamos ver Bragança na televisão  

Meteograma para Bragança


----------



## Zoelae (15 Dez 2006 às 22:23)

A vaga de frio que se irá sentir nos próximos dias e que no Nordestre já teve o seu início irá prolongar-se-á por bastante tempo, e as temperaturas serão mesmo mto baixas...o Inverno chega em força!!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2006 às 22:42)

Viva o frio falta é a precepitção mas já é alguma coisa já me sinto incluido no clima Europeu  .


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2006 às 22:53)

Vamos ter um Natal semelhante ao de 2001.. quando congelaram rios no interior do país. Desta vez devido ao elevado caudal vai ser muito difícil....


----------



## Nuno (16 Dez 2006 às 00:14)

vem mxm frio ehe ehh


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2006 às 15:28)

Saídas cada vez mais secas, mas também cada vez mais frias    

Oh LUPPER que é feito da mulherzinha que se queixava do calor???


----------



## tozequio (16 Dez 2006 às 16:13)

É verdade olhem só que fresquinho está o meteograma para o Porto 





Aqueles -4ºC a 850hPa...


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2006 às 16:19)

Vai ser interessante verificar a evolução do consumo eléctrico durante esta semana.
Hoje:








*http://www.ren.pt/sections/exploracao/dcrnt/default.asp*


----------



## LUPER (16 Dez 2006 às 17:00)

Minho disse:


> Saídas cada vez mais secas, mas também cada vez mais frias
> 
> Oh LUPPER que é feito da mulherzinha que se queixava do calor???



Deve estar a começar para hibernar, pois prós adeptos do calor, é o melhor a fazer.

Amigos, estamos perante a -5 a entrar em Dezembro no nosso País e ninguem enaltece nem mesmo passa "muita" confiança a esse facto. Um dia este forum será medalhado pelos bons serviços à Nação. Que começe o festim de frio       .

PS: Ando a elaborar um estudo estatístico de sobre o numero de dias sob a iso 0 e -5 no nosso País. Cuidado que os resultados estão a ser muito engraçados


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2006 às 22:52)

Não sei não.... tanto frio a 850hPa ainda nos pode trazer uma surpresa... toca a esperar...


----------



## LUPER (16 Dez 2006 às 23:06)

Minho disse:


> Não sei não.... tanto frio a 850hPa ainda nos pode trazer uma surpresa... toca a esperar...



Gelo vai trazer com fartura, quanto ao resto penso que será muito dificil. Temos o Janeiro, o Fevereio e o Março para termos mais uma cota 0


----------



## Minho (16 Dez 2006 às 23:16)

LUPER disse:


> Gelo vai trazer com fartura, quanto ao resto penso que será muito dificil. Temos o Janeiro, o Fevereio e o Março para termos mais uma cota 0



Surpresa porque pode perfeitamente provocar uma ciclogénese... só não acontece por causa da falta de frio a 500hPa... por que senão era certinho!


----------



## Fil (17 Dez 2006 às 00:56)

Já viram as previsões do IM para terça? Neve em Vila Real e Bragança  (talvez uns micro-flocos)

Parece que vem aí muito frio pela frente, pena que não afecte Portugal em cheio como o fará na metade este da Espanha. A -5ºC como muito irá afectar o nordeste transmontano. È uma massa de ar continental com pouco percorrido maritimo pelo qual podemos esperar mínimas muito baixas, acho que até podem ser as mais baixas do ano - inferiores ás de 28/29 Jan - no interior (ou pelo menos isso é o que eu quero ).

Neve, estou a ver que só mesmo com uma ciclogénese, como o Minho disse.


----------



## tozequio (17 Dez 2006 às 01:02)

Humm, parece-me difícil Vila Real ter neve durante a madrugada de terça-feira com uma -1 a 850hPa e -31ºC a 500hPa, desta vez é o IM que está um bocado exageradito...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2006 às 02:08)

pois mas nao é so o im k diz isso!ha tb outros sites k preveem tal estado meteorologico!
mas la esta continuo a confiar no site da euronews pk em sido o mais certeiro!


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 10:16)

Penso que estarmos a criar ilusões no que diz respeito à precipitação é uma perca de tempo. Estas entradas só com depressões entrarem de W ou S e chocarem com a massa fria na PI, podem produzir precipitações consideráveis.

Penso que o IM está tb a ver precipitação onde ela não existe  

Ontem já davam precipitação para hoje, mas entretanto já recuaram e assim o farão das próximas vezes. A precipitação aparecerá depois do Natal. Claro que isto não invalida que pontualmente possa existir precipitação isolada e de curta duração em locais especificos, falo de forma geral e universal.


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 10:25)

4ª Feira, 20 de Dezembro de 2006  

Céu em geral limpo.

Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de leste.

Pequena descida da temperatura.

Formação de geada. 


     Pequena  

Os modelos estão a retirar frio a este episodio, vamos ver como isto vai acabar tudo, mas inclino-me que o frio será mesmo muito abaixo do que é normal para a epoca do ano


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2006 às 13:33)

epa estes tipos nao acertam uma....


----------



## Senador (17 Dez 2006 às 15:00)

30 dezembro, ja tavamos com saudades duma chuvinha assim:


----------



## Senador (17 Dez 2006 às 15:04)

Ja viram as cotas de neve nos proximos dias para a zona norte oriental espanhola? 200m ???


----------



## Nuno (17 Dez 2006 às 15:11)

João Oliveira disse:


> Ja viram as cotas de neve nos proximos dias para a zona norte oriental espanhola? 200m ???




  ke sorte! agente ficamos semp a xuxar no dedo!


----------



## Mago (17 Dez 2006 às 19:12)

O sacana do Anti-ciclone nao sai do das Ilhas britanicas ou da França... Já era hora de cairem umas boas chuvadas.


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 19:17)

vaga disse:


> ke sorte! agente ficamos semp a xuxar no dedo!




Vamos esperar serenamente, pq algo está a ser fabricado e os modelos não mostram


----------



## LUPER (17 Dez 2006 às 19:22)

mag0 disse:


> O sacana do Anti-ciclone nao sai do das Ilhas britanicas ou da França... Já era hora de cairem umas boas chuvadas.



Quanto mais tempo ai estiver maior a prbabilidade de termos entradas com cotas baixas, o A faz parte do processo


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Dez 2006 às 23:06)

LUPER disse:


> Quanto mais tempo ai estiver maior a prbabilidade de termos entradas com cotas baixas, o A faz parte do processo



Ora nem mais!  

Depois ele que suba lá para norte e que faça o tão desejado bloqueio . Ai sim depois falaremos...


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 00:07)

Que se passa com o IM, a previsão textual para a Madeira não vai além de um dia


----------



## Luis França (18 Dez 2006 às 00:16)

Ora, ora, passa-se o costume - a nóia de fazer previsões acertadas.

Nem dizem que há saturação de água nos solos de S. Miguel e Santa Maria nem que quase há uma semana que chove e bem. Quanto mais fazer previsões a mais que um dia para as ilhas....


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 09:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora nem mais!
> 
> Depois ele que suba lá para norte e que faça o tão desejado bloqueio . Ai sim depois falaremos...



Mais ainda KIM?? Apesar de ter chovido bastante no final deste ano, nao me apetece muito ficar mais  3 meses sem existir precipitacao de jeito...

Ja agora..na Run das 00 voltou a tirar bastante precipitacao a Espanha durante esta semana.


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 09:45)

dj_alex disse:


> Mais ainda KIM?? Apesar de ter chovido bastante no final deste ano, nao me apetece muito ficar mais  3 meses sem existir precipitacao de jeito...
> 
> Ja agora..na Run das 00 voltou a tirar bastante precipitacao a Espanha durante esta semana.



Mas colocou mais frio


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 09:52)

LUPER disse:


> Mas colocou mais frio



De frio ando eu farto...   

Frio sem neve acaba por nao ter piada...Ainda por cima numa cidade...Quando sais a noite, pareces um chouriço de tanta roupa vestida


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 10:06)

dj_alex disse:


> De frio ando eu farto...
> 
> Frio sem neve acaba por nao ter piada...Ainda por cima numa cidade...Quando sais a noite, pareces um chouriço de tanta roupa vestida



Pero lo frio es bueno amigo, mucho frio, venga hombre frio     , hoje pareço bragança, anda tudo doido com o frio , e ainda agora começou   

Já agora penso que toda a gente no meteopt dedica esta entrada fria à senhora do cachecol e aos senhores jornalistas do aquecimento, ou não?

queriam frio em Outubro e setembro, o General está ás portas do País para uma grande invansão de infantaria pesada, seguida de bombardeamento dos cruzadores que se aproximam da terranova


----------



## RMira (18 Dez 2006 às 10:07)

dj_alex disse:


> De frio ando eu farto...
> 
> Frio sem neve acaba por nao ter piada...Ainda por cima numa cidade...Quando sais a noite, pareces um chouriço de tanta roupa vestida



Pois, para céu limpo já chega o Verão inteiro quanto mais agora também o Inverno


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 10:10)

mirones disse:


> Pois, para céu limpo já chega o Verão inteiro quanto mais agora também o Inverno



Tenham calma que isto faz falta pra neve à cota 0, vcs andam impacientes, tou aqui com um nevoeiro terrivel e cheio de frio, isso é bom ou não?


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 10:25)

LUPER disse:


> Pero lo frio es bueno amigo, mucho frio, venga hombre frio     , hoje pareço bragança, anda tudo doido com o frio , e ainda agora começou
> 
> Já agora penso que toda a gente no meteopt dedica esta entrada fria à senhora do cachecol e aos senhores jornalistas do aquecimento, ou não?
> 
> queriam frio em Outubro e setembro, o General está ás portas do País para uma grande invansão de infantaria pesada, seguida de bombardeamento dos cruzadores que se aproximam da terranova



O frio é bom....É que por aqui já faz frio ha mais de 2 semanas pelo parece-me...E quando se anda a passear por Madrid, nao se torna muito agradavel  Já nao passo sem o meu garruço


----------



## Luis França (18 Dez 2006 às 10:28)

LUPER disse:


> Já agora penso que toda a gente no meteopt dedica esta entrada fria à senhora do cachecol e aos senhores jornalistas do aquecimento, ou não?
> 
> queriam frio em Outubro e setembro, o General está ás portas do País para uma grande invansão de infantaria pesada, seguida de bombardeamento dos cruzadores que se aproximam da terranova



É isso mesmo grande LUPER. Apoiado.
E já agora não se esqueçam, anticongelante no radiador (não vá aquilo estourar!). Quem dera ser bate-chapas...  instalava uma oficina no fim da calçada de Carriche e daqui a um mês comprava um limpa-neves à borla...


----------



## RMira (18 Dez 2006 às 10:34)

O pior é que quando vier a chuva o frio dá a sua retirada e neve que é bom, ficamos a ver navios...

Esperemos que esteja enganado


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 12:33)

mirones disse:


> O pior é que quando vier a chuva o frio dá a sua retirada e neve que é bom, ficamos a ver navios...
> 
> Esperemos que esteja enganado



E se calhar até estás    , vamos ver a evolução, mas que ela está linda isso está


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 12:53)

Boas,

Então a chuvinha....   e predominio anticiclónico...  
estes dias vão ser bosna para  a crioclastia e para o sincelo, depois para o Ano novo está a ser coziunhada a alteração de padrão..... 
Aliás como já havia indicado...


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 13:23)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Então a chuvinha....   e predominio anticiclónico...
> estes dias vão ser bosna para  a crioclastia e para o sincelo, depois para o Ano novo está a ser coziunhada a alteração de padrão.....
> Aliás como já havia indicado...



Eu se existir sinzelo na minha zona dou a temporada como ganha já  , ou então registar -5      , amigos o General não vai perdoa as ofensas ás suas topas e virá com toda a infantaria pesada e artilharia para nos bombardear de isos -5 e -10      

Que começe a época tão aguardada por este forum.

PS: Na escola aprendi que o Inverno começava a 21 de Dezembro  Será que a professora primária tinha razão?


----------



## RMira (18 Dez 2006 às 13:30)

LUPER disse:


> amigos o General não vai perdoa as ofensas ás suas topas e virá com toda a infantaria pesada e artilharia para nos bombardear de isos -5 e -10
> 
> Que começe a época tão aguardada por este forum.
> 
> PS: Na escola aprendi que o Inverno começava a 21 de Dezembro  Será que a professora primária tinha razão?



  Esperemos que realmente venham essas isos...aliás é para isso que cá estamos  

Mas se vierem que venham com precipitação    porque senão são um fiasco  servem para dar neve aos outros  e gelo a nós


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 13:38)

O inverno astronómico começa a 21 de dezembro, mas o climático já começou a bastante mais tempo. Esta entrada de nordeste que vamos ter agora é relativamente normal para dezembro, anormal foi o começo do mês.

O IM prevê para hoje ao fim do dia aguaceiros no norte que serão de neve a partir dos 600m, fico a aguardar...


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 13:38)

mirones disse:


> Esperemos que realmente venham essas isos...aliás é para isso que cá estamos
> 
> Mas se vierem que venham com precipitação    porque senão são um fiasco  servem para dar neve aos outros  e gelo a nós



Mas nós aqui se tivermos essas isos ofericidas pelo General, algumas das vezes ele enviará borrascas de W e SW para ajudarem a combater. Vamos ter calmque o padrão do clima está efectivamente a alterar, são as chamadas alterações climáticas        

Não são, Luís França?


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 13:40)

Fil disse:


> O inverno astronómico começa a 21 de dezembro, mas o climático já começou a bastante mais tempo. Esta entrada de nordeste que vamos ter agora é relativamente normal para dezembro, anormal foi o começo do mês.
> 
> O IM prevê para hoje ao fim do dia aguaceiros no norte que serão de neve a partir dos 600m, fico a aguardar...



FIL nem, que tivesses dias com maxima de -10 dizias que era anormal, sabes qualé a tua média de DEZEMBRO, no periodo 60/91? 6º, estivestes alguns dias com uma anomalia de -6, quantos dias tiveste de anomalia +6?


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 13:46)

LUPER disse:


> FIL nem, que tivesses dias com maxima de -10 dizias que era anormal, sabes qualé a tua média de DEZEMBRO, no periodo 60/91? 6º, estivestes alguns dias com uma anomalia de -6, quantos dias tiveste de anomalia +6?



A média para a estação é de 5ºC, em minha casa se tivesse uma média seria inferior. Este mÊs tive uma anomalia de +7,7ºC no dia 4 e uma anomalia de -6,6ºC no dia 16, logo a anomalia positiva foi mais forte  Além de que continuo com anomalia positiva na média do mês mas deve baixar nos próximos dias, no entanto não deixa de ser um mês normalíssimo.


----------



## RMira (18 Dez 2006 às 13:48)

LUPER disse:


> Mas nós aqui se tivermos essas isos ofericidas pelo General, algumas das vezes ele enviará borrascas de W e SW para ajudarem a combater. Vamos ter calmque o padrão do clima está efectivamente a alterar, são as chamadas alterações climáticas
> 
> Não são, Luís França?



Numa coisa o clima está a mudar, Dezembro costumava ser um mês muito chuvoso e de há uns anos a esta parte parece um mês de Verão só que com frio  E já para não falar nos mês de Janeiro que tem seguido as pisadas de Dezembro apesar do que felizmente aconteceu o ano passado no final do mês. O que habitualmente chovia em Dezembro e Janeiro mudou-se para Outuro (principalmente) e Novembro.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 14:13)

Fil disse:


> Além de que continuo com anomalia positiva na média do mês mas deve baixar nos próximos dias, no entanto não deixa de ser um mês normalíssimo.



Em ano de bloqueio ou situaçao de bloqueio e normal haver estas temperaturas...Se fores ver os meses menos chuvosos sao mais frios..A normal climatologica de 61-90 para Lx é de 8.9ºC para a T. minima e 14.8ºC a T.maxima. Para o porto é 5.9ºC T.min e 13.9 a Tmax. 

Em bragança temos 1.2 para Tmin e 8,7 Tmax....

Acho que o frio que tem estado nao tem sido assim tao anormal...


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 15:59)

dj_alex disse:


> Em ano de bloqueio ou situaçao de bloqueio e normal haver estas temperaturas...Se fores ver os meses menos chuvosos sao mais frios..A normal climatologica de 61-90 para Lx é de 8.9ºC para a T. minima e 14.8ºC a T.maxima. Para o porto é 5.9ºC T.min e 13.9 a Tmax.
> 
> Em bragança temos 1.2 para Tmin e 8,7 Tmax....
> 
> Acho que o frio que tem estado nao tem sido assim tao anormal...



bem e o frio que vai estar não é muito anormal... é que  não irá só afectar o Interior e as terras altas e isso não é muito normal em Dezembro 
temos também de ser realistas e não só argumentar que estamos aquecer, aquecer e aquecer   e, só salientar e dar razão auando estamos sobre anomalias positivas de temperatura

Mas anormal é esta circulação a N da Península 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 16:02)

Seringador disse:


> bem e o frio que vai estar não é muito anormal... é que  não irá só afectar o Interior e as terras altas e isso não é muito normal em Dezembro
> temos também de ser realistas e não só argumentar que estamos aquecer, aquecer e aquecer   e, só salientar e dar razão auando estamos sobre anomalias positivas de temperatura
> 
> Mas anormal é esta circulação a N da Península
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos



O frio que VAI estar....nao o frio que tem estado Seringador...Tu proprio na tua previsao para esta semana dizes que o frio que tem estado é normal.


> Depois de uma semana de frio com as primeiras neves de Inverno nas terras altas, em que as pessoas andaram a tenir e a queixarem-se do frio (que está perto do normal para a época)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Dez 2006 às 16:02)

Vaga de frio segundo o modelo russo!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif

Apreciem a sua deslocação!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Dez 2006 às 16:07)

]ToRnAdO[;20858 disse:
			
		

> Vaga de frio segundo o modelo russo!!
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/temp850.gif
> 
> Apreciem a sua deslocação!!!




E reparem bem nisto para as mesmas horas!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif

Coencidencia ou impressao minha!! Este fluxo de Este/NE!!!


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 16:14)

]ToRnAdO[;20859 disse:
			
		

> E reparem bem nisto para as mesmas horas!!
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif
> 
> Coencidencia ou impressao minha!! Este fluxo de Este/NE!!!



 tomaa lá   mt bom tornado


----------



## Mago (18 Dez 2006 às 16:17)

]ToRnAdO[;20859 disse:
			
		

> E reparem bem nisto para as mesmas horas!!
> 
> http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/animop/animat.gif
> 
> Coencidencia ou impressao minha!! Este fluxo de Este/NE!!!



Bom Mapa Tornado   reparem como as Ilhas Britânicas e os Países baixos não são influenciados por esta vaga de frio, talvez seja um sinal que a corrente do golfo não esteja assim tão adormecida.


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 17:02)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/iblapse3days.shtml

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ibcloud3days.php


----------



## tozequio (18 Dez 2006 às 17:04)

Fil disse:


> O inverno astronómico começa a 21 de dezembro, mas o climático já começou a bastante mais tempo. Esta entrada de nordeste que vamos ter agora é relativamente normal para dezembro, anormal foi o começo do mês.
> 
> O IM prevê para hoje ao fim do dia aguaceiros no norte que serão de neve a partir dos 600m, fico a aguardar...



Onde é que o IM vê precipitação e frio em altura para neve a 600 metros?


----------



## Angelstorm (18 Dez 2006 às 17:06)

Só que são modelos russos, que pessoalmente penso serem por vezes um "bocado" irreais.


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 17:27)

dj_alex disse:


> O frio que VAI estar....nao o frio que tem estado Seringador...Tu proprio na tua previsao para esta semana dizes que o frio que tem estado é normal.



exactamente no compto geral  e daquele que se fez sentir e que se irira sentir desde a passada 5ª feira até hoje ( _"Depois de uma semana de frio com as primeiras neves de Inverno nas terras altas, em que as pessoas andaram a tenir e a queixarem-se do frio (que está perto do normal para a época" _) era normal, agora a este dois dias que vêm  faço uma ressalva ( _"iremos assistir a um agravamento do frio a partir de 2ª feira, isto devido ao deslocamento do anticiclone para NE"_ )fazem parte de uma anomalia negativa que pode acontecer,   
*Contudo ressalvo que mesmo considerada normal (a sua ocorrência)as o facto de existir probabilidade de ocorrer neste mês este tipo de situações não faz dela normal*, não sei se me faço entender


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Dez 2006 às 17:33)

Angelstorm disse:


> Só que são modelos russos, que pessoalmente penso serem por vezes um "bocado" irreais.




Não falham...para mim sao dos modelos mais fiaveis!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Dez 2006 às 17:37)

Bem, parece que aguardo uns aguaceiros pontualmente moderados vindo de S/SW!!

Uma pequena frente esta prestes a chegar aqui ao sul...

Vamos ver se nao se desfaz!!!  

E o frio nem por isso é empurrado com esta borraskita!!!


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 18:09)

Boas,

O Padrão vai alterar ou não a seguir ao Natal.... embora não passem de modelos já mostram alguma coisa que consta na previsão de inverno para o  Dezembro... ou será que estarei enganado... 

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 18:14)

E.... até ao natal este frio espero é que venha também um nevoeitozito para tirar umas fotos de manhã do dia 21, ao menos que venha o frio para sentir o aconchego desta data de convívio pessoal


----------



## dj_alex (18 Dez 2006 às 18:15)

Seringador disse:


> exactamente no compto geral  e daquele que se fez sentir e que se irira sentir desde a passada 5ª feira até hoje ( _"Depois de uma semana de frio com as primeiras neves de Inverno nas terras altas, em que as pessoas andaram a tenir e a queixarem-se do frio (que está perto do normal para a época" _) era normal, agora a este dois dias que vêm  faço uma ressalva ( _"iremos assistir a um agravamento do frio a partir de 2ª feira, isto devido ao deslocamento do anticiclone para NE"_ )fazem parte de uma anomalia negativa que pode acontecer,
> *Contudo ressalvo que mesmo considerada normal (a sua ocorrência)as o facto de existir probabilidade de ocorrer neste mês este tipo de situações não faz dela normal*, não sei se me faço entender



Eu estava a falar da situação até agora...nunca disse que o frio que aí vinha era normal Mesmo assim nao sendo normal o frio que lá vem, será que é o suficiente para o IM lançar os alertas??

Claro que os 2 ou 3 dias mais frios que aí vem nao sao normais para a epoca...e eu vou sentir isso na pele pior que vcs...


----------



## Seringador (18 Dez 2006 às 18:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Eu estava a falar da situação até agora...nunca disse que o frio que aí vinha era normal Mesmo assim nao sendo normal o frio que lá vem, será que é o suficiente para o IM lançar os alertas??
> 
> Claro que os 2 ou 3 dias mais frios que aí vem nao sao normais para a epoca...e eu vou sentir isso na pele pior que vcs...



Eu sei foi só para reforçar  

penso que vão ser uns 4/5 dias, já poderemos aplidar 8de acordo com as normas do IM) onda de frio... 

Sim vais apanhar de mínima uns -6º/8ºC...    
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Madrid_avn.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 18:25)

O modelo americano indica, para lá das 200h, uma retirada do anticiclone para leste e de novo um fluxo de SW sob a península. Isso corresponde a precipitação e temperatura mais elevada.
O modelo europeu mantém o anticiclone até às 240h. 
Mas ainda falta tanto tempo.


----------



## tozequio (18 Dez 2006 às 20:35)

Vai estar mesmo fresquinha esta quarta-feira. E parece-me que é uma versão muito pessismista, não me parece que Bragança por exemplo se fique pelos -2ºC     





Penso que as temperaturas já estão perfeitamente dentro dos intervalos normais para se lançar o alerta amarelo pelo menos


----------



## Pedro Canelas (18 Dez 2006 às 20:48)

Boas,

Vejam a semana do Natal ao Ano Novo:


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 20:51)

Tipo n percebo mt bem! No grafico dix que para emitir o alerta amarelo pa setubal tem ke ser igual a 2 ou a baixo! Agr n sei se vao emitir o alerta amnha ou no dia! Axo que devia emitir hj para as pessoas ter o conhecimento ja, i n em cima da hora enfim


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2006 às 20:51)

Este anticiclone anda a ameaçar... normalmente estas situações duram 3 a 4 semanas... excepto em 2005 que foi a desgraça que todos sabemos  
Rezemos para que o anticiclone se desloque para a Escandinávia


----------



## Pedro Canelas (18 Dez 2006 às 20:52)

É pena é não haver precipitação:


----------



## Minho (18 Dez 2006 às 20:55)

vaga disse:


> Tipo n percebo mt bem! No grafico dix que para emitir o alerta amarelo pa setubal tem ke ser igual a 2 ou a baixo! Agr n sei se vao emitir o alerta amnha ou no dia! Axo que devia emitir hj para as pessoas ter o conhecimento ja, i n em cima da hora enfim




Pelo que tenho observado na maioria das vezes emitem 6 a 12 horas antes, e normalmente só se baseiam na capital de distrito ou seja, podiam estar 0ºC em Braga e -5ºC em Guimarães que eles não emitiriam o alerta laranja...


----------



## Nuno (18 Dez 2006 às 20:58)

yah minhO! ke incompetençia!


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 21:17)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> É pena é não haver precipitação:



Mas essa anomalia de precipitação é positiva, o que quer dizer que choverá mais que a média


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2006 às 22:08)

Tá td pronto para bater o dente estes proximos dias??     segurem-se ai vamos nos


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 22:22)

miguel disse:


> Tá td pronto para bater o dente estes proximos dias??     segurem-se ai vamos nos



Vai ser giro isto vai, esta saida das 18 ainda carrega mais


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 22:47)

O GFS também já mantém o anticiclone para lá das 240h, tal como o europeu.


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2006 às 22:55)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Vejam a semana do Natal ao Ano Novo:



Não deixa de ser preocupante aquela tremenda anomalia positiva no N da Russia e Escandinavia...


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 23:07)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Não deixa de ser preocupante aquela tremenda anomalia positiva no N da Russia e Escandinavia...



Preocupante?    Epá não me fio muito nisso mas.......não me preocupa nada, o General está em força


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2006 às 23:10)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Não deixa de ser preocupante aquela tremenda anomalia positiva no N da Russia e Escandinavia...



Se as previsões do GFS se cumprirem o nordeste da Europa vai voltar a ter, a 850hPa, isotérmicas de 5ºC nos próximos dias


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Dez 2006 às 23:13)

LUPER disse:


> Preocupante?    Epá não me fio muito nisso mas.......não me preocupa nada, o General está em força



Claro Luper,desde que s mudem para aqui as temperaturas normais deles,por mim é na boa!Venham elas!


----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 23:27)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Claro Luper,desde que s mudem para aqui as temperaturas normais deles,por mim é na boa!Venham elas!



O ataque do general está iniciar-se, que diga Lamas de Mouros, acredito que os modelos ainda vão colocar mais frio e que este se irá prolongar durante a próxima semana. Mas preciso de mais 3 dias para ver as modas    , agora é que a roupa de inverno vai ser vendida. 


As reportagens serão que os stocks de roupa de Inverno acabaram


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Dez 2006 às 23:41)

i esta hein?!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Dez 2006 às 23:42)




----------



## LUPER (18 Dez 2006 às 23:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


>



   vai ser ainda mais frio, vão ver o General está chateado com Portugal e vai descarregar ainda mais infantaria


PS Gosto da zona a branco


----------



## Fil (18 Dez 2006 às 23:49)

Se o NE da Europa e a Russia não estiverem frias não podemos ter entradas de NE potentes pois é de lá que vem o frio! Quanto mais a Russia arrefecer, melhor hipóteses temos de ter uma verdadeira vaga de frio. Só temos é que esperar que as peças se coloquem no seu devido lugar, que é como quem diz, anticilone na escandinávia e baixas pressões no mediterrâneo.



Dan disse:


> O GFS também já mantém o anticiclone para lá das 240h, tal como o europeu.



Ainda bem, prefiro anticiclone que entradas de SW com mínimas superiores a 10ºC. Acho que já tivemos suficiente com o outono!


----------



## RMira (19 Dez 2006 às 08:56)

Fil disse:


> Se o NE da Europa e a Russia não estiverem frias não podemos ter entradas de NE potentes pois é de lá que vem o frio! Quanto mais a Russia arrefecer, melhor hipóteses temos de ter uma verdadeira vaga de frio. Só temos é que esperar que as peças se coloquem no seu devido lugar, que é como quem diz, anticilone na escandinávia e baixas pressões no mediterrâneo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda bem, prefiro anticiclone que entradas de SW com mínimas superiores a 10ºC. Acho que já tivemos suficiente com o outono!




Monotonia, aqui vamos nós


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 09:59)

Dan disse:


> Se as previsões do GFS se cumprirem o nordeste da Europa vai voltar a ter, a 850hPa, isotérmicas de 5ºC nos próximos dias



Pois e o resto da Europa   
Vai estar com anomalias -tivas todo o Sul com menos 10ºC de diferença


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 10:02)

Fil disse:


> Se o NE da Europa e a Russia não estiverem frias não podemos ter entradas de NE potentes pois é de lá que vem o frio! Quanto mais a Russia arrefecer, melhor hipóteses temos de ter uma verdadeira vaga de frio. Só temos é que esperar que as peças se coloquem no seu devido lugar, que é como quem diz, anticilone na escandinávia e baixas pressões no mediterrâneo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda bem, prefiro anticiclone que entradas de SW com mínimas superiores a 10ºC. Acho que já tivemos suficiente com o outono!



Depende do tipo de bloqueio no atlântico pq também se a AP for  para NW um bloqueio na Gron também pode ser bom numa incursão de N e aí não é necessário que a Rússia e as Escandinávia esteja fria, contudo esta irá arreferer para o natal embora com temperaturas acima da média para a época


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Dez 2006 às 11:07)

Tal como disse os modelos russos não falham...


O frio vai estar em força...com a possibilidade de alguma precipitaçao fraca para todo o pais!!

Ainda se podem ver alguns flocos caso a precipitaçao fraca venha nestes dias!!     

Nota: para Quinta-Feira no centro e Sul do país podera nevar nos pontos altos das serras a partir dos 400/500m de altitude!!!


----------



## dj_alex (19 Dez 2006 às 11:23)

]ToRnAdO[;20979 disse:
			
		

> Tal como disse os modelos russos não falham...




Quer dizer... todos os modelos ja andam a prever este frio a uma semana ou assim...


----------



## tozequio (19 Dez 2006 às 11:25)

LUPER disse:


>



Agora já percebi porque esses mapas pareciam-se estranhos, não sabia que ainda existia a RDA e RFA por exemplo


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Dez 2006 às 11:29)

Vai haver precipitação em sintonia com a vaga de frio!! principalmente na regiao centro e sul e Serra da Estrela!!

Esta Quase na hora da festa branca.... 

Neve a Caminho


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 12:37)

Bem, quinta-feira até Sábado ainda vai ser ainda mais frio do que pensava mesmo para o Litoral... á falta da neve impossível uma boa geada para congelar umas poças de água....


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Dez 2006 às 12:42)

Boas Seringador,

Para a noite de Natal já tens algo definitivo ou vamos ter somente frio seco?


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 12:48)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas Seringador,
> 
> Para a noite de Natal já tens algo definitivo ou vamos ter somente frio seco?



Boas Pedro,

Já tenho algo definitivo, *vai ser frio e seco* só depois deste é que se pode ter alguma animaçãozita. 
Espero estar enganado e haver uma mudança radical


----------



## Nuno (19 Dez 2006 às 14:10)

]ToRnAdO[;20979 disse:
			
		

> Tal como disse os modelos russos não falham...
> 
> 
> O frio vai estar em força...com a possibilidade de alguma precipitaçao fraca para todo o pais!!
> ...




   Neve no centro i sul a partir dos 400 i 500 m !!! tou a axar mt fruta!


----------



## mocha (19 Dez 2006 às 15:52)

serra da arrabida aí vou eu


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 17:39)

Boas,

Cuidado vou postar uma imagem a 384h  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png

Um sonho ou um refugado.......


----------



## Luis França (19 Dez 2006 às 17:58)

LUPER disse:


> , agora é que a roupa de inverno vai ser vendida.
> As reportagens serão que os stocks de roupa de Inverno acabaram



Nem se encheram (não dizia a tal senhora...) E que os saldos comecem para se acabar com o stock do Verão e irmos todos a la praia...   sem cachecol....


----------



## Seringador (19 Dez 2006 às 18:09)

Parece-me que nesta run o frio vai-se prolongar bem para o interior e NE do território até ao Natal pelo menos e o padrão já se vê a alterar, a partir do Quarto Crescente vai existir mudança de padrão.... 
Até amanhã


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Dez 2006 às 18:50)

pk e k eu vivo nesta....!?terra


----------



## Rog (20 Dez 2006 às 00:00)

Será que ainda chega à Madeira? 







Dos sites que visitei hoje nenhum referia descargas aqui mesmo ao lado, agora vi alguns sites que actualizaram e sugerem agora que poderá até chegar à Madeira amanhã à tarde... 
São preocupantes estas previsões em tão em cima do acontecimento, o mais provável é até nem chegar à Madeira (deivdo ao anticiclone, à frente fria...), mas o risco lá está. Algo que pela manhã de hoje, nem sombra disto estava previsto...


----------



## Mago (20 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

Vi o mapa e reparei  que no mediterraneo é trovoadas o ano todo.....


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Dez 2006 às 01:49)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Será que ainda chega à Madeira?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente Rogério é assustador, que coisa mais activa!!!


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:12)

Boas,

Sim parece bastante activa e deve-se ao facto de existir um choque de camadas de ar uma fria de ENE e outra de SW 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/avn-l.jpg


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 10:19)

Boas,

existe muita concordância esta manhã com os modelos o que contrata com a situação de ontem 

Já se vê o que nos espera para o fim do ano  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Dez 2006 às 10:55)

Boas,

Gostava que saber o que é que os amigos dizem daquela zona em azul que aparece nazona centro de Portugal. Será neve??? 






Abraços


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Dez 2006 às 10:58)

Desculpem,

Vão andando com a seta até chegar a dia 24/12 às 6h.
Não consigo colocar a imagem...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Dez 2006 às 11:18)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gostava que saber o que é que os amigos dizem daquela zona em azul que aparece nazona centro de Portugal. Será neve???
> 
> ...




Sim tambem reparei embora os modelos ja nao apontem para precipitaçao, como disse, destinado ao centro e sul do pais, mas deixaram essa 'manxinha' para nos fazer confusao!! mas sim podera ser precipitaçao debia nessa zona!!! pode ser k por milagre ganhe força!!!    e desça o país todo!!! hehehehehehe  Seria uma grande festa!!!!


----------



## Seringador (20 Dez 2006 às 18:42)

Boas,

A continuação de tempo frio, agora só vos digo que isto vai alterar depois do Natal e já iremos ver os modelos a mostrar isso lá para sábado ou domingo 
Já actualizei a previsãono Blog até ao dia 27, foi uma das mais rápidas a fazer é sempre a mm coisa... predominio anticiclónico, anticiclónico.... 

Quanto aos modelos aqui fica uma boa imagem
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt5.gif
será que o ant. vai deslocar-se para Leste ou SE  
Até amanhã!
Agora estão 6,1ºC imagino de madrugada. 
até amanhã


----------



## Mago (21 Dez 2006 às 00:50)

Sim Seringador, estava a ver que o anti-ciclone ficava cá até Julho   , Assim se ela se chegar um pouco para leste pode ser que a Depressão a W das ilhas britanicas causem algum abanao nesta estabilidade já monotona e venha uma chuvinha para serenar os animos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2006 às 10:37)

VRSA

Tempo frio, com 7.1Cº neste momento e algumas nuvens!!

AMADORA (300m)

Previsão para dia 22/12:

Temp max: 6Cº;

Temp min: -3,5Cº;

Gelo ou Geada;

Vai estar mais frio na Amadora neste dia do que na Serra da Estrela!!

Precipitação prevista só para dia 24, em que as temp vao estar baixissimas!!
Podera ser um Natal com neve na zona de Lisboa/Amadora/Sintra/Loures!!  

E eu vou la estar para ver!!

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsngpeur.html


----------



## dj_alex (21 Dez 2006 às 10:46)

]ToRnAdO[;21298 disse:
			
		

> Precipitação prevista só para dia 24, em que as temp vao estar baixissimas!!
> Podera ser um Natal com neve na zona de Lisboa/Amadora/Sintra/Loures!!
> 
> E eu vou la estar para ver!!


----------



## Seavoices (21 Dez 2006 às 10:56)

]ToRnAdO[;21298 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Tempo frio, com 7.1Cº neste momento e algumas nuvens!!
> 
> ...



Impossível!


----------



## mocha (21 Dez 2006 às 11:28)




----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2006 às 12:23)

o melhor será mudar a estância de sky para a zona de lisboa pois nós aqui não temos neve


----------



## Aurélio (21 Dez 2006 às 13:12)

Boas tardes!!

Eu sinceramente tenho muitas dúvidas ... que este anticiclone se desfaça .. eventualmente  a partir do dia 26 até ao fim do ano, poderá ocorrer alguma precipitação , mas que será de forma geral muito fraca, talvez exista mais é a formação de neblinas e nevoeiros como no Reino Unido, mas a tendência é que essa depressão tenha a sua pluviosidade a dissipar-se junto á nossa costa!!

http://expert.weatheronline.co.uk/pslv_frame.htm

Depois disso ... a tendencia volta a ser para um predomínio anti-ciclónico que vai desde a Costa Atlântica dos EUA até á Grécia (que grande longitude  ) como pode ser visto no painel 4 desse mesmo link ....

Sinceramente começo a ter muitas dúvidas que as previsões do Seringador para o início do mês de Janeiro se concretizem !!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Dez 2006 às 13:21)

lol
tb axo impossivel!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Dez 2006 às 15:47)

Foi só uma previsao!!

Pois se virem os modelos a 84h no http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsngpeur.html
apontam para precipitaçao fraca na zona de Lisboa , Alto Alentejo (Este), e Tras-os-Montes!!

Em relaçao as temperaturas para dia 22/12 no http://www.meteo.pt/pt/numerica/prevNumericaAtmGeral.jsp

as 30h que da as 6 da manha podem ver que a temperatura min na regiao de Amadora/Loures podem atingir os -3,5Cº!!

Quanto á pequenissima precipitaçao que podera ocorrer dia 24, ai nao á certezas!!  

Verifiquem!!


----------



## Seringador (21 Dez 2006 às 18:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas tardes!!
> 
> Eu sinceramente tenho muitas dúvidas ... que este anticiclone se desfaça .. eventualmente  a partir do dia 26 até ao fim do ano, poderá ocorrer alguma precipitação , mas que será de forma geral muito fraca, talvez exista mais é a formação de neblinas e nevoeiros como no Reino Unido, mas a tendência é que essa depressão tenha a sua pluviosidade a dissipar-se junto á nossa costa!!
> 
> ...




Boas Aurélio,

Se fosse a ti não me fiava muito nesses mapas...  
Actualmente existe um Ant. na Europa, e o que os mapas mostram é o facto de que toda a Europa vai ter anomalia positiva, incluíndo o Sul, para onde vai esse Ant. que agora está no centro europeu?
Fica mesmo só sobre nós?
E o dos Açores onde está?

As minhas previsões não passam de previsões e irei assumir toda a decepção se não se concretizarem 
Contudo até era bom não se concretizarem para Janeiro para fugir um pouco à monotonia de concretização, como foi a de Outono e como está a ser a de Dezembro e, tendo como consequência um maior empenho na próxima que se aproxima a da Primavera 

Todavia, existem outros que vão contra esses mapas e como o exemplo com um dos parceiros comum ao que postaste 

FWI
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_fwi2006121600.weeks_02-05.gif

Humidade relativa
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_r2m2006121600.weeks_02-05.gif

Temp. 2m
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006121600.weeks_01-04.gif
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_t2m2006121600.weeks_02-05.gif
àgua no solo
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_smc2006120900.weeks_02-05.gif

Anomalia vento - 
http://ecpc.ucsd.edu/imagedata/NSMD/DRF/FWIEUR/eur_a_wsp2006121600.weeks_02-05.gif

A ver vamos...


----------



## Seringador (21 Dez 2006 às 18:28)

bem para já está na linha com uma alteração de padrão para o quarto Crescente       
falta só saber qual o modelo menos consistente ultimamente   
GFS
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700

Até o UKMO já está alinhar nessa alteração de padrão mostrando a alta pressão sobre a europa a mover-se para Leste/SE a seguir ao Natal 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rukm961.gif

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rukm1201.gif

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rukm1441.gif

Só falta o ECM


----------



## Seringador (21 Dez 2006 às 18:49)

O meteograma já aparece uma barrazita interessante e algum vento, claro que poderão retirar ao longo dos dias, a ver vamos...
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png

E que excelente ensemble, melhor cada dia que passa....       

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Dez 2006 às 00:03)

]ToRnAdO[;21298 disse:
			
		

> ...
> AMADORA (300m)
> 
> Previsão para dia 22/12:
> ...



]ToRnAdO[ tu andaste ao Sol! hehehe    Então como é que tu podes afirmar uma coisa destas companheiro!!   



Seringador disse:


> bem para já está na linha com uma alteração de padrão para o quarto Crescente
> falta só saber qual o modelo menos consistente ultimamente
> GFS
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700
> ...




Alguém chamou o ECM?????    

















Não sei se estão a ver o mesmo que eu!?


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 00:30)

Sim parece mesmo que o cenário se está a compor para uma boa alteração a partir do dia 29 ou 30  uma passagem de ano debaixo de muita água e um inicio de 2007 óptimo para os amantes da neve  vamos fazer figas


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Dez 2006 às 00:38)

Vamos todos rezar para que isso aconteça afinal quero estrear a minha estação nova  de preferencia com muita neve ela deve chegar lá para esses dias.


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Dez 2006 às 01:13)

Uma variante.."There he comes,he's walking down the street..." :assobio:


----------



## Minho (22 Dez 2006 às 01:46)

Vamos ver como evoluciona tudo, se os anticlones cedem as borrascas, mas a próxima semana tem grande potencial para uma entrada de NW


----------



## RMira (22 Dez 2006 às 13:56)

Então e o pessoal mais experiente nisto não comenta a saída das 6h? Gostaria de saber se aquilo que se vê a 240/252h terá tendência para se desfazer ou para se fortalecer levando a um cenário de baixas temperaturas e chuva no dia 1?


----------



## ACalado (22 Dez 2006 às 16:40)

mirones disse:


> Então e o pessoal mais experiente nisto não comenta a saída das 6h? Gostaria de saber se aquilo que se vê a 240/252h terá tendência para se desfazer ou para se fortalecer levando a um cenário de baixas temperaturas e chuva no dia 1?



boas mirones, o padrão atmosférico está a mudar penso que após o fim de ano teremos de volta a precipitação com um aumento significativo das temperaturas logo a neve a cotas baixas será dificil  concretamente a saida que te estas a referir para além se ser a longo prazo o que significa que não é muito fiavel, penso que será apenas outra entrada fria e seca embora o gfs ponha precipitação repara que tb poe o nucleo do anticiclone bem perto de nós concretamente o nosso páis segundo esta saida tera 1025mb de pressão  dai eu pensar que essa precipitação é pouco provavel.
mas como digo durante as proximas actualizações essa situação poderá piorar ou melhorar


----------



## RMira (22 Dez 2006 às 16:49)

spiritmind disse:


> boas mirones, o padrão atmosférico está a mudar penso que após o fim de ano teremos de volta a precipitação com um aumento significativo das temperaturas logo a neve a cotas baixas será dificil  concretamente a saida que te estas a referir para além se ser a longo prazo o que significa que não é muito fiavel, penso que será apenas outra entrada fria e seca embora o gfs ponha precipitação repara que tb poe o nucleo do anticiclone bem perto de nós concretamente o nosso páis segundo esta saida tera 1025mb de pressão  dai eu pensar que essa precipitação é pouco provavel.
> mas como digo durante as proximas actualizações essa situação poderá piorar ou melhorar



boas spiritmind, pois parece que a saída das 12h ainda tornou pior as coisas, não percebendo muito disto a monotonia vai continuar e eu começo a sentir que não chove à séculos. Dezembro foi uma lástima (só frio, bom para quem gosta que não é o meu caso, pelo menos seco) e parece que esse A nunca mais despega. Ainda assim penso que no final de ano cá chover de novo.


----------



## ACalado (22 Dez 2006 às 17:21)

mirones disse:


> boas spiritmind, pois parece que a saída das 12h ainda tornou pior as coisas, não percebendo muito disto a monotonia vai continuar e eu começo a sentir que não chove à séculos. Dezembro foi uma lástima (só frio, bom para quem gosta que não é o meu caso, pelo menos seco) e parece que esse A nunca mais despega. Ainda assim penso que no final de ano cá chover de novo.



pois eu tb já tou um bocado farto desta monotonia, o meu receio e que este maldito anticiclone esteja para ficar como em 2003 salvo erro que estivemos o mês de janeiro até meio de fevereiro com tempo frio e seco  
tb me preocupa não haver neve em quantidade na europa. até houve cancelamentos para o campeonato do mundo de sky, isto para mim e um indicio que algo esta mal  espero que esteja enganado


----------



## LUPER (22 Dez 2006 às 17:32)

mirones disse:


> boas spiritmind, pois parece que a saída das 12h ainda tornou pior as coisas, não percebendo muito disto a monotonia vai continuar e eu começo a sentir que não chove à séculos. Dezembro foi uma lástima (só frio, bom para quem gosta que não é o meu caso, pelo menos seco) e parece que esse A nunca mais despega. Ainda assim penso que no final de ano cá chover de novo.



       Vcs andam com uma memória de elefante


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 17:58)

Sim um Anticiclone poderoso que chega aos 1040hpa no seu epicentro....

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn241.png


----------



## Seringador (22 Dez 2006 às 17:58)

Boas,

Eu mantenho a minha confiança que a partir do dia 28 o padrão vai alterar, além disso não estava à espera que acontecesse antes, agora uma coisa é certa, é demasiada potência no atlântico para ser travada.... 
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006122212&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=144

A todos um Santo Natal cheio de saúde!


----------



## Seringador (22 Dez 2006 às 18:26)

esquecia-me de uma coisa, para o Ano novo até não está mau o ensemble 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
até dia 26!


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Dez 2006 às 18:32)

Um Feliz Natal p ti tb Seringador,e esperemos que se verifiquem estas alterações!


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2006 às 19:28)

O GFS já há algumas actualizações que coloca uma entrada de NW para o inicio do próximo ano, mas já sabemos como são as previsões a tantas horas, pode-se passar do frio para o calor em qualquer saida  Vamos aguardar e aproveitar estes dias de sol e geadas.


----------



## LUPER (22 Dez 2006 às 19:37)

Para começar vamos ter uma chuva e neve no ano novo, depois no 1º fds de Janeiro, iremos assistir à mais que provavel 1ª entrada fria de 2007    vem de NW. Ela está a insinuar-se, veremos se nos faz o gosto


----------



## ACalado (22 Dez 2006 às 20:06)

LUPER disse:


> Para começar vamos ter uma chuva e neve no ano novo, depois no 1º fds de Janeiro, iremos assistir à mais que provavel 1ª entrada fria de 2007    vem de NW. Ela está a insinuar-se, veremos se nos faz o gosto



a ver vamos


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2006 às 13:26)

O ECM torna a insinuar uma entrada de NW....  








Mas o GFS não...  






É mesmo esperar que o anticiclone nos saia de cima e vá para SW e fica ali bem cravado!


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Dez 2006 às 13:54)

Naaa vê lá bem a precipitação que ela está lá, falta é frio, mas que vem ai actividade isso vêm, em especial para o Noroeste peninsular. Agora falta é frio, seja a 500hPa seja a 800hPa. Não parece ser nada de especial, mas é chuva! Logo um corte com a monotonia.


----------



## Minho (25 Dez 2006 às 19:25)

Os modelos começam a retirar ou enfraquecer o anticiclone de cima de nós... o fantasma de 2005 parece que se esfumou


----------



## Seringador (26 Dez 2006 às 12:09)

Boas,

Espero que tenhais tido boas festas! 

Quanto ás previsões para o Ano novo, tudo indica que iremos ter uma alteração de padrão com um aumento das temperaturas e da humidade, pelo menos a nebulosidade vai ser uma constante a partir do dia  de amanhã com probabilidade de cairem umas gotas. 
Mas uma coisa parece favorecer a alteração para Janeiro, que é o facto de aquele Atlântico estar na sua força máxima é indicador de uma mudança de padrão e a Bartlett desvanecer, ganhando eventualmente alguma força o Ant. dos Açores que é mais favorável para entradas de NW 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png


----------



## Seringador (26 Dez 2006 às 16:45)

Boas,

Parece que vamos ter mesmo alteração de padrão   
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=132&code=0&mode=2

e o jet vai indo devagarinho mais para Sul e uniforme no seu deslocamento e depois para o fim parece querer mergulhar mais a Sul a partir dos Açores  
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=132&code=0&mode=5


----------



## Seringador (26 Dez 2006 às 18:01)

Boas,

Interessante esta imagen não?  

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfslr/europe/panel2/plt1.gif


----------



## Seringador (26 Dez 2006 às 18:10)

Boas,

Será que vamos ter bloqueio lá para a frente....
Actualizei previsão até 3 Janeiro no Blog é contrária á do Costa Alves que no domingo previa que a passagem de ano fosse fria e seca... aver vamos...


----------



## joao matias (26 Dez 2006 às 18:27)

Boas tardes e boas festas a todos!

Bem, ao que parece vamos ter uma mudança nas condições atmosfericas apartir do dia de amanhã em portugal, vamos passar de uma situação fria e seca para uma situação menos fria e mais humida.

Segundo as previsões do site " the weather channel" vai começar a chover apartir do dia 28 até á 1ª semana de janeiro inclusivé.

A ver vamos!

Bom ano para todos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Dez 2006 às 16:10)

Borrasca a caminho!! 

Parece que alguma precipitação pontualmente moderada vai fazer-se sentir esta noite e madrugada!!

Pois parece que as celulas estão a formar-se!!

Possiblidade de Trovoada...


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Dez 2006 às 16:49)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Será que vamos ter bloqueio lá para a frente....
> Actualizei previsão até 3 Janeiro no Blog é contrária á do Costa Alves que no domingo previa que a passagem de ano fosse fria e seca... aver vamos...



Sortudos! Eu também quería... mas pelos vistos só lá para 4ª ou 5ª feira


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Dez 2006 às 19:46)

Boas a todos!Espero que tenham tido um excelente Natal!
Agr,tratando de assuntos + sérios, n acham as previsões um pouco aborrecidas para os proximos tempos?Estou céptico...


----------



## mocha (28 Dez 2006 às 11:34)

isto assim e uma treta , ao menos k viesse precipitação com trovoada a mistura pra animar


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 13:00)

As previsões não são nada animadoras para os próximos dias  
Parece que a Primavera quer começar já em Janeiro.


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2006 às 13:13)

Dan disse:


> As previsões não são nada animadoras para os próximos dias
> Parece que a Primavera quer começar já em Janeiro.



que tédio, pareçe que vamos ter um 2003 parte 2


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2006 às 13:20)

Isto era o que eu já temia e postei ai à uns tempos ...temos um Outono extremamente chuvoso e depois um Inverno que é uma m**** na onda dos últimos anos de seca faz hoje 20 dias sem cair uma gota na minha cidade pelo menos


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2006 às 13:24)

miguel disse:


> Isto era o que eu já temia e postei ai à uns tempos ...temos um Outono extremamente chuvoso e depois um Inverno que é uma m**** na onda dos últimos anos de seca faz hoje 20 dias sem cair uma gota na minha cidade pelo menos



O pior de tudo é que estas previsões indicam tempo seco mas com valores elevados de temperatura


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2006 às 13:30)

Dan disse:


> O pior de tudo é que estas previsões indicam tempo seco mas com valores elevados de temperatura



vamos esperar as proximas saidas pois os modelos podem andar marados, mas se continuarem assim é o tédio total. maldito anticiclone


----------



## Minho (28 Dez 2006 às 14:14)

spiritmind disse:


> vamos esperar as proximas saidas pois os modelos podem andar marados, mas se continuarem assim é o tédio total. maldito anticiclone



Espero bem que não...   
Só espero que aconteça como na última entrada de NW em que os modelos 6 dias antes davam um panorama desolador tal como agora  

Oremos!


----------



## Nuno (28 Dez 2006 às 14:53)

Minho disse:


> Espero bem que não...
> Só espero que aconteça como na última entrada de NW em que os modelos 6 dias antes davam um panorama desolador tal como agora
> 
> Oremos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Dez 2006 às 15:52)

Dan disse:


> As previsões não são nada animadoras para os próximos dias
> Parece que a Primavera quer começar já em Janeiro.




Parece que sim...vai ser um ano bastante quente!! Surpreendentemente notei isso ontem, poix foi uma vitoria ás velhas teorias Sub-tropicais na faixa Tavira-VRSA!!

Ontem notei que a temperatura e a humidade tiveram ao nivel sub-tropico!! poix tive uma variação de temp nao mais que 2 simples graus Cº e uma humidade a rodar aos 100%!!!

Max 14.8Cº

Min, 12.9Cº

Apesarem de serem baixas sao de variaçao quase nula, e para aguçar uma humidade de 99%...

Outra coisa que tenho prevista é uma epoca de tempestades extremas de origem tropical a embaterem a sul e centro do país em sintonia com temperaturas elevadas!!!

Vai ser um ano de forte "eclusao" tropical e extremista em relaçao aos eventos atmosfericos!!! preparem-se que nao vai ser um ano para brincadeiras!!! Temos de pensar mais no nosso querido planeta poix ele esta em sofrimento!!

Axo que é desta que o mundo vai tremer de medo!!  

Estou preocupado!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2006 às 18:01)

calma meus amigos o melhor ainda está para vir!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Dez 2006 às 18:45)

Dan disse:


> As previsões não são nada animadoras para os próximos dias
> Parece que a Primavera quer começar já em Janeiro.




Já sabíamos que sería um inverno temperado, ou não?  

Agora uma coisa é ser ameno, outra é não haver chuva. E ela virá a partir da segunda semana de Janeiro. Quanto a entradas frias..., bem haverá poucas, mas com  grandes hipóteses de serem boas.  

Sei que ainda faltam muitas horas, mas aqui fica... 










Muito péssimismo meu caro...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (28 Dez 2006 às 19:02)

Calma amigos, isto por volta 
do dia 10 de Janeiro volta a mudar
para chuva e frio ….!!!


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2006 às 01:06)

Ah não gostam de anticiclone e preferem o tempo "quente" com chuva do que seco? Então também devem gostar muito de ter mínimas acima de 10ºC em todo o litoral em pleno janeiro, porque era precisamente isso que iria acontecer! Os modelos mostram que o A irá estar sempre perto ou mesmo por cima de nós, o que nos garantirá mínimas mais própias do mês mais frio do ano, apesar da massa de ar que é bem quente para a época.






Esse +10ºC é mesmo sem comentários...


----------



## Mago (29 Dez 2006 às 01:07)

Parece que o nosso clima se espelha à Asia das Monçoes, Vem a Monção em Outubro e Novembro com chuva intensa e depois ficamos a ver navios o resto do ano... Este tempo monotono está a começar a ficar chatinho... ja tenho saudades da chuvinha   podia ser tudo mais alternado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Dez 2006 às 11:45)

Previsão para VRSA:

Sabado:
       Ceu pouco nublado ou limpo, com vento a soprar fraco de sul.
Temp max: 17Cº
Temp min:  10Cº

Domingo:
        Ceu pouco nublado ou limpo, com vento a soprar fraco de sul.
Temp max: 20Cº
Temp min:  10Cº

Segunda:
       Ceu pouco nublado ou limpo, com vento a soprar fraco de sul.
Temp max: 21Cº
Temp min:  12Cº


----------



## Seringador (29 Dez 2006 às 18:09)

Boas,,
Apesar do pouco tempo didponível queria desejar todo um excelente ano e que esta previsão dos modelos se concretize, e está sair como as minhas previsões alteração de padrão e um atlântico forte, falta apenas depois o frio  
mas se isto fosse verdade era em cheio..... espero que o novo ano nos traga logo uma novidade  


http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=192&code=0&mode=2
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=192&code=0&mode=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=3&ech=192


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 18:44)

Lá está o GFS a gozar connosco


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2006 às 22:31)

Olá!

Alguém me pode explicar como é que se lê os valores de temperatura nestes mapas todos catitas, de modo que um não especialista entenda? E onde é que se acaçam esses mapas?

Obrigado.


----------



## Nuno (29 Dez 2006 às 23:21)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,,
> Apesar do pouco tempo didponível queria desejar todo um excelente ano e que esta previsão dos modelos se concretize, e está sair como as minhas previsões alteração de padrão e um atlântico forte, falta apenas depois o frio
> mas se isto fosse verdade era em cheio..... espero que o novo ano nos traga logo uma novidade
> 
> ...



Era em cheio? alguem me pode dizer so ke o mestre seringador ker dizer com isto? ..realmente os modelos sao mt bons mxm..so falta mxm o frio!


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 23:32)

martinus disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Alguém me pode explicar como é que se lê os valores de temperatura nestes mapas todos catitas, de modo que um não especialista entenda? E onde é que se acaçam esses mapas?
> 
> Obrigado.



Olá martinus e bem-vindo. Se quiseres falar mais sobre ti e principalmente onde estás sugiro-te uma visita a este post: 
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=19

Quanto à tua pergunta, estas imagens que coloquei são tirados deste site:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Sobre a interpretação dos mapas. Chamam-se mais correctamente modelos numéricos pois são produzidos através de programas informáticos em que se cria um modelo da atmosfera. Como é um modelo e como em todas as modelizações é necessário "desprezar" uma série de variáveis e noutras simplificar. Com esta simplificação tem-se um ganho: a produção destes mapas dá-se em tempo útil ou seja, as previsões saem antes do acontecimento. O custo desta simplificação é que à medida que nos afastamos do ponto de partida da previsão o grau de incerteza aumenta exponencialmente por isso previsões a mais de 6 dias são altamente falíveis. 
Tens este site que é muito simples, completo e debruça-se precisamente sobre os mapas publicados no  Wetterzentrale:

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/booty.weather/metinfo/models/topics.htm



Abraço


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2006 às 14:29)

Valha-nos o ECM. Se o anticiclone se mantiver por ali já não era mal de todo....


----------



## Minho (30 Dez 2006 às 17:56)

O GFS também aponta a mesma tendência... uma situação a acompanhar...


----------



## Nuno (30 Dez 2006 às 23:15)

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png



I se isto entrasse portugal a dentro? era mau?????    ....ainda falta mt time..i era bom ke entrase por norte de espanha i afectasse agente! mas isso e so pa dar esperança


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2006 às 00:03)

Esperemos bem que isso entre por aqui a dentro sem avisar ninguem de uma maneira explosiva e nunca vista...Tou a sonhar mas ok...Vamos esperar para ver e sentir talvez seja desta que o frio e portugal são amigos de vez.


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2006 às 17:37)

Continua a tendência para colocar o Anticiclone nos Açores  Quanto mais para oeste melhor... é  o primeiro passo para termos neve. A seguir é só termos um anticiclone na Escandinávia, mas isso já é pedir demais


----------

